# First Impressions -- Kindle PW



## Ann in Arlington

So, I'll do a more comprehensive review later in the review section but, with many of us having taken delivery today and many other expecting them tomorrow, it seems fair to ask the question, "So, what do you think?"

Me.. . . . I think it's the perfect e-reader. The screen is fantastic. The light is like a small miracle. . . . .I think it's imbued with a _luminous_ spell, actually, it's so clean and smooth. Definitely my new best friend.


----------



## telracs

i'm not loving it.  i'm still fighting with the touch screen and have to play with the light settings a bit to find the right balance.  and i know that someone said the "spotlights" or gaps in the light in the bottom should only be as high as location/page, but my eyes are definitely noticing them higher in the page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What level do you have the light at?


----------



## w5jck

Clearly a lot/most(?) people received good ones. But some of us found out just how bad Chinese quality control is. We got units with dark screens and pink/tan lighting. Mine is unusable at any light level. I tried reading for 30 minutes and got an eyestrain headache. My unit is getting returned.


----------



## coldwarunicorn

I'm loving it, finished up the last half of the book I've been reading tonight.

It's really amazing how much a little light from the screen makes in terms of comfort while reading at night, even with the lights on. Plus, I'm really, really loving the new cases.


----------



## tomato88

Am I the only one seeing dark shades at the bottom? It's only noticeable at certain lighting levels and illumination levels, but I just wanna know if this is normal.


----------



## coldwarunicorn

tomato88 said:


> Am I the only one seeing dark shades at the bottom? It's only noticeable at certain lighting levels and illumination levels, but I just wanna know if this is normal.


This looks pretty similar to my screen and the few pictures I've seen in reviews so I suspect it's normal - since it doesn't extend up to the body of text it seems like a total non-issue.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I'm really enjoying mine so far, but one thing I can't figure out is how to navigate between chapters. Has anyone figured that out yet?


----------



## tomato88

Daniel Pyle said:


> I'm really enjoying mine so far, but one thing I can't figure out is how to navigate between chapters. Has anyone figured that out yet?


Tap the top section of the screen, and then tap "GO TO."


----------



## w5jck

Daniel Pyle said:


> I'm really enjoying mine so far, but one thing I can't figure out is how to navigate between chapters. Has anyone figured that out yet?


Slide finger vertically across center of scrren. Down to go to next chapter section, back to go to the previous one.


----------



## w5jck

The font weights are not consistent on mine. Compare the 3rd line of text with 7th line. The last line is also bold looking. Considerable difference in font weights although all of the text is supposed to be the same weight.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

w5jck said:


> Slide finger vertically across center of scrren. Down to go to next chapter section, back to go to the previous one.


That's what I was expecting. That's how it worked on my Touch, but it doesn't do anything on my PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Daniel Pyle said:


> That's what I was expecting. That's how it worked on my Touch, but it doesn't do anything on my PW.


But the "go to" method tomato mentioned works. . . . assuming the book has chapter marks.

Odd they removed the swiping capability, though.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Ann in Arlington said:


> But the "go to" method tomato mentioned works. . . . assuming the book has chapter marks.
> 
> Odd they removed the swiping capability, though.


Yeah, I knew about that method, but that's a lot of steps compared to swiping. I swipe all the time when I'm proofing my books. If that feature's gone, I'll definitely miss it.


----------



## tomato88

The experimental web browser is... well still experimental at best. It took me 12 minutes to post this on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tomato88 said:


> The experimental web browser is... well still experimental at best. It took me 12 minutes to post this on it.


 I would have been surprised if it was anything else, frankly. I've never considered it as anything but an emergency feature.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Other than the chapter navigation deal, I'm in love with this thing. Feels great in the hand. The slightly rubberized back and the textured screen are subtle changes, but they really make a difference.


----------



## Atunah

Besides the lit up tiny speck in the lower left, right above the locations, which I am not sure what to do about, the PW is about perfect. 

Screen is very very even for me. Just looks like whiter backround rather than light. I can't even tell its a light. I stay at levels up to 17. In between 13-17 is best for me. Its pretty amazing. 
My light sensitive eyes have no issues. 

The touch is very responsive, I notice no lag. 

There is one thing though I noticed that bugs me. For every book I read I have always done the goto and go to the cover. I want to start a book at the cover. There is no cover in the goto option.   . Beginning is as far to the front it will let me go to, then I have to page back. Not liking that at all. I tried several books and the books have covers, but no option to pick it. 

I love the new fonts, mostly palatino and the baskerville. Those are my favorites. They look more like books to me. 

I am just amazed at the screen and how it does not bother my eyes and how even it looks.


----------



## NogDog

My overall first impression is tainted by the fact that it looks like I'll be having to replace mine. When it was working normally I did like the display and appreciated the choice of fonts, and the Amazon case seemed to work well in terms of appearing to give decent protection with a minimum of extra bulk. However, I guess I'll hold off on my final verdict until I'm over the defect blues and have a correctly functioning unit in my hands.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Atunah said:


> There is one thing though I noticed that bugs me. For every book I read I have always done the goto and go to the cover. I want to start a book at the cover. There is no cover in the goto option.  . Beginning is as far to the front it will let me go to, then I have to page back. Not liking that at all. I tried several books and the books have covers, but no option to pick it.


It must depend on the book. I just tried three books (one indie and two trads), and they all had a "Cover" option at the top of the GoTo scroll list.


----------



## sosha

tomato88 said:


> Am I the only one seeing dark shades at the bottom? It's only noticeable at certain lighting levels and illumination levels, but I just wanna know if this is normal.


I see it too.

I'm also having issues with the page refresh rate. It's absolutely horrible on mine. Lots of flashing; much more than on my Touch. I've turned off the page refresh, with no improvement.

Anyone else having this problem? I really want to love this device; the size and feel are exceptional.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> There is one thing though I noticed that bugs me. For every book I read I have always done the goto and go to the cover. I want to start a book at the cover. There is no cover in the goto option.  . Beginning is as far to the front it will let me go to, then I have to page back. Not liking that at all. I tried several books and the books have covers, but no option to pick it.


Hmmm. I just checked a book and tapped GoTo. There was an option to go to the Cover.


----------



## derek alvah

Someone please post more pix of the screen. The ones I've seen here so far are super dark gray with the light off or tinted blue with washed out and faded text when the light is turned up. While I did cancel my order a while back, that doesn't mean I might not want one later. Is the text really that much better than the K3/K4? How are the new font styles?


----------



## Atunah

Oh for crying out loud. I had to scroll down to see the cover option  . It is not at the top of the scroll by default for some reason. 

This is what happens when someone puts a touch thingy in my hands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

derek alvah said:


> Someone please post more pix of the screen. The ones I've seen here so far are super dark gray with the light off or tinted blue with washed out and faded text when the light is turned up. While I did cancel my order a while back, that doesn't mean I might not want one later. Is the text really that much better than the K3/K4? How are the new font styles?


I think the screen is brilliant. Cleanly white. Crisper. Really great.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> What level do you have the light at?


it doesn't matter the level. it's the issue that tomato posted the picture of. it's the gapping between the leds and it is noticeable to me, but i'm very sensitive to changes in light.



derek alvah said:


> Someone please post more pix of the screen. The ones I've seen here so far are super dark gray with the light off or tinted blue with washed out and faded text when the light is turned up. While I did cancel my order a while back, that doesn't mean I might not want one later. Is the text really that much better than the K3/K4? How are the new font styles?


derek, it's very hard to get a picture of a frontlit item to look as it does in real life. you're going to have to see one to decide if you like it.


----------



## NogDog

Yeah, I think to get an accurate photo would require a decent camera that can take a non-flash photo at a slow enough shutter speed, which would then require that a tripod be used (probably with a remote trigger or else a built-in timer) and a bit of trial-and-error -- not just a quick point-and-shoot with a phone camera.


----------



## derek alvah

telracs said:


> derek, it's very hard to get a picture of a frontlit item to look as it does in real life. you're going to have to see one to decide if you like it.


You're right. When I get my hands on one I'll check it out myself.


----------



## sosha

So, I managed to shoot a short vid of the problem I'm having with the page refresh. It happens sporadically. You can see it on the 6th page turn:
http://youtu.be/_y5tfUu1OyQ


----------



## tomato88

sosha said:


> So, I managed to shoot a short vid of the problem I'm having with the page refresh. It happens sporadically. You can see it on the 6th page turn:
> http://youtu.be/_y5tfUu1OyQ


The refresh is to eliminate ghost images from previous pages. It is less bother some if you blink each time you turn a page.


----------



## Justcrusin

It's amazing to look at the Amazon video on You Tube with the presentation from Jeff and compare the unit he is using to the ones that everyone is posting pictures of here.  Either there was some creative lighting used during that presentation or many people have received defective units.  

I was excited to get mine, but now I'm not too sure.  I can tell you one thing if mine doesn't look like what Jeff is using in the presentation I'll be sending him a personal email (which I'm sure will never land on his desk) outlining my disappointment.


----------



## Grrarrgh

I was trying to turn off the wireless, but the only way I could find to do it was by putting the PW into airplane mode. Is that the only way to do it, or am I just missing something obvious? I hope there's another way - having the airplane in the status bar annoys me for no real reason.   

But that's the only semi-gripe I have. Other than that, I really like it. The light is even and smooth, the font is crisp, and the contrast is great.


----------



## sosha

tomato88 said:


> The refresh is to eliminate ghost images from previous pages. It is less bother some if you blink each time you turn a page.


The refresh I don't mind; it's the bright light every so often.


----------



## Dragle

Grrarrgh said:


> I was trying to turn off the wireless, but the only way I could find to do it was by putting the PW into airplane mode. Is that the only way to do it, or am I just missing something obvious? I hope there's another way - having the airplane in the status bar annoys me for no real reason.
> 
> But that's the only semi-gripe I have. Other than that, I really like it. The light is even and smooth, the font is crisp, and the contrast is great.


Yeah, when I read the manual (not getting my PW until tomorrow), it used the term airplane mode to mean turning off the wireless.  Ridiculous.


----------



## NogDog

This is the only decent photo I could get with my little point-and-shoot camera that does the display any justice at all, and to get it I had to use the flash, which washed out any effect from the built-in light and just shows the display in the ambient (camera flash) light:


(click to see full-sized)


----------



## telracs

Grrarrgh said:


> I was trying to turn off the wireless, but the only way I could find to do it was by putting the PW into airplane mode. Is that the only way to do it, or am I just missing something obvious? I hope there's another way - having the airplane in the status bar annoys me for no real reason.
> 
> But that's the only semi-gripe I have. Other than that, I really like it. The light is even and smooth, the font is crisp, and the contrast is great.


the airplane mode is the same as i have on my baby kindle. and you don't see the plane when you're in a book, so i don't find it that big an issue.


----------



## lindnet

I will probably return mine.  I do like the feel of it and the touchscreen is much better than the Touch, but in addition to the subtle lights and shadows across the bottom that other have seen, there is an even brighter light showing on the bottom left hand side.  I expected even lighting like they advertised, but that's not what I'm seeing.  The only time I don't notice it too much is if I am in bright sunlight.

And though it tells you to turn the light down in a dark room, I have to have it well over halfway to see well enough to read in my dimly lit living room.  I can't get the fonts the right size, I guess because they made changes to that.  One is too small and the next size up is way too big.  I feel like Goldilocks, lol!  Doesn't matter which font I use, they are all like that.

I could go for an exchange, but I think maybe I'll just wait until next year when they get all the bugs out.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## tomato88

Justcrusin said:


> It's amazing to look at the Amazon video on You Tube with the presentation from Jeff and compare the unit he is using to the ones that everyone is posting pictures of here.


The shade at the bottom of the screen becomes near unnoticeable in a well-lit area. It looks the worst when the brightness is set at the highest in a pitch-dark room. I saw the YouTube video with Bezos demonstrating on PW, and the shade is definitely there.


----------



## LuvHorses

Hearing about people returning their PW is depressing for those if us waiting for another 3 weeks for ours to arrive.  I would love to have a PW now


----------



## frazzledglispa

If I turn the light all the way up on mine I can see a little bit of wavy darkness, but not enough to bother me. What I find interesting, and mildly irksome, is that you can't actually turn the light off. You can turn it WAY down to the point that you can't really tell it is on unless you take it into a dark area, but it is still on.

With it turned all the way down the screen looks amazing, with it way up it looks to lit. I imagine I will keep it all the way down anyway, I've never used a book light with any of my other Kindles (but it is nice to know that it is there should the need ever arise.) I wanted to compare the screen on my K3 with the PW with no light at all and I can't do that. 

That's my only complaint, and it is a minor, nitpicky one (that, and I want one with a DX sized screen for a reasonable price - oh, and a body like Chris Evans, with no effort while I am wishing for things that will never happen) other than that I love it.


----------



## Dragle

I believe you have to press and hold the "-" button of the light adjustment to turn the light off, and press and hold the "+" button to turn it on.


----------



## ayuryogini

Atunah said:


> There is one thing though I noticed that bugs me. For every book I read I have always done the goto and go to the cover. I want to start a book at the cover. There is no cover in the goto option.  . Beginning is as far to the front it will let me go to, then I have to page back. Not liking that at all. I tried several books and the books have covers, but no option to pick it.


This happens to me on my Kindle Touch, too. It just depends on the book. It is annoying when it happens, because, like you, I want to start at the cover, too.


----------



## tomato88

frazzledglispa said:


> If I turn the light all the way up on mine I can see a little bit of wavy darkness, but not enough to bother me. What I find interesting, and mildly irksome, is that you can't actually turn the light off. You can turn it WAY down to the point that you can't really tell it is on unless you take it into a dark area, but it is still on.
> 
> With it turned all the way down the screen looks amazing, with it way up it looks to lit. I imagine I will keep it all the way down anyway, I've never used a book light with any of my other Kindles (but it is nice to know that it is there should the need ever arise.) I wanted to compare the screen on my K3 with the PW with no light at all and I can't do that.
> 
> That's my only complaint, and it is a minor, nitpicky one (that, and I want one with a DX sized screen for a reasonable price - oh, and a body like Chris Evans, with no effort while I am wishing for things that will never happen) other than that I love it.


I have the brightness set on 12: The illumination is subtle yet it vastly enhances the contrast. Since this is my first touchscreen e-reader, I don't have any complaints about its interface. My only complaint is that the bezel picks up fingerprints even after I scrub and wash my hands like surgeons do.


Dragle said:


> I believe you have to press and hold the "-" button of the light adjustment to turn the light off, and press and hold the "+" button to turn it on.


I just tried that, but the light is still faintly on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> I believe you have to press and hold the "-" button of the light adjustment to turn the light off, and press and hold the "+" button to turn it on.


That is correct.  See the next post--tomato is right; even if you press and hold the minus sign, the light stays on very faintly; you can test this in a dark room.

Here are my first impressions as well as the pics I also posted in the Paperwhite Watch thread.

So, the cover and the PW arrived together.









The cover is nice; it weighs 4.5 ounces. By contrast, the K4 lighted cover weighs 4.125 ounces. I like the fact that the case around the Paperwhite is the color of the cover. I know there are some members who say they would find that distracting. Everyone's different, I like it. 

















I think I'll probably keep my home page in "List View." "Cover view" is shown below. By switching to List View, I get rid of the "Popular books," and the ugly collection covers. And all my collections are on the home page.









I've decided that I like the light turned down quite a bit...I currently have it at 7. Still considerably brighter than my other Kindles.

Swiping to move from chapter to chapter has been removed, as has been discussed in another thread. Not sure why? But you can still move between chapters by using the top menu and "go to." Doesn't bother me, but I know some will miss it.

Will post another couple pics and more thoughts in a bit.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tomato88 said:


> I have the brightness set on 12: The illumination is subtle yet it vastly enhances the contrast. Since this is my first touchscreen e-reader, I don't have any complaints about its interface. My only complaint is that the bezel picks up fingerprints even after I scrub and wash my hands like surgeons do.I just tried that, but the light is still faintly on.


Are you sure? If I press and hold down on the - there's almost a "flash" as the light goes off. It's a rather abrupt change.

EDIT: I just tried it with the lights off and Tomato is right, the light doesn't turn completely off. 

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

coldwarunicorn said:


> This looks pretty similar to my screen and the few pictures I've seen in reviews so I suspect it's normal - since it doesn't extend up to the body of text it seems like a total non-issue.


i noticed it on mine as well. Glad to see its just normal. And like you note, not a problem since it doesn't reach the text


----------



## Robbiegirl

LuvHorses said:


> Hearing about people returning their PW is depressing for those if us waiting for another 3 weeks for ours to arrive. I would love to have a PW now


I am feeling the same! This will be my first Kindle and I am a bit worried.


----------



## coldwarunicorn

CAR said:


> Lastly I am surprised to read about page turn issues or uneven fonts. Maybe defective display ? Still cannot wait to get mine


I'm suspecting it has something to do with the formatting the publisher used getting "confused" by trying to change the kindle settings. The book I've been reading has text that changes in appearance when I change fonts - but doesn't turn into the proper font - whereas all of the other books I've checked change accordingly and look totally fine.


----------



## sosha

sosha said:


> So, I managed to shoot a short vid of the problem I'm having with the page refresh. It happens sporadically. You can see it on the 6th page turn:
> http://youtu.be/_y5tfUu1OyQ


Just got off lengthy chat with CS.......a new PW is on the way!


----------



## w5jck

For the person who asked for a good photo. I took this photo in a low lit room using my Canon EOS 60D dSLR camera on a tripod with a delay timer. The PW is at brightness level 14 of 24. It is a comfortable brightness for me to read in this room with lights turned down low. I think it shows a good likeness for what my eyes actually see.

Caveat: My PW is one of the darker ones that shows a lot more shadow. You can see the shadows at the bottom of the screen, but you can also see a large oval shaped shadow near the top of the screen and other shadows lurking about as well. Hopefully someone will get a photo of a good PW.


----------



## PinkKindle

Well, first, I really do like the PW. I love the way the touch screen feels way better than the screen on my Touch, and it is much more responsive. I like the look of the device all together. I really like the way the text and the fonts look.

I really want to like the light, I think I would like the light, except I think mine might be defective? First, I see many of you saying that it looks good at half brightness. Mine doesn't at all -- even in a completely dark room -- it's way too dark. I need to get close to 20 to have real brightness. Also, the light doesn't seem very even on mine. I'm not talking about the bottom edge -- that doesn't bother me -- but the whole screen has lighter and darker area. In particular, the top left corner in a diagonal (making a triangle maybe an inch across at the top) is definitely brighter than the whole rest of the screen. It makes a line and is visible all the time. I'm thinking this line is one of the "light diffusion channel" lines? The rest of the screen is kind of uneven as well with darker and lighter areas. And it's not really white. I guess it has kind of a tannish tint, though maybe not as much as some others have. Also, at first I was getting terrible ghosting with or without the every-page refresh turned on. Even going into the screensaver you could see the rectangles of the covers through the screensaver picture. However, a device reset has seemed to mostly fix that -- the ghosting is much fainter now.

I'm going to try to go read in bed with it now, play with the lighting some, and see how it goes. It's definitely not unusable and I think I still like it better than my Touch, but it jut doesn't seem as good as it could be. I worry that I'm being nitpicky, but it just doesn't seem right. I haven't called Amazon about a replacement yet, but I probably will. 

Also, didn't the reviews show a black USB cord? Mine is white. Not that I care what color it is -- I don't at all -- but if most people have a black cord and only a few have a white one then that might indicate which units are from an early batch or something? Or maybe the cords are all white -- in which case never mind!


----------



## PinkKindle

The picture above, from w5jck, looks pretty much exactly like my screen looks with the darker shadowed areas.  However, my screen is not that bright at 14!  That looks more like my 18 brightness I think -- although I'd probably have to be in a darker room to be sure of that.


----------



## Pushka

telracs said:


> i'm not loving it. i'm still fighting with the touch screen and have to play with the light settings a bit to find the right balance. and i know that someone said the "spotlights" or gaps in the light in the bottom should only be as high as location/page, but my eyes are definitely noticing them higher in the page.


So you got yours eventually? Must have missed that, I thought Amazon had lost your order or something. Hope you get to like it after all that.


----------



## crebel

Okay, so it is now 1:30 a.m. here and I have been playing with and reading since 5 p.m.  I am very impressed so far!

The lighting is absolutely amazing - I don't have any of the shadowing areas I am seeing in some of your pictures.  Very comfortable reading at a display level of 12-14 in light and dark.  No eye strain after hours of reading. I moved between my KK and the PW several times checking some titles to transfer.  Already the KK screen seems almost too dark to read - how have I been completely happy with this for almost 2 years?  

The touch screen (my first of any kind) is very responsive.  Page turns are instantaneous; I have no noticeable flash or ghosting of any kind.  Easy to hold in either hand and page forward, paging back requires either a big reach or the left hand.  Swiping or tapping works; I prefer tapping.

I don't like the extra step to turn wireless on/off (airplane mode).  Because of the lighting, the whiteness of the background and the crisper text, it is easier to read with a smaller font setting than I have been using.  However, the fonts are NOT the same size between the models.  The 4th setting on my KK is much larger than the 4th setting on the PW.  Even the 5th setting on the PW is smaller and then the 6th setting is MUCH larger.  I wish these were consistent between devices.

I LOVE the onscreen touch keyboard.  It is much faster and easier to use, IMO.  I also like the whole word options that come up as you start typing a search.  I had to read the user guide to figure out how to delete a book.   

I truly like the "magic" case.

I'm pretty sure this Kindle is a keeper.  I would rate it an 8.5 on a scale of 1-10.  A few quibbles, but overall fantastic.


----------



## hawaiireader

About the Go To and cover displaying... although a downward swipe does nothing when displaying book text for me, by accident I discovered that a downward swipe that includes "Chapter 1" in the Go To menu opens a couple of items, including Cover and Front Matter ahead of Chapter 1. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sherlock

tomato88 said:


> Am I the only one seeing dark shades at the bottom? It's only noticeable at certain lighting levels and illumination levels, but I just wanna know if this is normal.


Mine is the same as yours and I notice it in the mid-range. It doesn't seem to be an issue at the highest or lowest light settings. I think that must be the norm and I'm OK with that. I love the lighting and I don't think we'll even notice it after awhile. For me it's like getting a new pair of glasses. When you first get them every little difference is noticeable and you think that out of all the glasses they produce..........they screwed your up. After a week or two you realize they're just fine and you no longer notice the differences.

My KPW rocks!


----------



## CrystalStarr

Well I'm thrilled! No the screen isn't completely 100% even across the entire surface there are the LED shadows at the bottom and I can see a bit of a blotch toward the middle. I have very very very light sensitive eyes. I'm a photographer so it's my job and habit to notice these things. But they don't bother me one bit!  I start reading and all else fades away. 

I'm wondering if everyone expected a very nearly LCD type of evenness? If so I understand that that expectation hasn't been met. But this is still fantastic!

To the person who posted the video of the refresh screen... Mine does that. So does my Touch. So do the two $79 kindles we have in the house. So does our kindle keyboard except after every page turn. I seriously thought that was normal. Am I missing something?  Because I'd love it none of our kindles did that!  Seriously!

I LOVED LOVED LOVED my PW as I went to bed and as I began reading at 5am this morning. The nice low setting of 2 or so was so comfortable. So much better than any book light I've ever ever used!  It's almost magical to have the screen illuminated the way it does. It sort of defies the laws of how light travels. I'm totally fascinated by how this works!

The feel of the screen is awesome. Love the new texture. It is perfectly sensitive. The loss of infrared is a blessing. No longer do I get crazy page turns just because the blanket brushed the screen. 

The case works fantastic and also feels very good in the hand. The purple is exactly my shade. I'm a purple fanatic and I think they made the case for me alone!

I'm sticking with list view. I was excited to have covers finally but half the main screen is eaten up by book recommendations and the image for collections is ugly. 

So unless you all start getting amazingly perfect screens without any variation, i haven't seen one posted yet, then I'm very pleased. Thrilled really. 

I have the gear to take a photo in the dark (tripod, dslr etc.). Are we still needing to see more of those?


----------



## lindnet

I accidentally came across the way to skip to the next chapter!  If I touch on the chapter number at the top of the first page in a chapter, a screen comes up that shows chapter numbers in a list, and then all you do is tap the one you want to go to.  I guess this only works at the beginning of a chapter, though?  Hope it helps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sosha said:


> So, I managed to shoot a short vid of the problem I'm having with the page refresh. It happens sporadically. You can see it on the 6th page turn:
> http://youtu.be/_y5tfUu1OyQ


That's not so much a problem as that it works as designed.

But, if you'd rather, you can set it to refresh on every page. From home go to Menu then settings, then select reading options. Page Refresh is off by default but you can turn it on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grrarrgh said:


> I was trying to turn off the wireless, but the only way I could find to do it was by putting the PW into airplane mode. Is that the only way to do it, or am I just missing something obvious? I hope there's another way - having the airplane in the status bar annoys me for no real reason.
> 
> But that's the only semi-gripe I have. Other than that, I really like it. The light is even and smooth, the font is crisp, and the contrast is great.


That is how it's done. There was a software update to the K4 and, I think, the Touch in the last month or two that switched the terminology. I don't think it's better, either, but I leave my wifi on almost all the time so it's really not a big deal for me. It's consistent with android terminology.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good to know about the chapters, Linda. . .not that I move through a book that way often. We probably need to start generating an FAQ! 

FWIW, I am reading my newspaper on the PW this morning. Now, I'd always had it delivered to an eInk Kindle, but switched to the Fire when I got that, mostly so the pictures would be in color. I like to be able to quickly go to the next article if I've read the first few paragraphs and don't need to read any more. I was a bit worried that feature would be gone, but it is NOT. It's not obvious, but if you tap the lower right corner, where there's a notation as to what the next article is, it skips to it. Nice. It's got a nice layout on the home screen as well, nicer actually than on the Fire which is basically just a list. And the resolution o the screen is sufficient that pictures look just fine, even in B&W, which is what they'd mostly be anyway if it really was a news_paper_. 

I may switch my subscription back to the PW directly. Though it's dead easy to get it on either one each day from the cloud. So I may not bother. I can totally see me not having to travel with anything but the PW and the Fire HD.


----------



## mooshie78

Read a bit on my PW last night, and downloaded all my books while I slept so they could index and imported my collections this morning so I'm all set.

I really like the PW. The light is awesome.  So much easier to read in bed last night since my reading lamp in there isn't great.  I set the light around 17 to read in the semi-dim lighting in there.  Had it on 20 or so playing around on couch this morning where it's brighter with the morning sun coming in.  My screen is evenly lit, other than the LED shadows at the bottom.  Those are mildly annoying, but that's nitpicky for me since they don't hit the text on mine.

I like how response of the touch screen is compared to the old Kindle Touch, and like how the screen has a little bit of texture to it.  I also love that they got rid of the swipe up/down to jump chapters.  I never jump chapters and that was to easy to do accidentally on the KT.  Also gives a way to flick dust off the screen while reading without jumping anywhere. 

Form factor wise, it's a nice looking device, and easy to hold and read with no case (I just bought a zip sleeve).  I'd like having page turn buttons too, but it's very easy to just tap the screen--especially with the screen being more responsive.

Overall I'm very pleased.  Definitely my favorite Kindle so far.


----------



## kansaskyle

Got mine last night, and read for about half an hour after dealing with life's activities.

*Likes*

*Light* - The light works great for me. If I make a conscious effort to look at the bottom of the screen, I can see the light diffusion issues in the nice picture earlier in this thread. If I just read, I don't notice the lighting at the bottom of the screen.
*No ghosting* - My Touch had a ghosting issue where words and images would appear intermittently. I had the auto page refersh set to every page, but it would still happen. 
*Faster* - Compared to my Touch, the PW seems to be faster on navigation, touch responsiveness, etc. 

*Dislikes*

*Unlocking* - Kind of annoying to power the thing on by clicking the button, and then having to swipe to unlock the screen. I like the Touch better where you just click the power button.
*Home button* - I miss it. Clicking one button at the bottom is faster than clicking at top of the screen and again on the home icon. I understand it is probably cheaper to not have a hardware button though.
*Notepad doesn't work* - I tried to pull down my Dragon 7 Notepad application, and I got a message stating it wasn't compatible with my device. It worked on the Kindle Touch though.
*Recommendations take up too much space* - I like the cover view, but that brings up recommendations that take up a large chunk of real estate. I switched back to list view, which made the recommendations go away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kansaskyle said:


> Got mine last night, and read for about half an hour after dealing with life's activities.
> 
> *Likes*
> 
> *Light* - The light works great for me. If I make a conscious effort to look at the bottom of the screen, I can see the light diffusion issues in the nice picture earlier in this thread. If I just read, I don't notice the lighting at the bottom of the screen.
> *No ghosting* - My Touch had a ghosting issue where words and images would appear intermittently. I had the auto page refersh set to every page, but it would still happen.
> *Faster* - Compared to my Touch, the PW seems to be faster on navigation, touch responsiveness, etc.
> 
> *Dislikes*
> 
> *Unlocking* - Kind of annoying to power the thing on by clicking the button, and then having to swipe to unlock the screen. I like the Touch better where you just click the power button.
> *Home button* - I miss it. Clicking one button at the bottom is faster than clicking at top of the screen and again on the home icon. I understand it is probably cheaper to not have a hardware button though.
> *Notepad doesn't work* - I tried to pull down my Dragon 7 Notepad application, and I got a message stating it wasn't compatible with my device. It worked on the Kindle Touch though.
> *Recommendations take up too much space* - I like the cover view, but that brings up recommendations that take up a large chunk of real estate. I switched back to list view, which made the recommendations go away.


Good comments.

I'll note that having to turn on the power button AND swipe applies if you are not using one of the "wake up" covers. (Not that I'm disagreeing with you--buying a cover shouldn't be required.) I just want to make sure people with covers aren't confused. Amazon should have it built into the SW that pressing the power button bypasses the swipe screen. A good thing to give them as feedback!

I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't an update to the Dragon 7 Notepad app. I would certainly contact the developer to let them know of your interest.

Agree totally about recommendations...while the marketer in me understands having them there, I think they should be an even smaller scale and you should be able to have two rows of your covers on there. And the collection covers are ugly. 

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

kansaskyle said:


> *Unlocking* - Kind of annoying to power the thing on by clicking the button, and then having to swipe to unlock the screen. I like the Touch better where you just click the power button.


In case you hadn't seen the discussion in other threads, that's just on the special offers models. If you pay and opt out of the special offers, that will go away and it will just go to the home screen (or what you were reading) like other Kindle models in the past.

It's just since the Amazon cover auto wakes the device, so people with that wouldn't see the special offers if there wasn't a swipe step. So they put that pause in there so people with cases that auto wake it are forced to see the ads. Otherwise the screen save ads would be pointless for those users (and thus hurt Amazon's ad revenue).

Edit: Just saw Betsy's post....so you have to swipe after pressing the button on non s/o models too? I stand corrected then. I have the s/o model (and no Amazon case, just a zip sleeve), so I assumed that was just related to the s/o since I know you have to swipe those away with the cover auto wake, but no swipe on the non s/o models. Figured the button press worked the same way.


----------



## Nickinev

I was really enjoying mine until I noticed a dead pixel.  Now my eye automatically goes there.  So I'll be exchanging it. 

Nicole


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mooshie78 said:


> Edit: Just saw Betsy's post....so you have to swipe after pressing the button on non s/o models too? I stand corrected then. I have the s/o model (and no Amazon case, just a zip sleeve), so I assumed that was just related to the s/o since I know you have to swipe those away with the cover auto wake, but no wipe on the non s/o models. Figured the button press worked the same way.


Sorry, I was talking about the SO models...which is all I have. Off to read the post I was responding to...maybe I misread it.

Betsy


----------



## frazzledglispa

It turns out the fact that I can't turn the light off bothers me much more than I thought. Before I go to bed I read with the lamp turned down low. Using a soft pink incandescent on a dimmer, I get a very warm light, that I progressively turn down until it is at about 25 watts, which makes me very sleepy. Warm colored light increases melatonin production, which tells your body it is time to sleep. Blue tinged light reduces production of melatonin.

Even at the lowest setting on the PW the light is quite apparent and has a definite blue tinge when my reading lamp is turned that low. This kind of defeats the purpose of my lighting scheme.

I did have a harder time getting sleepy last night while using the PW. 

Now, maybe I just need to get used to it, as I did find it sort of distracting, maybe that isn't the reason that I had a hard time getting to sleep, or maybe Amazon will release a software update that allows us to turn the light off completely (this would be my preference.)

I love everything else about the device, but this is cooling my enthusiasm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mooshie78 said:


> Edit: Just saw Betsy's post....so you have to swipe after pressing the button on non s/o models too? I stand corrected then. I have the s/o model (and no Amazon case, just a zip sleeve), so I assumed that was just related to the s/o since I know you have to swipe those away with the cover auto wake, but no swipe on the non s/o models. Figured the button press worked the same way.


NO. If you have no SO's, then opening the cover opens to wherever you were last. You see a blink of the sleep screen and that's it.

If you turn it on with the button -- like, mine just went to sleep on its own, so the sleep screen is displayed -- it goes on like previous kindles.

The swipe requirement is ONLY there on SO kindles . . . . . which makes sense. . . . .you got a discount on the price by agreeing to look at ads, so they want to kind of make sure you do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

frazzledglispa said:


> It turns out the fact that I can't turn the light off bothers me much more than I thought. Before I go to bed I read with the lamp turned down low. Using a soft pink incandescent on a dimmer, I get a very warm light, that I progressively turn down until it is at about 25 watts, which makes me very sleepy. Warm colored light increases melatonin production, which tells your body it is time to sleep. Blue tinged light reduces production of melatonin.
> 
> Even at the lowest setting on the PW the light is quite apparent and has a definite blue tinge when my reading lamp is turned that low. This kind of defeats the purpose of my lighting scheme.
> 
> I did have a harder time getting sleepy last night while using the PW.
> 
> Now, maybe I just need to get used to it, as I did find it sort of distracting, maybe that isn't the reason that I had a hard time getting to sleep, or maybe Amazon will release a software update that allows us to turn the light off completely (this would be my preference.)
> 
> I love everything else about the device, but this is cooling my enthusiasm.


Everyone is different, of course, but in the situation you describe, I'd conclude the sleeping issue was excitement with my new toy.


----------



## mooshie78

Agreed.  I had a hard time staying awake and finishing a chapter!


----------



## mooshie78

Ann in Arlington said:


> NO. If you have no SO's, then opening the cover opens to wherever you were last. You see a blink of the sleep screen and that's it.
> 
> If you turn it on with the button -- like, mine just went to sleep on its own, so the sleep screen is displayed -- it goes on like previous kindles.
> 
> The swipe requirement is ONLY there on SO kindles . . . . . which makes sense. . . . .you got a discount on the price by agreeing to look at ads, so they want to kind of make sure you do.


That's what I figured. I didn't see why waking with the button would be any different than waking with the case in terms of swipe being needed with the s/o model, but not on the ad free models.


----------



## PinkKindle

Update for me:

After reading on the new PW last night in bed in a mostly dark room (which is where I'll do most of my PW reading -- I keep my KK with 3G in my purse for out and about), I was able to turn down the brightness of the light a good bit in the dark room.  The light also didn't seem as uneven that way.  In fact, I really was more comfortable reading without using a clip-on light and the brightness and better fonts really made reading in bed a better experience. 

So, for now I'm going to wait on calling.  Maybe I was being nitpicky or expecting too much from the lighted screen.  It certainly worked well in the dark, which was what it was supposed to do.  Someone said they could turn their brightness down to 2 in the dark, and I definitely can't do that, but I think I was able to go down to 14 or so and have it be plenty bright in a dark room.

I currently have the PW in the Vera Bradley Small E-Book Cover (which I took off my Touch).  It fits great, and my pattern has black corner straps which are really not visible against the black bezel.  I still think I want to get the Amazon PW case, though.  I love the Fire HD case, so I think I'll love the PW one too.  Also, I'll definitely be ordering a Decalgirl skin (this black bezel really picks up fingerprints and smears!), and then I'd really like the Amazon case better than having the straps.  But it's not an emergency and I can wait a bit for some extra disposable income or a Special Offer.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree totally about recommendations...while the marketer in me understands having them there, I think they should be an even smaller scale and you should be able to have two rows of your covers on there.
> 
> Betsy


My Pw is coming today. From comments and photos of Pw screen, I'm already concerned about that.


----------



## mooshie78

Sandpiper said:


> My Pw is coming today. From comments and photos of Pw screen, I'm already concerned about that.


Keep in mind you can go to list view (just like old Kindles) and not have any recommendations.

Hopefully they'll add an option to turn off the recommendations. I'd also like an option to do list view on the home page, but cover view within collections. All my books are in collections so the home screen is pretty ugly in cover view with the ugly collection covers and the recommended section. But I love cover view within collections as it's cool to see the book covers.


----------



## CrystalStarr

PinkKindle said:


> Update for me:
> Someone said they could turn their brightness down to 2 in the dark, and I definitely can't do that, but I think I was able to go down to 14 or so and have it be plenty bright in a dark room.


I had my kindle down to a 2 in a completely dark room with no lights at all. I kept it at 8 or 9 I think it was with my small rather dim bedside lamp on. Right now sitting a foot away from a big window on a grey cloudy day I like 14 very much. In fact 14 seems to be my favorite daytime level.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Remember that you can email Amazon at [email protected] to make recommendations. They do sometimes listen to users - the Fire will have an update soon to give the option to eliminate the "recommended for you" row at the bottom. I'll be emailing them the following suggestions:

- an option to decrease the margins (you can increase them from the default but not decrease)

- put the option to turn wireless on or off back in the menu while reading, rather than the whole airplane mode thing. Sometimes I'm reading and recall that I sent something to my kindle, and I don't want to read it now, I just want to briefly turn on wireless to pick it up. I don't want to have to go to the home screen, then settings, to turn on wi-fi.

- an option to change what is at the bottom of the screen (such as not show the locations, or do show the page numbers)

- put back swiping up or down to jump chapters - or make it an option (some people did this by accident on the touch and were annoyed when they jumped a chapter)

- change it so that pressing the power button to wake the kindle means you don't have to also swipe, so that people with SO, and without the new cover don't have to do both.

- an option to have the lights turn totally off. I'm really surprised you can't turn them totally off (as several people have reported). Why would Bezos have said something like, "I think people will like it so much they will leave the light on all the time" if you can't actually turn them off?

So, I suggest a polite email to [email protected] to mention your most pressing gripes.


----------



## PinkKindle

CrystalStarr said:


> I had my kindle down to a 2 in a completely dark room with not lights at all. I kept it at 8 or 9 I think it was with my small rather dim bedside lamp on. Right now sitting a foot away from a big window on a grey cloudy day I like 14 very much. In fact 14 seems to be my favorite daytime level.


Well, that makes me wonder if it's my eyes or that my PW is just way less bright than others . . .

I guess it doesn't really matter, though. I mean, the setting is available to make it a good brightness for me both in the daytime and in a dark room at night, so what difference does it make if my settings for that are different than someone else's as long as we can both set it comfortably, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mooshie78 said:


> I'd also like an option to do list view on the home page, but cover view within collections.


I was just saying this to my husband.

I have my collections set up so that I have six collections and then the book I'm currently reading at the bottom (I stole this idea from Ann.) But I could see having covers inside the collections.

Betsy


----------



## berfles

Well, these impressions are mildly disappointing. Those lighting issues are a deal breaker for me, I used to deal with this very issue when PDAs were relevant and I couldn't stand seeing those dark spots on the bottom of the screen. This pretty much sums it up for me, from an Amazon review:

"After all the raves about how invisible the LED light sources were, it was disappointing to spot them immediately out of the box at the bottom of screen. And then, as others have noted, the lower screen is also marred by shadowy areas between the LEDs that might be described as smudges or banding. "

http://www.amazon.com/review/R9R6YI82RMJV1/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R9R6YI82RMJV1

Meh. I don't seem them fixing the issue since it may just be how all front lit devices are (my old Palm TX was front lit and had this "curtain" effect, my Droid is backlit and does not), so I'll probably pass and just keep my K3. I'm a bit annoyed that there was so much hype and promise of a perfect screen when that clearly isn't the case.


----------



## bordercollielady

I've seen a wide variety of reviews concerning the shadows/LEDs at the bottom.    They seem to bother some, and not bother others.  Maybe its the hardware - and maybe its the perception of the user.  Some really seem to be defective from the posted photo's.    I guess this is what happens with a new product - but I think Amazon didn't do enough QC..


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was just saying this to my husband.
> 
> I have my collections set up so that I have six collections and then the book I'm currently reading at the bottom (I stole this idea from Ann.) But I could see having covers inside the collections.
> 
> Betsy


If you pretty much always have access to wifi, it is pretty quick to toggle between "list" and "cover" views. I have found myself doing it quite a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> If you pretty much always have access to wifi, it is pretty quick to toggle between "list" and "cover" views. I have found myself doing it quite a bit.


Well, you don't need access to WiFi to switch between list and covers. The covers are part of the metadata with the book (in most cases).

I don't really care about the covers that much,  but if I could set it up so that the covers were always visible in some folders and not others, I might use it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mooshie78 said:


> Keep in mind you can go to list view (just like old Kindles) and not have any recommendations.
> 
> Hopefully they'll add an option to turn off the recommendations. I'd also like an option to do list view on the home page, but cover view within collections. All my books are in collections so the home screen is pretty ugly in cover view with the ugly collection covers and the recommended section. But I love cover view within collections as it's cool to see the book covers.


Well, of course you can go into the collection and then change to cover view.

Best as I can tell the only time the 'recommendations' up is on the home screen. And only on the first page of it. They're not there when you're in a collection.


----------



## luvmy4brats

PinkKindle said:


> Update for me:
> 
> After reading on the new PW last night in bed in a mostly dark room (which is where I'll do most of my PW reading -- I keep my KK with 3G in my purse for out and about), I was able to turn down the brightness of the light a good bit in the dark room. The light also didn't seem as uneven that way. In fact, I really was more comfortable reading without using a clip-on light and the brightness and better fonts really made reading in bed a better experience.
> 
> So, for now I'm going to wait on calling. Maybe I was being nitpicky or expecting too much from the lighted screen. It certainly worked well in the dark, which was what it was supposed to do. Someone said they could turn their brightness down to 2 in the dark, and I definitely can't do that, but I think I was able to go down to 14 or so and have it be plenty bright in a dark room.
> 
> I currently have the PW in the Vera Bradley Small E-Book Cover (which I took off my Touch). It fits great, and my pattern has black corner straps which are really not visible against the black bezel. I still think I want to get the Amazon PW case, though. I love the Fire HD case, so I think I'll love the PW one too. Also, I'll definitely be ordering a Decalgirl skin (this black bezel really picks up fingerprints and smears!), and then I'd really like the Amazon case better than having the straps. But it's not an emergency and I can wait a bit for some extra disposable income or a Special Offer.


I agree with you on the skin. I ordered mine yesterday.

I had my light around 10 last night. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Atunah

I wouldn't even mind the recommendations if they would give me a genre I actually read . How they get "Thrillers" out of the books on my Kindle or browsing history, I have no clue.  

I even checked my account on the PC, browsing history and such. 

I also seem to have problems with 2 books that just will not index. I charged the PW up yesterday and its half empty. I have had wifi on the whole time. I downloaded about 70 books. This morning I noticed those 2 not indexed yet. I delete them and send them again and they just will not index. One of a Amazon purchased book the other is purchased elsewhere and send through personal docs. I will win this fight   Playing hard ball now and doing a restart.  

I was going to add, I read in bed last night for a whole hour with no issues. I used to take my Fire to bed and try to read. But I could barely make it 10 minutes or so before my eyes start watering and the letters start floating. With brightness all the way down and still using the screen dim. Just doesn't make a difference. But with the PW, I set the light to I think 8 or so and I read until I just got tired. I don't do well horizontally now.  . I still had a small bedside lamp on. Not enough to light a kindle by itself, but it helps with the eyes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I noticed that after I removed the special offers, the "recommended for you" books are gone.. Instead it shows Editors' picks, Popular books for young readers, kindle singles, best-selling books.. That sort of thing. It's different each time I turn in the Kindle. I actually like looking at those.


----------



## Atunah

Luvmy4brats said:


> I noticed that after I removed the special offers, the "recommended for you" books are gone.. Instead it shows Editors' picks, Popular books for young readers, kindle singles, best-selling books.. That sort of thing. It's different each time I turn in the Kindle. I actually like looking at those.


I still have special offers and I get the same. It rotates through these things.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh, I see. I thought there was a "recommended for you" on the SO Kindles... I didn't play with it much before I removed the offers. Never mind me then.


----------



## mooshie78

Eltanin Publishing said:


> - change it so that pressing the power button to wake the kindle means you don't have to also swipe, so that people with SO, and without the new cover don't have to do both.


Doubt that one is feasible. Even though I can see the special offer when asleep since i don't have the new cover, I have to hit the button to wake it to be able to click the link in the ads. So that step is still needed for the ads to get full impact, even for people without the cover.


----------



## teeitup

Since I was awfully busy last night, didn't get any time to read but wanted to come and see what first impressions others had about the PW.  First thing I noticed was the shadows at the bottom which mildly irritated me as I think I'm so used to the K3 screen.  I played around with the light setting and fonts but after seeing some of the pics posted, I'm wondering if mine might be defective.  I just get a screen that seems to have faint background shadows.  Is that normal with this kind of lighting?  I'm going to read on it over the next few days to see how I adjust as I want to really like it.  My cover comes today so hope when I actually get time to try it at different times of day and light settings,  I will get a better feel for it ~ don't want to feel like I'm forcing myself to adapt to it.  I know new technology takes time and look how far the Kindle has come from the first one.


----------



## mooshie78

The light shadows at the bottom are definitely normal, but they shouldn't extend up into the text.  I don't notice any background shadows on mine though, just those small ones at the bottom that stop below the last line of text.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you don't need access to WiFi to switch between list and covers. The covers are part of the metadata with the book (in most cases).
> 
> I don't really care about the covers that much,  but if I could set it up so that the covers were always visible in some folders and not others, I might use it.
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure why I thought it had to be connected to retrieve the cover data if you went back and forth between the two...nevermind 

Am I the only one who perceives a difference between font sizes at the same settings you use on other models? I no longer seem to be able to find the "just right" size even if I play around with the type and/or spacing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mooshie78 said:


> Doubt that one is feasible. Even though I can see the special offer when asleep since i don't have the new cover, I have to hit the button to wake it to be able to click the link in the ads. So that step is still needed for the ads to get full impact, even for people without the cover.


Don't know how it worked on the previous Touch, but on my K4 with SO's, I can press and hold the center of the directional controller to go straight to the ads in lieu of pressing the power button -- which would turn the kindle on to where I was last. If that was the home screen, of course the ad would be at the bottom and I could scroll to it. But if it had fallen asleep in a book, I'd have to go back to home to get to the ad. How did the touch used to work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Am I the only one who perceives a difference between font sizes at the same settings you use on other models? I no longer seem to be able to find the "just right" size even if I play around with the type and/or spacing.


Yes. The sizes are slightly different. I use 3 on the K4, but 4 is better -- with any style font -- on the KP. I'm thinking it's because there are more pixels. . .kind of like how things go weird if you change the resolution on your computer monitor. I noticed the same difference between the original Fire and the HD7.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't know how it worked on the previous Touch, but on my K4 with SO's, I can press and hold the center of the directional controller to go straight to the ads in lieu of pressing the power button -- which would turn the kindle on to where I was last. If that was the home screen, of course the ad would be at the bottom and I could scroll to it. But if it had fallen asleep in a book, I'd have to go back to home to get to the ad. How did the touch used to work?


The only way I can get my Touch on is to use the power button. Even touching the current ad does nothing..

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. The sizes are slightly different. I use 3 on the K4, but 4 is better -- with any style font -- on the KP. I'm thinking it's because there are more pixels. . .kind of like how things go weird if you change the resolution on your computer monitor. I noticed the same difference between the original Fire and the HD7.


Well, piffle! Thanks for the explanation, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The only way I can get my Touch on is to use the power button. Even touching the current ad does nothing..
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm. . . . . .so. . . . . .extrapolating that to the KP. . . . . it explains why they put in the swipe when they engineered the cover.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm sitting here in broad daylight with the PW light set to about 14.  I absolutely cannot see the bottom shadows even when I LOOK!  For me they only seem to be visible when I want to read in very dim light or if I crank up the light the do start to become noticeable.  Is this everyone else's experience.  This is totally acceptable to me.


----------



## Atunah

Am I the only one that totally loves the surface of the top layer? . It just feels matte, it feels like paper. 
I am a touch screen challenged person. Not sure if its the way my fingers are, but on the Fire and the ipad, I have to do stuff again and again. And I tend to make longer motions because the screen is so smooth. On the PW, it kind of reigns me in. Not sure if I am describing this well. But my motions don't have to be long or wide. Just a short swipe that is made easier for me by the feeling of the screen.

They have managed to make a touch experience even I like. That is pretty awesome. 



CrystalStarr said:


> I'm sitting here in broad daylight with the PW light set to about 14. I absolutely cannot see the bottom shadows even when I LOOK! For me they only seem to be visible when I want to read in very dim light or if I crank up the light the do start to become noticeable. Is this everyone else's experience. This is totally acceptable to me.


I am at 15 right now sitting on my desk. I only have smallish windows in this loft with the blinds half down. My screen looks like paper. Totally even. I cannot see any shadows. If I stick my nose close I can maybe make out a slight shadowing on the bottom 5 mm. But at regular reading distance, its about perfectly even.

I have figured out how to work this screen. As soon as I notice its "lit", I know I went up in light to far. You want to set just so that the screen looks white, but not like its lit. That is why when you are in a dark room at night, you turn it down. So I always manage to just have a whiter e-ink screen without noticing there is a light and without bothering my eyes.

If it wasn't for that tiny tiny bright speck, I would be 100 percent happy. I might decide to keep it even with that considering that I seem to have a perfect screen otherwise. I'll give it a few days and the weekend to decide.

When I showed my hubby the screen yesterday, he didn't believe me at first that there was a light on. Until I turned it all the way to 24, then you can see it and the shadows are more pronounced. When its turned up too high it starts looking like a more dimly lit LCD screen I think. But its not suppose to be used like that. But even on full blast inside its still pretty even for me, just too much light.

I also made hubby touch the screen for the feel. He looked at me a little funny


----------



## sosha

CAR said:


> I just watched your video Sosha. Have no way of knowing for sure since I do not have mine yet, but... That may be a full page refresh after several no refresh quick page turns. The device needs to clear the e-ink display at some point. On older Kindles it would do that after every page turn, and could be normal.
> Edit: Also Sosha the light on your PW looks the most even I have seen on the photos so far.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD


Well, it can happen on the 2nd page turn. I'll be getting a replacement next week, so I'll see how it compares.

It really is a lovely reader.......much easier on the eyes than the Fire.


----------



## sosha

CrystalStarr said:


> To the person who posted the video of the refresh screen... Mine does that. So does my Touch. So do the two $79 kindles we have in the house. So does our kindle keyboard except after every page turn. I seriously thought that was normal. Am I missing something? Because I'd love it none of our kindles did that! Seriously!


My concern isn't with the refresh rate. It's with the sudden brightness demonstrated at the 6th page turn. It's more lighting related than e-ink.


----------



## kansaskyle

Atunah said:


> Am I the only one that totally loves the surface of the top layer? . It just feels matte, it feels like paper.


I like the texture also!


----------



## Jen200

Atunah said:


> I have figured out how to work this screen. As soon as I notice its "lit", I know I went up in light to far. You want to set just so that the screen looks white, but not like its lit. That is why when you are in a dark room at night, you turn it down. So I always manage to just have a whiter e-ink screen without noticing there is a light and without bothering my eyes.
> 
> If it wasn't for that tiny tiny bright speck, I would be 100 percent happy. I might decide to keep it even with that considering that I seem to have a perfect screen otherwise. I'll give it a few days and the weekend to decide.


Atunah, I just followed your instructions, and it worked...no shadows at the bottom.  I also have a light showing on the left edge...it is very thin and about a 1/2" high. It is much less noticeable when I follow your adjustments. I am really hestitate to return it because the rest of the screen looks so good.


----------



## frazzledglispa

I sent an e-mail to the feedback address about the fact that you cannot turn the light off, and here is an excerpt of what they sent me:

ou can adjust your screen's brightness to create a perfect reading experience in all lighting conditions, from bright sunlight to bedtime reading. To adjust the screen light:

1. Select the light bulb icon in the toolbar.
2. Tap and slide the screen light bar toward the plus or minus to adjust.

To turn off the screen light, slide the screen light bar to zero. The light also turns off when you put your Kindle to sleep. A lower setting works best for rooms with low lighting, and a higher setting for rooms with bright lighting.

Basically regurgitating the manual.

I called Kindle tech support and they confirmed for me that there is no way to turn the light all the way off.  She told me she would pass along my feedback, and request for the ability to turn the light off.

So I'll be over here in the corner holding my breath


----------



## sosha

kansaskyle said:


> I like the texture also!


Me three


----------



## LuvHorses

sosha said:


> Well, it can happen on the 2nd page turn. I'll be getting a replacement next week, so I'll see how it compares.
> 
> It really is a lovely reader.......much easier on the eyes than the Fire.


I thought amazon wasn't sending out replacements for a few weeks. Since their are still those of us without PW?


----------



## Leslie

My immediate first impression: I love the Paperwhite!

L


----------



## sparklemotion

Atunah said:


> Am I the only one that totally loves the surface of the top layer? . It just feels matte, it feels like paper.


I love it too!


----------



## Leslie

I am trying to peer in the cover without opening it. I think it goes completely dark when the cover is closed. It doesn't show a screensaver. Can anyone else tell if this is correct?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, the light goes on even if you only open it a tiny bit. . . .I did that too, yesterday.    But it's definitely not the magnet, per se, that does it, cause you can open it maybe a half an inch without it going on.


----------



## w5jck

Leslie said:


> I am trying to peer in the cover without opening it. I think it goes completely dark when the cover is closed. It doesn't show a screensaver. Can anyone else tell if this is correct?
> 
> L


Like wondering if the refrigerator light actually turns off when the door closes! 

I don't have one of those covers, but if you got another magnet and placed it in the right location while the cover is still open it might show you what happens when the cover closes. Maybe not, but worth a try.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Leslie said:


> I am trying to peer in the cover without opening it. I think it goes completely dark when the cover is closed. It doesn't show a screensaver. Can anyone else tell if this is correct?
> 
> L


I have a screen saver with the cover closed. It looks just like it would if you left the cover open and put it in sleep mode via the power button.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'kay. . . . I opened mine a tiny bit and shined a light in there. . . . it shows the sleep screen.


----------



## DYB

I haven't even read this whole thread, but I glanced a few and...I can most definitely see the dark shadows on the bottom of the screen.  The light is absolutely not evenly distributed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:


> I haven't even read this whole thread, but I glanced a few and...I can most definitely see the dark shadows on the bottom of the screen. The light is absolutely not evenly distributed.


'tis on mine.


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'tis on mine.


Hmm... So then I guess mine is defective. I have to decide if it bothers me or not...

BTW, why would you have to turn the light down in a dark room? Isn't the whole point to have the screen illuminated in the dark? Why would you need the light on in a well-lit room? This seems completely backwards. What am I missing??


----------



## tomato88

DYB said:


> I haven't even read this whole thread, but I glanced a few and...I can most definitely see the dark shadows on the bottom of the screen. The light is absolutely not evenly distributed.


You can follow what Atunah suggested -- turn up the brightness just enough to enhance the contrast, but not too much that the screen looks "lit." I find it much more comfortable to read, and the shadow is nowhere to be found.

Considering this, I wish Amazon included an ambient light sensor to automatically adjust the light level.


----------



## Leslie

CrystalStarr said:


> I'm sitting here in broad daylight with the PW light set to about 14. I absolutely cannot see the bottom shadows even when I LOOK! For me they only seem to be visible when I want to read in very dim light or if I crank up the light the do start to become noticeable. Is this everyone else's experience. This is totally acceptable to me.


In my two second test in our dark, windowless bathroom, that was my experience, too. Sitting here at the kitchen table with natural light and an overhead light, with the light adjusted to 15, the screen looks perfect.

In the bathroom, at 15, I'd see some shadows. In fact, I started noticing them at about 10. They weren't bad but I could see them, unlike now in the kitchen.

I don't understand the advice to "use a low setting for dark rooms." Huh? In the dark bathroom I could barely seen the screen when I cranked it down to 3. I think you'd want a higher setting in the dark. Does this seem backwards to anyone else?

L


----------



## kansaskyle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't an update to the Dragon 7 Notepad app. I would certainly contact the developer to let them know of your interest.


I found the 7 Dragons email address and contacted them today. Abhi replied and stated they will not be releasing a Notepad update to work on the Paperwhite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:


> Hmm... So then I guess mine is defective. I have to decide if it bothers me or not...
> 
> BTW, why would you have to turn the light down in a dark room? Isn't the whole point to have the screen illuminated in the dark? Why would you need the light on in a well-lit room? This seems completely backwards. What am I missing??


When ambient light is very low you don't need as much direct illumination on the screen to achieve the same level of visibility. If you turn it off when it's bright. . .say in the sunshine, it's pretty much like any non-lit kindle. But if you leave the light on, you get the 'white paper' effect.

Bottom line: use what works for you. I'm liking 15-16 for now.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> I don't understand the advice to "use a low setting for dark rooms." Huh? In the dark bathroom I could barely seen the screen when I cranked it down to 3. I think you'd want a higher setting in the dark. Does this seem backwards to anyone else?
> 
> L


nope, leslie, i've been trying to figure that out from the beginning. lower levels in dark? um, no, i need LIGHT in the dark.....


----------



## GBear

telracs said:


> nope, leslie, i've been trying to figure that out from the beginning. lower levels in dark? um, no, i need LIGHT in the dark.....


But you don't need as MUCH light, partly because your pupils are more dilated and partly because the contrast between screen and ambient is much less. Think of it as having to turn up the volume on your radio when you're on the highway and having to deal with road noise. Or, if that doesn't work for you, imagine how much more painful it is for someone to shine a flashlight in your eyes when it's dark vs. shining that same flashlight in your eyes during the daytime.


----------



## Leslie

GBear said:


> But you don't need as MUCH light, partly because your pupils are more dilated and partly because the contrast between screen and ambient is much less. Think of it as having to turn up the volume on your radio when you're on the highway and having to deal with road noise. Or, if that doesn't work for you, imagine how much more painful it is for someone to shine a flashlight in your eyes when it's dark vs. shining that same flashlight in your eyes during the daytime.


That I understand, but the graphic with the bars suggests that 1-5 is appropriate for a dark room. When I put it on 3 (in the bathroom), I could barely see the screen.

In one hour of use, I have a feeling I'll use it on 15 most of the time and just adjust it for unusual circumstances. I don't tend to fiddle and adjust things anyway. When I find a setting I like, I stick with it.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GBear said:


> But you don't need as MUCH light, partly because your pupils are more dilated and partly because the contrast between screen and ambient is much less. Think of it as having to turn up the volume on your radio when you're on the highway and having to deal with road noise. Or, if that doesn't work for you, imagine how much more painful it is for someone to shine a flashlight in your eyes when it's dark vs. shining that same flashlight in your eyes during the daytime.


Exactly. And, checking quickly in a dark room isn't going to give you a real feel. After you're in there a while your eyes will adjust to the light and need much less from the kindle for the same clarity.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I woke up to a pitch black room this morning around 5am. I reached for my KPW for my morning reading and found I had left it at about 8 I think it was.  Man was that BRIGHT!  I brought it down to a 2 and read happily for an hour.

Yesterday when I woke up to my Kindle Touch that light blasted my eyes too.  But instead of adjusting the light I had to wait for my eyes to adjust.

I LIKE the PW!


----------



## PinkKindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Exactly. And, checking quickly in a dark room isn't going to give you a real feel. After you're in there a while your eyes will adjust to the light and need much less from the kindle for the same clarity.


I agree with this. I also tested mine quickly yesterday in a dark bathroom with no windows and felt that I still needed a pretty high brightness -- close to 20 at minimum. However, last night when I'd been moving around the dark bedroom for a few minutes before starting to read, when I turned on the PW at that brightness it was WAYYYY too bright -- painfully bright. I needed to adjust it down a good bit.


----------



## w5jck

CAR said:


> Yes this is happening, there will be some folks on there 2nd or 3rd PW before I get mine.
> 
> Fair no
> Will this affect my opinion of Amazon and my dealing with them in the future. Absolutely


I'm getting a replacement after calling CS this morning. But mine won't ship until they are back in stock. I was told not to expect shipment until Oct 17-24 at earliest. Most of the other people I've seen who are getting replacements were told the same thing--Oct 17-24. I've only seen one person claim to be getting a replacement sooner than that, and that might have just been a clueless CS rep telling them the wrong shipping date. We are allowed to keep the defective one until we get the replacement.


----------



## telracs

i'm sorry, i must be weird....  but i don't get the "dilated pupil" thing having anything to do with the fact that at low levels on the PW, there is no light.  it's like trying to read my DX in the dark.  i need a light.  that's the whole point.


----------



## kansaskyle

telracs said:


> i'm sorry, i must be weird.... but i don't get the "dilated pupil" thing having anything to do with the fact that at low levels on the PW, there is no light. it's like trying to read my DX in the dark. i need a light. that's the whole point.


Think of volume as being equal to light. In a quiet setting, you don't have to turn it up very loud to hear; but in a noisy setting you have to crank the volume up. The same is true with the light setting.


----------



## mooshie78

DYB said:


> Hmm... So then I guess mine is defective. I have to decide if it bothers me or not...
> 
> BTW, why would you have to turn the light down in a dark room? Isn't the whole point to have the screen illuminated in the dark? Why would you need the light on in a well-lit room? This seems completely backwards. What am I missing??


Dark room=pupils wide to let in more light. So you need less light on a screen to see it. Bright room=pupils small so need more light to really make contrast pop and the screen look white.

That's why smartphones, tablets, laptops etc. these days tend to have light sensors that turn the brightness down if in low light, and up if in bright light. Matters more for those as you need a lot of backlighting to make colors pop if in bright light (that's why it's hard to see LCD screens in direct sunlight--backlight just can't be bright enough.

As for evenly distributed light, mine is very even other than the shadows right above the LEDs on the bottom of the screen. That appears to be normal. Some pics I've seen show shadows at the top or the middle of the screen, that would indicate defects.


----------



## mooshie78

telracs said:


> i'm sorry, i must be weird.... but i don't get the "dilated pupil" thing having anything to do with the fact that at low levels on the PW, there is no light. it's like trying to read my DX in the dark. i need a light. that's the whole point.


It's that you need less light, and that having too much could strain your eyes since your pupils are wider and letting in more light. The lowest levels are pretty much useless though. Those are basically analogous of just turning off the light as I find it still needs to be up toward the middle for me to read comfortably in a dark room. But I do find it's too bright in the dark if I have it up near the max setting--where as that's ideal in say my office at work under the flourescent lights where it needs to be way up for the screen to look white and the contrast to really pop.

So I do agree that the 1-5 suggestion on the screen for a dark room is too low. I'd probably have it around 10-15 for a dark/dim room based on my experience so far. 20 or so if in bright lights (sun, next to a lamp etc.).


----------



## w5jck

telracs said:


> i'm sorry, i must be weird.... but i don't get the "dilated pupil" thing having anything to do with the fact that at low levels on the PW, there is no light. it's like trying to read my DX in the dark. i need a light. that's the whole point.


Lets say someone standing 10 feet away from you outside during full daylight shines a flashlight directly toward your eyes. you might not even notice, and you probably won't need to blink or look away. But now use the same scenario but change to a dark moonless night and you have been outside long enough to to see where you are going without tripping over stuff. This time around you will definitely blink and turn away from the light and most likely see spots for a while. Same thing applies to your PW in a dark room. The brightest settings which help you see a whiter screen on the PW in a well lit room will be way too bright in a dark room, especially once your eyes dilate and adjust to the dark. In that scenario the lower brightness levels will well illuminate the PW screen without making your eyes squint and water.

BTW, the light is on even when the menu shows no brightness bars. Tilt the PW top edge toward your face and look down into the edge where the LEDs are and you will see them illuminated. The light never turns completely off until the PW goes into sleep mode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kansaskyle said:


> I found the 7 Dragons email address and contacted them today. Abhi replied and stated they will not be releasing a Notepad update to work on the Paperwhite.


Sorry to hear that....  Good that you contacted them! Perhaps they'll reconsider at some point if enough people ask...

Betsy


----------



## Candee15

Happines is!  I was driving down my street in one direction, and the USPS truck was coming from the other direction...with my PW!!!!

OMG!  I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with my new Kindle.  My plan is to use my Kindle Touch during the day in bright lighting conditions and my PW in low light/no light scenarios.  At least that's my PLAN.  Right now I can't stop ogling my new PW.  It's wonderful!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been keeping my PW at 7.  It's noticeably brighter than my K4 (which I was perfectly happy with), and very readable for me at night.  I can read with the light "off" but then I've always been good in low light conditions.

Betsy


----------



## DYB

One thing I can't figure out is why it's not recognizing my Calibre changes to the metdata.  Some titles are not coming up as altered in Calibre and they are not being sorted by date, so my sequels are not lining up in order.  I don't know why.


----------



## DYB

telracs said:


> nope, leslie, i've been trying to figure that out from the beginning. lower levels in dark? um, no, i need LIGHT in the dark.....


That makes no sense to me either! They're basically saying when the light in the room is off, turn off the illumination. When it's really bright in the room, turn on the illumination. Huh


----------



## LuvHorses

Candee15 said:


> OMG! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with my new Kindle. My plan is to use my Kindle Touch during the day in bright lighting conditions and my PW in low light/no light scenarios. At least that's my PLAN. Right now I can't stop ogling my new PW. It's wonderful!!!


Why would you keep both kindles? When PW does everything KT does and much more? Why not just use PW all the time? Confused...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It makes perfect sense to me.  In a dark room (even one with a small light source), your eyes will adjust gradually to the dark and need less light to see.  So you don't need to have a lot of light on the PW page to see it well.  

You have to turn it up higher in bright lighting in order for it to be noticeable.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

DYB said:


> That makes no sense to me either! They're basically saying when the light in the room is off, turn off the illumination. When it's really bright in the room, turn on the illumination. Huh


Read above posts. I agree the 1-5 setting is too low for me, but putting it on 20 is too bright in the dark.

In bright light, I need the light up to make the screen look white (which I love). If I'm in a bright room and have it set on way 10, it doesn't look much better than the drab gray e-ink screens I've tolerated for years. If I bump it up to near max, it looks white and crisp. Like a nice white page.

In a dark room, I can get that nice, white crisp page with a setting of 10 or so. In a dim room I need it on 15-17 or so to get that nice crisp white page.

It's all just a matter of how dilated your pupils are due to ambient lighting that determines how much light you need on the screen to get it too look ideal to your eyes. Bright room it takes more (if you want it too look white/crisp--if you're fine with old Kindle grey screens, then you don't need the light in bright conditions). Dark room you need less to get to the same point as your pupils are open more and letting in more light.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> You have to turn it up higher in bright lighting in order for it to be noticeable.


I think that's what's throwing people off. They're used to not needing any extra light to read their old Kindles, paper books etc. in bright lighting. Where as extra light was always needed in a dim room before.

With the PW that's still true mostly. You can have the light all the way down in a bright room and read just fine, just like on any past Kindle. But it will look gray and drab, like past Kindles. If you want it to look bright white, you have to crank the brightness way up for it to get to that point in a bright room. On lower levels its not very noticable as there's too much ambient light coming into your eyes.

In a dark room of course you need the light on (or an external light source) to see the screen as all. But the screen light doesn't need to be nearly as high to make the screen look as white as it does in say the sun on the highest setting.


----------



## akw4572

Received mine today.  I'm stepping up from my K2, so it's quite a difference.  I'm a bit disappointed with the uneven light at the bottom, there was absolutely no hint of that in any of the promo videos.  All in all, it is a big step up.  I'm a big confused though, does anyone know how to go to a bookmark?  When I click on "go to", I only get the option for location number.


----------



## Atunah

As to the light. When I use my Fire during daytime I have to set the brightness much higher than when I use it in the bedroom at night. I had to turn it all the way down there. 

But the testing by just going quickly in a closet really doesn't work well. I have light sensitive eyes and I am night blind. I also have large pupils. Meaning they get larger more when it gets darker around me. Used to be a pain in the butt when I was wearing gas permeable lenses as the area of optics was usually to small for me and then I got rings.

I been outside for a while reading and it didn't make much difference if the light was on or not. Its sunny here, but I was sitting in the shade. Still bright enough outside. Wonderful screen for outside. I left the light at 13 though anyway. Its what it was when I walked outside. So going inside the screen looks still nicely whitish this way. I went into the bathroom to test and the 13 was still good. But last night when I read in bed I think I as at 8. I don't think I want to go down to 3, but I still had a small side table lamp on. 

So not talking about total darkness, in lower light and inside, I found it perfect to just turn it up until you noticed its glowing like a lit up screen, then put it down a notch again. So it just looks like paper and not lit. I have no shadows of any kind that way. But in total darkness, yes, there are some. But with my eyes, I have to have some other light, even if its just light coming in from the door, or a nightlight, something like that. I have to do the same when I watch TV or when I am using the computer. I cannot sit in total dark with just the computer screen on. 

When e-ink has any outside light to work with it seems that it takes the PW light and just uses it to make the page whiter, rather then glowing. 

As someone that was always dead set against anything "glowing" to read on, I am really amazed at how well this works. 
For me and my eyes this is perfection. I don't have to lean into my lamps anymore on the sofa  . And my eyes won't get tired as fast in the evening reading while hubby watches something on TV. 

And I think I finally found some comfortable font combinations. Coming from caecilia condensed on size 4 on the K3 with medium spacing, it took me a while to figure out what I want it set on. Fonts and sizes are a bit different. 

I am really liking palatino on 4 with medium spacing. 

Sometimes I can tell when its time for a refresh. I don't even know how many times the K3 refreshes. The PW is 6 pages I think. 4 might have been a tad better. But once I am reading, I don't notice anymore. 

And the strange thing is, I actually changed the location on the left bottom to left in chapter as default. I kind of like it better. I already have the percentage on the right, so locations too I didn't need. But I like glancing down and seeing how much I have left. I tested it for about 3 hours reading outside. And it was pretty spot on.


----------



## BenReem

First Impressions: My fiance is moving to the KPW from his fire, I'm upgrading from a K-touch. We're both over the moon in love with the devices and I read at a level 2 in pitch black and the screen was literally glowing. It was so clear and crisp. I don't miss the sluggishness of my touch, as there is a noticeable difference in the way the touch responds and my pages turn so much faster. 



I also LOVE the new menu interface! Huge improvement on the touch!


----------



## Atunah

akw4572 said:


> Received mine today. I'm stepping up from my K2, so it's quite a difference. I'm a bit disappointed with the uneven light at the bottom, there was absolutely no hint of that in any of the promo videos. All in all, it is a big step up. I'm a big confused though, does anyone know how to go to a bookmark? When I click on "go to", I only get the option for location number.


Click the menu on the very right, the 3 horizontal lines while in a book.


----------



## DYB

Is anyone having problems with sorting of books? I can't get them to sort in the right order like they did in the "old" Kindle. The Calibre metadata changes aren't being recognized. 

_If anyone has a tip for DYB, please post it in her separate thread found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128555.msg1900468.html#msg1900468

Thanks! --Betsy_


----------



## akw4572

Atunah said:


> Click the menu on the very right, the 3 horizontal lines while in a book.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Candee15 said:


> Well, for one thing, I now have TWO Kindles. I don't want my KT to feel neflected. Secondly, I feel SECURE having a baxkup Kindle...just in case /)


I have four Kindles right now:
K1
K4
KT
KPW...

I'm going to give my KT to my daughter-in-law but I'm keeping the others. I'll use one as a loaner to family and good friends.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

I've always gifted my Kindles when upgrading.

K1 went to my girlfriend at the time (who is still one of my best friends), K2 to my parents, K3 to my current girlfriend.

I don't need a back up as I don't mind reading on my iPad/iPhone for a few days if it breaks and I have to wait for a replacement.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll use one as a loaner to family and good friends.
> 
> Betsy


That's what I'm going to do with my K2. My husband will get my KK, he's been using the K2, and everyone else in the family already has their own. So I de-registered the K1 that has been sitting in reserve and will keep the K2 for loaning.


----------



## splitlenz

Couldn't have said it better myself. I've tried several external lights and nothing compares. They did it right. Can't wait to see how they improve on this.












CrystalStarr said:


> Well I'm thrilled! No the screen isn't completely 100% even across the entire surface there are the LED shadows at the bottom and I can see a bit of a blotch toward the middle. I have very very very light sensitive eyes. I'm a photographer so it's my job and habit to notice these things. But they don't bother me one bit! I start reading and all else fades away.
> 
> I'm wondering if everyone expected a very nearly LCD type of evenness? If so I understand that that expectation hasn't been met. But this is still fantastic!
> 
> To the person who posted the video of the refresh screen... Mine does that. So does my Touch. So do the two $79 kindles we have in the house. So does our kindle keyboard except after every page turn. I seriously thought that was normal. Am I missing something? Because I'd love it none of our kindles did that! Seriously!
> 
> I LOVED LOVED LOVED my PW as I went to bed and as I began reading at 5am this morning. The nice low setting of 2 or so was so comfortable. So much better than any book light I've ever ever used! It's almost magical to have the screen illuminated the way it does. It sort of defies the laws of how light travels. I'm totally fascinated by how this works!
> 
> The feel of the screen is awesome. Love the new texture. It is perfectly sensitive. The loss of infrared is a blessing. No longer do I get crazy page turns just because the blanket brushed the screen.
> 
> The case works fantastic and also feels very good in the hand. The purple is exactly my shade. I'm a purple fanatic and I think they made the case for me alone!
> 
> I'm sticking with list view. I was excited to have covers finally but half the main screen is eaten up by book recommendations and the image for collections is ugly.
> 
> So unless you all start getting amazingly perfect screens without any variation, i haven't seen one posted yet, then I'm very pleased. Thrilled really.
> 
> I have the gear to take a photo in the dark (tripod, dslr etc.). Are we still needing to see more of those?


----------



## mooshie78

Agreed.  I love it.  I was never happy with the gray screen on previous models, and always struggle to get the lamp next to my bed just right etc.  Don't have bother with that any more, and I love how much whiter the screen looks with the light.

Only improvements needed are better light distribution (get rid of those shadows at the bottom) and for e-ink to continue to improve in contrast, refresh rate, ghosting etc.


----------



## jasonfournier

telracs said:


> nope, leslie, i've been trying to figure that out from the beginning. lower levels in dark? um, no, i need LIGHT in the dark.....


It is the same as what happens in your car when you turn your lights on. The inside displays like your clock and and radio stations dim. This is because you need less like to see the contrast in the dark. There is less interference from the daylight. Same happens with lcd screens like phones and tablets, in direct sunlight you crank them up, at night you turn it down.


----------



## Sandpiper

DYB said:


> That makes no sense to me either! They're basically saying when the light in the room is off, turn off the illumination. When it's really bright in the room, turn on the illumination. Huh


When ambient light is bright your pupils get small allowing less light into your eyes. Therefore you need more light on the Pw screen. In a dark room your pupils dilate (get large) allowing more ambient light into your eyes. Therefore you need less light on the Pw screen. So even if you're in a totally dark room, your pupils are dilated (allowing more light into your eyes) meaning you don't need much light on the screen.


----------



## tamborine

The touchscreen is great for one-handed reading - I'm very happy with that aspect of the PW! The page-back zone is smaller than I thought it would be, and I have no trouble reaching over it with my thumb to go forward. I'm coming off a KK, and was super concerned about losing my page turn buttons.

But I'm still calling Amazon later for a replacement. I spent a lot of time online today looking at pictures people have posted of the shadows and distortion at the bottom of the screen, and mine is not one of the better units. My shadows extend all the way up into the last couple of lines of text, and the criss-cross distortion extends about a fifth of the way up and is VERY noticeable and disconcerting. Once I get my replacement, I'm going to opt out of special offers, too. Having to swipe the screen kind of negates the value of the cover, to me.


----------



## Arclight

I am not happy to see the various screen problems with the PW. Mine will arrive next week.

Was over at Amazon reading PW Reviews. There are a lot of people complaining about various screen problems.

Stuck pixels, black smudges at the bottom of the screen and general poor screen quality. People are returning them because of the various screen quality problems.

I have a K3 and a Nook Glow-lite with excellent screen quality. If my PW is not clear and vibrant--back it goes.


----------



## jaspertyler

I received mine today and called to get a replacement.  My screen is half tinted pink and then the other half is white.  Bummer.  

But it is nice and I know I will like it


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

So I've gotten my hands on one! It is feeding my 'habit' for now.

We're doing an e-Reader pilot at work. I"m piloting a Simple Nook (no light) and I have a K3. I'm comparing the 3 for ergonomics and featuresright now.

Note: I dont have and have not used the Kindle Touch.

I LOVE the new PW and am pleased with the light. It's not perfect, but it is darn good and plenty good enough for me. When I buy mine, I'll compare the quality of the screens and light and see if there is any difference (I'm referencing posts here where there seems to be some quality control issues with the lighting).

For ease of reading and page turning, I find it to be better balanced than either the Nook or my K3. It feels lighter than the Nook. I find the PW more comfortable to  hold and about the same to turn pages but I like the beveled back on the Nook. 

I'm psyched once again to get mine! (Most likely a Best Buy purchase as soon as they get them in.)


----------



## Arclight

OK, here's a YT Video which will show why the PW has dark smudges at the bottom of the screen.
There are 3 or 4 LED lights along the bottom frame. The way they are placed creates a blak shadow smudge.






I would think they could fix this smudge/shadow problem with better LED light placement.


----------



## telracs

thanks for posting the video.  i think my issue is not with the kindle, but with my eyes...  he's saying the screen light is even, but my eyes are not processing his screen as evenly lit...


----------



## Anita

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I LOVE the new PW and am pleased with the light. It's not perfect, but it is darn good and plenty good enough for me.


I love it too!

I don't know if the screen on my PW is perfect, but I am really happy with it right now. The shadows at the bottom of the screen are of no concern to me at all. I've only had it for a few hours but I have read in different lights, including outside after sunset - and I am very pleased with it.

I'm especially happy with the response of the touch screen. I struggled so with the Kindle Touch that I ended up doing my reading on my Fire. For me the Touch always seemed to be either too sensitive (skipping pages and chapters) or not responsive enough (I had to tap the screen multiple times to turn the page). To be honest, I thought the problem was me. I didn't have enough patience with it to master the technique.

But the PW seems just right in terms of responsiveness, there is no 'technique' to master, and that fact alone makes me very happy


----------



## Gary_Berg

A question on syncing location in the book; the Paperwhite is my first Kindle device, but I've been using apps for a couple of years. Love the screen, not sure if my question is specific to the PW or not...

When does the sync happen? I read for 30 minutes and found it hadn't synced. And I'd been hitting the button to sync the "high water mark" regularly. Later I tried going back to the home menu and syncing from there, which seemed to work.

Based on past experience, when does the sync happen and how do I force it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gary,

are you saying that when you close the PW and switch to an app, the app doesn't ask for the farthest page?

I usually just exit to the home screen of the device I'm on...then go to the other app.  I generally don't have to manually sync.  I just tried it with my PW and my Kindle for iPad app....

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i discovered something accidentally!  by swiping on the "minutes left in chapter" on the bottom of the page, it shows "hours left in book" and location.  

but i have to admit, i miss my progress bar.


----------



## akw4572

telracs said:


> thanks for posting the video. i think my issue is not with the kindle, but with my eyes... he's saying the screen light is even, but my eyes are not processing his screen as evenly lit...


No he is not, he's saying the light is not even, and if anyone has total uniformity on their light on the screen, mine is different. I can live with it, it's still a good product, but I don't think they are telling all of the truth on Amazon still. There are clearly 4 lights at the bottom of the PW. The site still says this:

_*Perfectly Balanced Whiteness

We worked on Kindle Paperwhite for over two years to perfect the uniformity of the built-in light, flattening out a fiber optic cable into a sheet, and nanoimprinting to ensure perfectly even distribution of light. Our design uses nanoscale optical diffractive patterns to enable tight control over the direction of the light. Enjoy reading with exceptional lighting uniformity and evenly balanced whiteness across the entire display.

*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gary_Berg said:


> A question on syncing location in the book; the Paperwhite is my first Kindle device, but I've been using apps for a couple of years. Love the screen, not sure if my question is specific to the PW or not...
> 
> When does the sync happen? I read for 30 minutes and found it hadn't synced. And I'd been hitting the button to sync the "high water mark" regularly. Later I tried going back to the home menu and syncing from there, which seemed to work.
> 
> Based on past experience, when does the sync happen and how do I force it?


I just closed my PW's cover and opened up the Kindle for PC app; it opened to the place I'd been at when I closed the cover.

Generally, you can go to the home screen from a book, or put it to sleep, and it should sync automatically.

I also synched manually from the PW, then synched Kindle for PC manually and it worked.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

I just received my PW this afternoon, and I like it. I think the touch screen is more responsive than the one on my Touch. I see a bit of unevenness at the bottom of the screen where the LEDs are, but I don't think that will be a problem. My favorite thing about my PW is the "minutes left in chapter" feature. I love to read my Kindle while walking on my treadmill. Now, I can see how much longer I can go before I end the chapter. The is primarily the reason I wanted a PW.


----------



## Gary_Berg

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just closed my PW's cover and opened up the Kindle for PC app; it opened to the place I'd been at when I closed the cover.
> 
> Generally, you can go to the home screen from a book, or put it to sleep, and it should sync automatically.
> 
> I also synched manually from the PW, then synched Kindle for PC manually and it worked.
> 
> Betsy


It sure didn't seem to work that way last night! When you manually did a sync, did you do it from the menu within the book or at the home screen? Those are named differently, but I don't know if they do the same thing.

Ah well, I will have to experiment...

I wonder if shutdown (closing the cover) does a sync?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sync from the home menu ("Sync and check for items") should, in theory, sync any changes on the Kindle with your account.  This could include last pages read, any bookmarks, notes or highlights and download any new items that have been purchased and designated for the Kindle.

Sync within a book ("Sync to Furthest Page Read") only syncs to furthest page read.

Shutdown (closing the cover) resulted in a sync to last page that my Kindle for PC app recognized.  With previous Kindles, some people would always return to the home page of their Kindle to try to ensure that the device synched.

Betsy


----------



## mom2karen

Also, be sure that you have the sync option turned on.


----------



## linda~lou

Love. Love. Love. I came from the 'baby kindle'. Wasn't sure how I would like the touch. Have a iPad so used to the concept but preferred side buttons on my kindle. 

The light was what made me cave and get the PW. While there is some shading at the bottom, I find it disappears once I start reading. Love the texture of the screen, now that I'm used to the touch, don't miss the buttons at all. Love the cover, I paid extra and got the one with no ads so as soon as I open, I am where I left off. 

I truly love this thing. Everyone who is so critical finding fault with the shadows at the bottom have to understand this will happen with led lights. Not having to deal with external book light and batteries is way more important than a little shading. 

I am a fan and would marry my kindle PW if I could.....along with my iPad and iPhone. Call me a bigamist when it comes to my electronic devises!


----------



## Sandpiper

linda~lou said:


> I am a fan and would marry my kindle PW if I could.....along with my iPad and iPhone. Call me a bigamist when it comes to my electronic devises!


LOL!


----------



## mooshie78

linda~lou said:


> I truly love this thing. Everyone who is so critical finding fault with the shadows at the bottom have to understand this will happen with led lights. Not having to deal with external book light and batteries is way more important than a little shading.


Agree 100%. All I had to do to negate the mild annoyance I had at the small shadows at the bottom was turn down the light all the way in bed, and see how dim the screen was, how I had to watch out for shadows from the comforter etc. and be reminded of how much better it was than reading on my previously non-lit Kindles.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

I'm coming from an early US only Kindle 2, so the changes are huge for me. The smaller form factor is fantastic, the keyboard was the one complaint I had about my old kindle because I felt it made the unit oversized. This feels just absolutely perfect.

The screen is fantastic. I guess my K2's screen is two generations of e-ink ago? While you can see the LEDs if you're examining the device, it's really limited to lighting conditions where I wouldn't have been able to read without the lights, so I'm ok with that. Plus I don't notice at all once I'm actually reading. Where the screen really shines is in full light. Then the LEDs completely fade into the background and the result is a stunning white screen and crisp lettering. I really needed a better screen than the K2 as my reading locations and habits have changed and I can't imagine for a second going back to an unlit screen.

I am also getting the "every sixth screen" thing with the page turns, so I'm not sure this is a bug and not a feature. It's not lighting related though, it's definitely e-ink. It goes black for a second instead of just putting the new text on. My old K2 does this every page turn. Like the LEDs, I don't notice it while reading, only while playing. I'll be interested to hear how the replacements are.

The new features like time left in chapter/book are fantastic. It feels like a "next generation" compared to the K2.

The touchscreen is the one failing. Yes, it's easier to navigate the interface, but 99% of what you do is turn pages and particularly holding it with the left hand, I find that easier with buttons. That it probably adds cost to the device makes it even less attractive.

I got the purple cover. It's a lot darker than it looks on the website. I think it's probably my best option. I wish they had the "purple" that's actually maroon from the regular kindle. It's extremely functional and comfortable, which is why I bought it. However, while it's nicer than the Amazon K2 cover, it doesn't really say luxury. I presume they have to make it out of leather or violate some federal rule, but I would not know it was leather if I hadn't seen it on the web page. It feels like cloth to me.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm loving the paperwhite. I noticed the dark smudges or variations at the bottom at first, but they seem to have become less noticeable. Or, I got used to them, or some of both. I don't notice any of the variation when there is a decent amount of ambient light - only when the room is dark. And even then - barely noticeable, and it doesn't bother me at all. I am comparing this lighting option with our previous options - clip-on lights, the K3 and KT lighted covers, and the nook glowlight. The PW is so much better than all these options.

I was very pleasantly surprised when the covers showed up for the books I had sent to my kindle (so they're considered personal docs). I didn't think the covers would show, since on the KT, when I tap and hold to bring up info on the book, it didn't show the covers. I wish they didn't say "Personal" across the bottom of the cover. On some covers, that band covers a decent portion of the cover. In the cloud, on the other hand, that band is useful (at least for 3G kindles) because you can't download personal docs over 3G. It was fun to see my magazine subscriptions' covers, and I was glad the games also have image "covers".

I do wish it was possible to turn the light totally off. I don't know why I feel so strongly about it, but I just want that option. I'll email [email protected] about that. However, I can see where it's helpful: if you hadn't had the light on when you last used your kindke, then pick it up in a totally dark room, and don't want to wake your partner, but the screen is totally dark and you don't know where to tap to turn on the light... that would be tough...

I also want the option returned to us to swipe up and down to jump chapters. It works in periodicals to jump articles. Some people were upset with the KT because they'd accidentally jump chapters - that's probably why Amazon removed it. But they could make it an option to turn it back on.

I love the papery feel of the screen. Very cool.

As suspected, images are smaller on this higher-res screen, unless the publisher provided large images. With some of our Oz books, we can't provide larger images because we're up against a 10 MB file size limit (at which point Amazon would force us to charge more).

Speaking of small, the font when in the store is a bit small - I'm fine with it, but I wonder about older folks, or people with poor vision. I didn't see a way to enlarge that font - anyone know of a way?

I wish the option to turn wireless on and off wasn't buried in the settings, but not a big deal. I'll leave it on all the time for now and see how the battery does.

I love my purple cover. I know a lot of people are wondering about the shade. It's very close to the purple version of this L.L. Bean coat: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/70409?feat=610-GN1&page=winter-warmer-coat (EDITED TO ADD: you have to click on the purple color option after you go to this page). I'd say the cover is a teeny tiny bit darker than the coat. Of course, different monitors will show it differently.

Overall, I'm thrilled. I'll mention a few things to kindle-feedback (the biggest items for me being able to turn the light totally off, and swiping to jump chapters) but even those things, I can see why they did it, and it's not a deal breaker for me. This morning the weather is quite grey, and so I was happy to have a little bit of added light while reading on the bus!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I love my purple cover. I know a lot of people are wondering about the shade. It's very close to the purple version of this L.L. Bean coat: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/70409?feat=610-GN1&page=winter-warmer-coat. I'd say the cover is a teeny tiny bit darker than the coat. Of course, different monitors will show it differently.


Really? To me the color in that link is pretty clearly teal blue. . . . they even call it 'pacific blue'. . . .maybe you meant to link to the royal purple one.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? To me the color in that link is pretty clearly teal blue. . . . they even call it 'pacific blue'. . . .maybe you meant to link to the royal purple one.


Yeah, you have to click the purple color option on the right - I couldn't seem to get a link for the purple (or a link for just the image). I updated my original post to mention this - thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

must be a restriction on the LLBean site


----------



## mooshie78

Katie Elle said:


> I am also getting the "every sixth screen" thing with the page turns, so I'm not sure this is a bug and not a feature. It's not lighting related though, it's definitely e-ink. It goes black for a second instead of just putting the new text on. My old K2 does this every page turn. Like the LEDs, I don't notice it while reading, only while playing. I'll be interested to hear how the replacements are.


That's a feature. The last generation of Kindle models had it as well. It makes the page turns a bit faster by not doing a full page refresh (the flash) every time.

There is a "page refresh" option somewhere in the settings though, and if you turn that on it will do the full refresh every page turn.


----------



## Sunshine22

linda~lou said:


> Love. Love. Love. I came from the 'baby kindle'. Wasn't sure how I would like the touch. Have a iPad so used to the concept but preferred side buttons on my kindle.
> 
> The light was what made me cave and get the PW. While there is some shading at the bottom, I find it disappears once I start reading. Love the texture of the screen, now that I'm used to the touch, don't miss the buttons at all. Love the cover, I paid extra and got the one with no ads so as soon as I open, I am where I left off.
> 
> I truly love this thing. Everyone who is so critical finding fault with the shadows at the bottom have to understand this will happen with led lights. Not having to deal with external book light and batteries is way more important than a little shading.
> 
> I am a fan and would marry my kindle PW if I could.....along with my iPad and iPhone. Call me a bigamist when it comes to my electronic devises!


Everything Linda Lou said! 

Also, I m surprised how much I like the " min left in the chapter" feature... As someone that reads on my lunch break and in bed at night, it's been such a great tool. My second surprise was how much I love the amazon case, especially the magnet that automatically turns the pw on and off. I really didn't think that would be a big deal to me, but now I know I'd miss it if I use a different case.


----------



## Cindy416

I need some opinions on special offers/PW not awakening when Amazon cover is opened vs. no special offers and automatic opening to last page read.  I have the PW SO and the Amazon cover. I talked to Kindle CS last night, and found out for sure that I can pay $20 to remove SO, and then the cover will unlock the sleep screen. I'm just trying to figure out how big a deal it is if I get the SO screen first. My daughters and I share an account, so using the special offers is a bit difficult, as they are sent to my daughter's email. Only one of us can use the offers, so it's always a question of who wants which one. I'm also curious about what sleep screen pictures you have if you don't have the special offers and don't use the Amazon cover. (I have an Oberon cover for my Touch that I think will work fine with my PW.)  Thanks!


----------



## sparklemotion

Sunshine22 said:


> Everything Linda Lou said!
> Also, I m surprised how much I like the " min left in the chapter" feature... As someone that reads on my lunch break and in bed at night, it's been such a great tool. My second surprise was how much I love the amazon case, especially the magnet that automatically turns the pw on and off. I really didn't think that would be a big deal to me, but now I know I'd miss it if I use a different case.


Same here! Those were all surprises for me too.  I love the min left in chapter/book feature, so cool. And I really love my Amazon case. I saw the case for the Fire HD in Best Buy and wasn't particularly taken with it so I wasn't sure if I would like my PW case, but I LOVE it. It's just so perfect right down to the little silver tab.  I did get rid of of SO's so the case would have the auto on/off work as I wanted it to and now it's even more perfect.


----------



## Cindy416

sparklemotion said:


> Same here! Those were all surprises for me too.  I love the min left in chapter/book feature, so cool. And I really love my Amazon case. I saw the case for the Fire HD in Best Buy and wasn't particularly taken with it so I wasn't sure if I would like my PW case, but I LOVE it. It's just so perfect right down to the little silver tab.  I did get rid of of SO's so the case would have the auto on/off work as I wanted it to and now it's even more perfect.


That's what I was wondering about, Sparklemotion. Have you seen any of the sleep screen imagines now that you don't have the special offers? You'd only see those if your PW went to sleep with the cover open, which may not have happened. I, too, like my case, and am not sure I'll put my PW in my Oberon. I do have a DecalGirl skin arriving today, though, and the beautiful back will not show if I never take the PW out of its case.


----------



## Atunah

I have it permanently set to minutes left in chapter, instead of locations. I surprised myself at how much I like it that way. 

I am coming from having a progress bar down there and just the percentage on the K3. So I don't need percentage and locations there at the same time. But the left in chapter has really moved my reading along. Not sure why that is. Maybe because I have more of an idea where I am and whats to come. More so than just a percentage or a number does. 

I will be happier though once my ink blue cover gets here, not until the end of October. Its my first touch kindle and just grabbing it off the table to pick it up, I touch something on the screen. And also holding it in my hands makes me cramp up just a tad as I am trying not to move my thumb to far over. I have gone back a page and gone back way back by doing that.


----------



## mooshie78

I like the minutes left in chapter a lot too.

I'm very happy just reading it naked though, so I'm glad I opted for the Zip Sleeve.  I never cared much for the book style cases and just used them due to the need for a book light at times (and needing something to clip it to).


----------



## Cindy416

Atunah, I have the ink blue Amazon cover, and I love it. Hope you like yours, too!

I think the "minutes left to read" and the light are my favorite features. (My LED lights leave a bit of a shadowy area at the bottom, and I can see the light from each LED, but it's certainly nothing that I can't live with.)


----------



## Atunah

I didn't have any issues reading my K3 nekkid. But of course I had more area to grab onto. Just the keyboard area along helped a lot. Now the bezel is even thinner and I have what I call weak hands, wrists, etc. So as I am trying to grab or adjust,my thumb goes on the screen and funny things happen.  

I think the cover will give me that extra little something to hold on to. 

I still can't believe I am not missing the page turn buttons one bit. I was so sure I would. This touch screen is made for me. I can't properly operate the screen on my old iphone, or hubby's ipad. Even on the Fire I can have some issues. I have none on the PW. Maybe the touch fields or whatever they are called are larger and so I can actually hit them straight on? 

This kindle is my readers heart's dream. Sure some of it is new gadgetitis, but not all. Its just such a pleasure to use and it is still so much in the backround when I actually just read. And its so quick to check on something else quick and go right back to the book.


----------



## HappyGuy

Sure wish Amazon would add a couple more "guy" colors. Black - boring! Ink - on my Fire. How about a nice dark green or a gray? Oh,  perfect would be a nice dark forest green with a leather colored spine!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> I need some opinions on special offers/PW not awakening when Amazon cover is opened vs. no special offers and automatic opening to last page read. I have the PW SO and the Amazon cover. I talked to Kindle CS last night, and found out for sure that I can pay $20 to remove SO, and then the cover will unlock the sleep screen. I'm just trying to figure out how big a deal it is if I get the SO screen first. My daughters and I share an account, so using the special offers is a bit difficult, as they are sent to my daughter's email. Only one of us can use the offers, so it's always a question of who wants which one. I'm also curious about what sleep screen pictures you have if you don't have the special offers and don't use the Amazon cover. (I have an Oberon cover for my Touch that I think will work fine with my PW.) Thanks!


If you use the Amazon cover and don't have special offers, you almost never see the sleep pictures.. But the ones that are on there if you're curious are pencils, pens, typewriter keys, typeset, blocks, etc. I actually LOVE these pictures.

I am loving the fact that I can just open my cover and keep reading right where I was. No worrying about turning on a light, turning the Kindle on, finding my place... Just open and read. Love, love, love it.


----------



## mooshie78

Atunah said:


> I didn't have any issues reading my K3 nekkid. But of course I had more area to grab onto. Just the keyboard area along helped a lot. Now the bezel is even thinner and I have what I call weak hands, wrists, etc. So as I am trying to grab or adjust,my thumb goes on the screen and funny things happen.


Yeah I don't have those issues. I also don't read while holding the Kindle up in the air either. I'm usually reading laying down so it's resting on my chest. Sitting up it's in my hands resting on my lap. So that helps with not needing a case to help hold on to as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I forgot to mention, I also love the minutes left in chapter.  I didn't think I'd care one little bit for it, but it's a handy little feature.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I have it permanently set to minutes left in chapter, instead of locations. I surprised myself at how much I like it that way.
> 
> I am coming from having a progress bar down there and just the percentage on the K3. So I don't need percentage and locations there at the same time. But the left in chapter has really moved my reading along. Not sure why that is. Maybe because I have more of an idea where I am and whats to come. More so than just a percentage or a number does.
> 
> I will be happier though once my ink blue cover gets here, not until the end of October. Its my first touch kindle and just grabbing it off the table to pick it up, I touch something on the screen. And also holding it in my hands makes me cramp up just a tad as I am trying not to move my thumb to far over. I have gone back a page and gone back way back by doing that.


Me too, I'm surprised how much I love that feature! I used to stop reading on a page that ended with a period. Now, I can see if I have time to continue to the end of the chapter.... love it!

The cover does help in holding the PW... I like to fold over the front cover & slip it between my fingers. I really wish it would have one of those hand straps like the Marware covers, then it would be perfect.


----------



## Gary_Berg

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sync from the home menu ("Sync and check for items") should, in theory, sync any changes on the Kindle with your account. This could include last pages read, any bookmarks, notes or highlights and download any new items that have been purchased and designated for the Kindle.
> 
> Sync within a book ("Sync to Furthest Page Read") only syncs to furthest page read.
> 
> Shutdown (closing the cover) resulted in a sync to last page that my Kindle for PC app recognized. With previous Kindles, some people would always return to the home page of their Kindle to try to ensure that the device synched.
> 
> Betsy


And those worked, last night. I didn't realize the sync within a book didn't sync the high read to the cloud. Seems like it ought to do that too.
Gary


----------



## stupidhuman

The screen when set at low light levels looks blueish to me. I guess that is normal for LED lighting.
Maybe I'm just used to the bronze tinted non-lit type of Kindle display with my previous models (K2, K3, K-touch).

So for me, "PaperWhite" is closer to PaperWhiteWithBlueTint.

Is it me or is everyone seeing the slightly blueish tint to the LED lighting at lower settings?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I am comparing this lighting option with our previous options - clip-on lights, the K3 and KT lighted covers, and *the nook glowlight*. The PW is so much better than all these options.


I've been wondering about this....how the new PW lighted screen compares with the Nook Glowlight. It's that much better? Sweet!

I'm pleased with the PW light and agree that it beats no light or clipped on lights by far. (Even my SimpleLight, which I love. It will go with my K3 when it is donated).


----------



## mooshie78

I notice it being blueish at very low levels, but I'll never use the light at those low levels so moot for me.  15 is about as low as I go as I like the screen super white.

And yeah, it's definitely better than the Nook Glowlight. The Nook light isn't as even, has more shadows and the lights are more noticeable where as you can see the PW's unless looking down at the bottom at a pretty sharp angle, and the PW just has the shadows at the bottom (defective units aside).


----------



## stupidhuman

mooshie78 said:


> I notice it being blueish at very low levels, but I'll never use the light at those low levels so moot for me. 15 is about as low as I go as I like the screen super white.
> 
> And yeah, it's definitely better than the Nook Glowlight. The Nook light isn't as even, has more shadows and the lights are more noticeable where as you can see the PW's unless looking down at the bottom at a pretty sharp angle, and the PW just has the shadows at the bottom (defective units aside).


I just tried the 15 level setting and the blueish tint is less noticeable. But even at the highest setting my screen is never "super white". 
So maybe I have a problem with mine.

I wonder how having the screen at a high setting will impact eye strain?
Its not a backlit screen of course, but it does emit light - much more than compared to a Kindle3 or a piece of white paper simply reflecting light.

Overall, I like the new Kindle so far.
Just not as awed on first use as I have been with my previous models.


----------



## tiggeerrific

For those having trouble with ghosting ! do this it worked for me
home page- than go to menu -settings- you will see Reading Options at the bottom tap that and click page refresh ON

I was having  a lot of trouble and this took care of it I also kept playing with the font and lines,print 
And mine is a keeper love it!


----------



## mooshie78

stupidhuman said:


> I wonder how having the screen at a high setting will impact eye strain?
> Its not a backlit screen of course, but it does emit light - much more than compared to a Kindle3 or a piece of white paper simply reflecting light.


What matters is how bright the light is vs. ambient lighting. In a bright room or sunlight having it all the way up will be fine--and it will need to be high for the light to be noticeable and make the screen look whiter.

In a dark room, your pupils are more dilated and letting in more light, so having the brightness way up could lead to eye strain, and a lower level of light setting is needed to make the screen look just a light as it does in a bright room on say setting 20. So you just have to adjust and find what feels right for your eyes as everyone one is different.


----------



## skyblue

I love my Paperwhite: No external light required!


----------



## northofdivision

OK, got the PW delivered. Just like the rest of you I find myself running around the house in various lighting situations. The back texture is very nice and the touch, texture, and responsiveness is really pretty darn clean.In the mildly lit conditions, i followed someone's advice and just took it to the level where the LEDS can't be seen. Very nice.... If you're in the dark, however, do you see some shadows at the very bottom and the lightsource LEDS? (when on any level. I just want to make sure i don't have a broken/defective one. Guessing all of us have that. I see a small shadow at the bottom and the light sensors with the lights off in the bedroom and no sunlight. and on the bottom left, there is some extra light coming out of the corner. Doesn't bother me all that much. Normal right? None of you are experiencing a perfect white glow unable to see the LEDS in the very very dark are you? Regardless, so far so good. No dead pixels (the one thing thats a deal breaker for me). Lighter than i thought which was welcome.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

Thoroughly in love with the new paperwhite and the well-designed cover. No defective issues that I can tell. Never had a touch screen Kindle before but I really like this one. I set the default refresh rate to each page turn to avoid any ghosting. I really like the auto-awakening when the cover is opened. The need to swipe is a non-issue for me. I didn't have any system issues when it was charging. The processor on this is quite fast. When moving my mobi books over from Calibre they transferred quickly and seamlessly. Happy camper. Using a fuschia cover at the moment. My only tough decision will be to keep the fuschia or the purple that arrives tomorrow.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I got the Fuschia and Purple yesterday and sent the purple back today. I love the fuschia its like a rasberry


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Besides the lit up tiny speck in the lower left, right above the locations, which I am not sure what to do about, the PW is about perfect.
> 
> Screen is very very even for me. Just looks like whiter backround rather than light. I can't even tell its a light. I stay at levels up to 17. In between 13-17 is best for me. Its pretty amazing.
> My light sensitive eyes have no issues.
> 
> The touch is very responsive, I notice no lag.
> 
> There is one thing though I noticed that bugs me. For every book I read I have always done the goto and go to the cover. I want to start a book at the cover. There is no cover in the goto option.  . Beginning is as far to the front it will let me go to, then I have to page back. Not liking that at all. I tried several books and the books have covers, but no option to pick it.
> 
> I love the new fonts, mostly palatino and the baskerville. Those are my favorites. They look more like books to me.
> 
> I am just amazed at the screen and how it does not bother my eyes and how even it looks.


Don't have my PW yet but I know what you mean about the cover. I also like to experience the cover and then make my way to the book. I always have to 'Go To' beginning and page backwards. A little annoying, but not enough to kill my passion for Kindles!


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> In my two second test in our dark, windowless bathroom, that was my experience, too. Sitting here at the kitchen table with natural light and an overhead light, with the light adjusted to 15, the screen looks perfect.
> 
> In the bathroom, at 15, I'd see some shadows. In fact, I started noticing them at about 10. They weren't bad but I could see them, unlike now in the kitchen.
> 
> I don't understand the advice to "use a low setting for dark rooms." Huh? In the dark bathroom I could barely seen the screen when I cranked it down to 3. I think you'd want a higher setting in the dark. Does this seem backwards to anyone else?
> 
> L


I'm quite sure that it's because our pupils dilate in a dark room. So if the pupils are open bigger, they're taking in the maximum light available. Therefore, it takes less light to improve visibility. Having the light turned up really bright would actually be uncomfortable. Hope I explained that correctly. As for needing light in a bright room, as someone asked, my eyes need a lot of light to read. Even in a normally lit room, I often need a booklight or, on my Touch, the lighted cover.


----------



## lori_piper

I didn't see this posted anywhere--if you go into Parental Controls and turn off 'store access' you also lose the recommendations on the home screen while in cover view.

Of course, you also lose the ability to order books from your Kindle, but for some it might be worth it.


----------



## DD

I can't remember who it was who posted this, but someone said their PW was acting 'wonky' when they first turned it on, even though it came with a 1/2 charge on the battery.  I remember, as some of you might, when the K3 (keyboard) came out, there were some refresh problems and other problems.  I had one of those.  Amazon CS said to charge it overnight the first time.  The next morning with a full charge, the problems disappeared.  Even 1/2 charge on a new Kindle that has never been fully charged can make it act funny.  If you think yours is not behaving properly, charge it overnight or at least for several hours before deciding to send it back.  Of course, I know that takes monumental patience when all we want to do is play with our new toys.  But, it is best.


----------



## Atunah

DD said:


> Don't have my PW yet but I know what you mean about the cover. I also like to experience the cover and then make my way to the book. I always have to 'Go To' beginning and page backwards. A little annoying, but not enough to kill my passion for Kindles!


Just so you know, I missed the scroll function in the goto. Duh me. The cover is there to pick. So I can go straight to it and start every book like that. You'll like it. No paging backwards.


----------



## mooshie78

DD said:


> I'm quite sure that it's because our pupils dilate in a dark room. So if the pupils are open bigger, they're taking in the maximum light available. Therefore, it takes less light to improve visibility. Having the light turned up really bright would actually be uncomfortable. Hope I explained that correctly. As for needing light in a bright room, as someone asked, my eyes need a lot of light to read. Even in a normally lit room, I often need a booklight or, on my Touch, the lighted cover.


Yep. That's how it works in the dark.

In a bright room you don't need the light to be able to read (no different than reading an old Kindle under the sun or by a lamp etc.). But to get the screen looking white you need the light a lot higher than you do in a dark room as your pupils are smaller and letting in less light due to the bright ambient lighting in the room.


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Just so you know, I missed the scroll function in the goto. Duh me. The cover is there to pick. So I can go straight to it and start every book like that. You'll like it. No paging backwards.


Oh, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## DD

For those of you who are not liking the 'suggested books' on the homepage in cover view, this was posted in another thread. Pardon me if someone already pointed this out. I couldn't see it anywhere.



Heifzilla said:


> What I am not impressed about is Amazon's list of "Popular/Suggested" books at the bottom of the home screen. I paid extra for the NSO Kindle, I don't want ANY ads. List view does get rid of them but...not the point.





techiegirl said:


> Somebody suggested (I forget where) that if you go to parental settings and turn off the store, the "popular/suggested" books at the bottom will disappear.





Heifzilla said:


> Thank you! That did it.


----------



## balaspa

Interesting.  I still love my K3.


----------



## Heifzilla

Aubrey has arrived and she's awesome! The lighting is very even, the font and contrast looks spectacular.  I'm very impressed.  I do noticed the shadows at the bottom with certain lighting but that's to be expected with a screen only lit with 4 LEDs.  Considering it is only 4 LEDs that manage to do so well, it's impressive to me.    Very happy, and can't wait to do some night reading 

Also, I know some people like having more bezel to hold than the PW has, but that's easily fixed if you read in landscape mode.  I hold with my left hand and having it in landscape mode gives me a lot more space to place my thumb, and it's just as easy to turn pages.  That's another thing, I have always used a KK, and love my page buttons.  But I do not find it hard to deal with not having them on this Kindle.  Very responsive, too.


----------



## coldwarunicorn

I just began a new book on my PW today, the time to finish feature seems pretty accurate... though it definitely gets screwed up if you've read part of a book elsewhere and have to skip (not synch) to the middle.


----------



## kkingdon

My PW just arrived! I opened up the package on the back porch. In shaded outdoor light, the display was gorgeous -- much better than my Cybook Gen3. When I took the PW into my office, I could definitely see the shadows at the bottom of the screen. Adjusting the light level helps. I'll have to play around with that to figure out the best lighting level. I played around with it for about 15 minutes and was not distracted by the LED shadows. I've been reading a bit with my Cybook Gen3 in preparation for the PW's arrival. I can already say that the reading experience on the PW is leaps and bounds better than the Gen3. My initial impression:


----------



## Cloysterpete

lori_piper said:


> I didn't see this posted anywhere--if you go into Parental Controls and turn off 'store access' you also lose the recommendations on the home screen while in cover view.
> 
> Of course, you also lose the ability to order books from your Kindle, but for some it might be worth it.


Good to know as I won't be able to use the store on mine anyway. Does it leave that area blank or do your own book covers fill it?.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

coldwarunicorn said:


> I just began a new book on my PW today, the time to finish feature seems pretty accurate... though it definitely gets screwed up if you've read part of a book elsewhere and have to skip (not synch) to the middle.


It's also not accurate if you are reading and then get distracted and don't shut the cover or otherwise sleep it. . . .it might think you're staring at the same page for 10 minutes before it falls asleep on its own.


----------



## Dragle

My first impressions are: 

I like the touch screen.  I was worried I wouldn't like not having physical page turn buttons, but it's fine.  On the K3 I sometimes accidentally hit a page turn without meaning to, but with the PW I can hold onto the bezel any which way without having to worry about that.  

I like the screen texture and of course the higher resolution, contrast, and white background.  Nice!

I'm not crazy about not having a physical Home or Menu button-- having to do that extra tap first to get access to the bar.

The uneven light at the bottom thing is not a problem for me since I can only see it if I turn the light up while in a dim or dark room, and in that lighting situation I'm not going to have it turned up that high.  So I don't see it.

-- And thanks for the tip about not seeing the suggested books with the store turned off.  I want it turned off most of the time anyway (if I lose the thing, I don't want anyone to buy a bunch of stuff on my account).  I usually buy books from the computer and I can still turn the store on if/when needed, like when borrowing from KOLL.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's also not accurate if you are reading and then get distracted and don't shut the cover or otherwise sleep it. . . .it might think you're staring at the same page for 10 minutes before it falls asleep on its own.


yeah, that happened to me. but it reset itself pretty quickly when i started reading again.


----------



## bordercollielady

Haven't done a lot.. but my text goes all the way to the top of the page.. into the area where touching it brings up the menus/etc...  How does it know the difference between touching the top area versus selecting a word of text?  If that makes sense.. 

its going to take me some time to find things.. but so far so good.  My screen is beautiful - fonts are crisp, so much better than in the past, the shadows at the bottom don't bother me.   Sometimes I find myself having to touch something twice, but it maybe due to the fact that it isn't fully charged yet - or else I'm not touching hard enough.    Still need to get my collections imported.  The black shell really does feel good in the hands..   More later after its fully charged.


----------



## telracs

bordercollielady said:


> Haven't done a lot.. but my text goes all the way to the top of the page.. into the area where touching it brings up the menus/etc... How does it know the difference between touching the top area versus selecting a word of text? If that makes sense..
> 
> its going to take me some time to find things.. but so far so good. My screen is beautiful - fonts are crisp, so much better than in the past, the shadows at the bottom don't bother me. Sometimes I find myself having to touch something twice, but it maybe due to the fact that it isn't fully charged yet - or else I'm not touching hard enough. Still need to get my collections imported. The black shell really does feel good in the hands.. More later after its fully charged.


to select a word, you have to "hold" on it for a second. to get the top menu, you tap in the top.

it takes a little bit to get used to it, but once you do, you'll be fine.


----------



## bordercollielady

telracs said:


> to select a word, you have to "hold" on it for a second. to get the top menu, you tap in the top.
> 
> it takes a little bit to get used to it, but once you do, you'll be fine.


Thanks.. I'm determined to get comfortable with "touch".. but may take me time.. teaching an old dog new tricks.. hah! Working on importing my collections now.. I think I need to read that thread.. cuz it didn't work!


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's also not accurate if you are reading and then get distracted and don't shut the cover or otherwise sleep it. . . .it might think you're staring at the same page for 10 minutes before it falls asleep on its own.


Although if I were writing the algorithm, I'd look for outliers from the norm and ignore them (or weight them a lot less, anyway).


----------



## Heifzilla

Cloysterpete said:


> Good to know as I won't be able to use the store on mine anyway. Does it leave that area blank or do your own book covers fill it?.


It fills it in with your book covers.


----------



## eidahl

Just received mine and.. uh, is it just me or is it so much darker than the Kindle Keyboard (3rd gen) without the light on? It's like a dark gray vs silver on the 3rd gen.


----------



## telracs

eidahl said:


> Just received mine and.. uh, is it just me or is it so much darker than the Kindle Keyboard (3rd gen) without the light on? It's like a dark gray vs silver on the 3rd gen.


nope, it's not just you...


----------



## mooshie78

bordercollielady said:


> Thanks.. I'm determined to get comfortable with "touch".. but may take me time.. teaching an old dog new tricks.. hah! Working on importing my collections now.. I think I need to read that thread.. cuz it didn't work!


Make sure you download all your books first. Then on the cloud screen go to the menu and select import collections.


----------



## bordercollielady

mooshie78 said:


> Make sure you download all your books first. Then on the cloud screen go to the menu and select import collections.


I spent some time catching up with the threads on collections.. and figured out what I was doing wrong. Didn't have All Items chosen. I sure wish there was a way to download more than one book at a time tho.. This is going to take time.. I think they are downloading faster tho on the PW than they use to.. Maybe my WIFI is just faster.


----------



## bordercollielady

eidahl said:


> Just received mine and.. uh, is it just me or is it so much darker than the Kindle Keyboard (3rd gen) without the light on? It's like a dark gray vs silver on the 3rd gen.


I think the same thing.. I read a review where someone left it on 13/14 most of the time and for me - that is not bright enough without reading under a lamp. Maybe it needs to be fully charged, but I think the light needs to be on all the time.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah the light definitley needs to be on IMO. Heck Bezos even mentioned during the presser that he thought people would always leave the light on.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Couple of updates from me:

I've been reading with the light turned down as far as it will go since it arrived.

I'm getting used to being able to see the light when I am reading before bed. I still wish I could turn it off, but it doesn't bother me as much as it did the first night.

I read on the train for the first time today, and even with the light turned all the way down, the screen background is much whiter than my K3.

The higher resolution, and the smoother fonts are very nice, and I'm enjoying the touch page turns. I thought that I would miss the buttons, but I haven't so far.

I love the time left in chapter function - what a terrific new feature


----------



## lynninva

mooshie78 said:


> I've always gifted my Kindles when upgrading.
> 
> K1 went to my girlfriend at the time (who is still one of my best friends), K2 to my parents, K3 to my current girlfriend.
> 
> I don't need a back up as I don't mind reading on my iPad/iPhone for a few days if it breaks and I have to wait for a replacement.


I love the PW - the light and touch screen responsiveness are the high points for me. DD is thrilled to be getting my KTouch to replace my old K2 that I gave her when I bought the Kindle keyboard

I had a really hectic day at work today. Picked up the KTouch to de-register and reset it. I got really confused because the screensaver picture was a full screen graphic stating Kindle Paperwhite. It took me a couple of minutes to realize it was an ad to buy the PW. I kept telling myself "this isn't my new PW - why does it say that?"


----------



## jaspertyler

hahaha


----------



## bordercollielady

I have a question about touch.   I am used to using the side of my thumb to turn pages using the K3 button..    But I'm finding that a tap on the PW using the side of my thumb is not always registering.   What do you use to tap the screen?  If I use my pointer finger, I cannot hold the PW with the same hand.


----------



## sparklemotion

I use my thumb generally. It responds right away for me. Maybe you just need to press a little harder?


----------



## luvmy4brats

bordercollielady said:


> I have a question about touch. I am used to using the side of my thumb to turn pages using the K3 button.. But I'm finding that a tap on the PW using the side of my thumb is not always registering. What do you use to tap the screen? If I use my pointer finger, I cannot hold the PW with the same hand.


I use the side of my thumb. I usually rest it right there on the edge and just tap.. If I'm using my left hand, I hold it so my thumb is along the bottom and just move up a bit to tap.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ok - I think I need to get my thumb in shape!  Need to get more force in that thumb tap!  Will work on that..


----------



## eidahl

Contacted online chat support about the contrast issue .. conclusion: I suspect "Paul" is located in India, but I think I managed to convince him that it wasn't in fact a software issue ( v_v ) and to send my ticket off to the engineers. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Sunshine22

Oh, I finally have my first gripe!  

Is the only way to turn wireless off by going into settings and turning on airplane mode?  Thats not good, I mostly keep wireless off, and it was so much easier to do on the Touch.


----------



## Gary_Berg

I've been playing with the WiFi on my PW.

When I "sleep" the device by pressing the power button, so the light goes off and the SO screen kicks in, does the WiFi turn off or keep drawing power? I know I can put it in Airplane mode, but that's a lot of taps.

Is there any way to get the PW to tell me technical details like IP address and such?


----------



## Sunshine22

lori_piper said:


> I didn't see this posted anywhere--if you go into Parental Controls and turn off 'store access' you also lose the recommendations on the home screen while in cover view.
> 
> Of course, you also lose the ability to order books from your Kindle, but for some it might be worth it.


this is great info, thank you!


----------



## Sunshine22

Gary, not sure if wifi draws power in sleep mode, but i do know it uses up more power when you're no longer in range and its searching for a signal.  

Which is why with my Touch i kept the wifi off most of the time... only turning it on for downloads.


----------



## DD

Sunshine22 said:


> Oh, I finally have my first gripe!
> 
> Is the only way to turn wireless off by going into settings and turning on airplane mode? Thats not good, I mostly keep wireless off, and it was so much easier to do on the Touch.


That's one feature I don't like also.


----------



## Cindy416

DD, my Pw has the same "marquee effect," but I really don't notice it when I read. At first, I was trying to decide if it wold be a problem, but I don't think it will.


----------



## Cloysterpete

Heifzilla said:


> It fills it in with your book covers.


That's awesome, praise the powers that be that there's a workaround for this, I was gutted that after years of simple lists Amazon finally moved with the times and put a cover view in, then hobbled it with ads lol. I buy on iPad for k3 or side load books, Ive never bought anything through the Kindle itself - not that I could anyway as the store link won't work in the UK for pw. Really how often do you need to use the store on the kindle itself?, having to turn off and on parental controls is much better than looking at ads all the time IMO.

I'm also glad I got the non SO version, having to press a button then swipe would drive me mad coming from kindle3 (small things always do), I'm not getting the case as I bought one (super expensive I might add) for k3 and I only used it once.

As for the uneven light at the bottom I don't think I'll even see that on mine, I would never consider reading in the dark, it's not something I enjoy doing - sitting there without ambient light, even in bed I have my lamp on if I'm awake. For me the light is for whitening the background and improving readability on those grey overcast days, hopefully the screen will look uniform. Black body is also nice, that charcoally grey color of the k3 isn't very appealing.

I'm not a fan of Amazon mucking around with the wifi toggle, they often seem to do silly things like this which only make it more user-unfriendly. I'll have to put up with the airplane symbol on my homescreen all the time I guess as I don't ever use the wifi.

I'm more concerned with a review in YouTube where the guy said the build quality on the PW isn't up to previous standards, namely the back on the unit, if you press it you're right place you can feel it bow in where's there's empty space. Anyone else found anything like that or has the reviewer got a duff one?.


----------



## DD

My PW has been here since 5:30 PM EST. I've been playing, importing Collections, etc. since then. I've posted some unboxing pictures here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125570.msg1902369.html#msg1902369

I love the size and sleekness. I love having the light built in.

I really want to love this PW. However, I have some concerns. Is this what I'm calling a 'marquee' effect along the bottom of the screen normal? Are there any of you who don't see this at all?

































The Wireless is not easily turned off. One has to go into Settings and choose airplane mode.

The Collections do not sort the way earlier Kindles did. I sort my Home page by title. I like my Collections to be listed first in alphabetical order, then all the books follow on subsequent pages. I used to name my Collections with a special character in front, like ^. This made sure they listed first. This Kindle ignores the special characters. I found a solution by preceding the name of the Collection with an 01, 02, 03, etc.

I did a comparison of the screen and font weight with the KTouch. Although the KTouch has a grayer screen, I think the fonts are actually darker.


----------



## Cloysterpete

There's four light down there so in a pitch black room like that sure your gonna see them, 90% of all the different PW I've seen in photos and videos have the exact same shadows down there, yes there will be some that don't exhibit the effect to such a degree but if you return it your likely to get me back that's just the same.

I wouldn't let it bother you as I would consider it normal, focus on the fact that your PW looks a million times better than your kindle touch does with it's light on.


----------



## Steph H

DD said:


> The Wireless is not easily turned off. One has to go into Settings and choose airplane mode.


They changed this on the K4 over the summer. I hate it, but at least I'm used to it. 



> The Collections do not sort the way earlier Kindles did. I sort my Home page by title. I like my Collections to be listed first in alphabetical order, then all the books follow on subsequent pages. I used to name my Collections with a special character in front, like ^. This made sure they listed first. This Kindle ignores the special characters. I found a solution by preceding the name of the Collection with an 01, 02, 03, etc.


This I noticed right off too, and it's annoying, as I carefully named my 36 collections (yeah, I'm anal ) in several hierarchies back since they first added Collections. So it ticks me off that the characters don't work anymore. I hadn't yet gotten as far as thinking to simply re-do it with numbers, but sounds like that's probably going to have to work. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## DD

Cloysterpete said:


> There's four light down there so in a pitch black room like that sure your gonna see them, 90% of all the different PW I've seen in photos and videos have the exact same shadows down there, yes there will be some that don't exhibit the effect to such a degree but if you return it your likely to get me back that's just the same.
> 
> I wouldn't let it bother you as I would consider it normal, focus on the fact that your PW looks a million times better than your kindle touch does with it's light on.


Actually, the pictures were taken in a normally lit room at around 7 PM. The time wasn't set properly yet in a couple of the pictures and it shows 3 hrs later.

I'm noticing that when I'm in a book and reading, the marquee effect is not as noticeable.


----------



## DD

Steph H said:


> They changed this on the K4 over the summer. I hate it, but at least I'm used to it.
> 
> This I noticed right off too, and it's annoying, as I carefully named my 36 collections (yeah, I'm anal ) in several hierarchies back since they first added Collections. So it ticks me off that the characters don't work anymore. I hadn't yet gotten as far as thinking to simply re-do it with numbers, but sounds like that's probably going to have to work. Thanks for mentioning it!


I'll post a picture of my first page of collections. I named the top 4 with 01 - 04 in front of them. The rest only need a 0 in front and they fall into alphabetical order. Before that, I had books with numbers in their titles listed before my collections. I'll get that picture ready so you can see what I mean.


----------



## DD

Steph H said:


> They changed this on the K4 over the summer. I hate it, but at least I'm used to it.
> 
> This I noticed right off too, and it's annoying, as I carefully named my 36 collections (yeah, I'm anal ) in several hierarchies back since they first added Collections. So it ticks me off that the characters don't work anymore. I hadn't yet gotten as far as thinking to simply re-do it with numbers, but sounds like that's probably going to have to work. Thanks for mentioning it!


Here's the way I organized my collections under the new system. I can no longer use special characters to order them.


----------



## Steph H

DD said:


> Here's the way I organized my collections under the new system. I can no longer use special characters to order them.


Thanks for the screenshot!  Gives me a couple of ideas of how I can keep my 3 or 4 'sets' of collections separate as I now have them.


----------



## stevene9

DD said:


> Here's the way I organized my collections under the new system. I can no longer use special characters to order them.


Does this method this (adding 01, 02, etc) only work on the KT and PW? I tried it on my kk, and it didn't sort correctlt under collections.

Steve


----------



## DD

stevene9 said:


> Does this method this (adding 01, 02, etc) only work on the KT and PW? I tried it on my kk, and it didn't sort correctlt under collections.
> 
> Steve


I'm still able to use the special caharacters instead of the numbers on my KK and KT (yes, I have 3 kindles currently!). Make sure you have your home page sorted by Title. It won't work otherwise.


----------



## DD

DD said:


> Here's the way I organized my collections under the new system. I can no longer use special characters to order them.


Note: I could continue past 04 with the collections beyond the author's alphabetical listings (i.e. 05Book Club) but it's not necessary and this way, if I add another collection in the future, I won't have to reorder all the numbers.


----------



## DD

megan1 said:


> Here's a customer's picture of what's happening with my Kindle. Can anyone tell me if this is normal? (See message back on Page 10, re: Blue-ish tint on Kindle)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/permalink/mo1GAPC2I4LCEKG/B007OZNZQ0/ref=cm_ciu_images_pl_link


My lights look like that but I don't notice a blue-ish tint, just light and dark.


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> My PW has been here since 5:30 PM EST. I've been playing, importing Collections, etc. since then. I've posted some unboxing pictures here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125570.msg1902369.html#msg1902369
> 
> I love the size and sleekness. I love having the light built in.
> 
> I really want to love this PW. However, I have some concerns. Is this what I'm calling a 'marquee' effect along the bottom of the screen normal? Are there any of you who don't see this at all?
> 
> The Wireless is not easily turned off. One has to go into Settings and choose airplane mode.
> 
> The Collections do not sort the way earlier Kindles did. I sort my Home page by title. I like my Collections to be listed first in alphabetical order, then all the books follow on subsequent pages. I used to name my Collections with a special character in front, like ^. This made sure they listed first. This Kindle ignores the special characters. I found a solution by preceding the name of the Collection with an 01, 02, 03, etc.
> 
> I did a comparison of the screen and font weight with the KTouch. Although the KTouch has a grayer screen, I think the fonts are actually darker.


So glad it finally arrived DD! I had a similar reaction. I can see those four shadows at the bottom but I got used to it. I never had a touch so I cannot compare the fonts but compared to the K3 - the PW fonts are so much crisper! Maybe its due to the whiter screen.

Also wish it was easier to turn wireless off and on.. available anywhere.. going into settings is a bummer.

I am still struggling with "touch".. just not used to it. I have hit the screen accidentally - or when I try to bring up the menu - it moves a page. And the way I hold the PW - I use the side of my thumb to turn pages. Sometimes - it isn't registering. I'm hoping it is just a matter of time.. But I haven't sold my K3 yet. I just may not be a candidate for "touch"..

My collections are fine now.. took awhile to figure out how to only show the collections rather than both the collections and the books.

I'm going to give it another week.. I need to get to the point where I'm paying more attention to the book than the PW.


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> So glad it finally arrived DD! I had a similar reaction. I can see those four shadows at the bottom but I got used to it. I never had a touch so I cannot compare the fonts but compared to the K3 - the PW fonts are so much crisper! Maybe its due to the whiter screen.
> 
> Also wish it was easier to turn wireless off and on.. available anywhere.. going into settings is a bummer.
> 
> I am still struggling with "touch".. just not used to it. I have hit the screen accidentally - or when I try to bring up the menu - it moves a page. And the way I hold the PW - I use the side of my thumb to turn pages. Sometimes - it isn't registering. I'm hoping it is just a matter of time.. But I haven't sold my K3 yet. I just may not be a candidate for "touch"..
> 
> My collections are fine now.. took awhile to figure out how to only show the collections rather than both the collections and the books.
> 
> I'm going to give it another week.. I need to get to the point where I'm paying more attention to the book than the PW.


Yes, best to give it some time as with any new device. It takes time to get used to it. I'm going to give it some time too. I'm just not totally convinced I'm going to keep it. I really love my Touch in the lighted cover. I love the _*idea*_ of the built in light on the PW. I can get used to the marquee light effect but, to be honest, I'm not very impressed with the fonts. They look 'thinner' and more 'wispy' to me than either my Touch or my K3k, if that makes any sense. I'm going to compare all three of them today in bright sunlight. The darkness of the font is really important to me. I have some vision issues and have a hard time reading print without a lot of contrast. I was hoping the PW was going to be leaps and bounds better but it just doesn't seem so to me. Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm using Helvetica which I think is a bit darker.  I understand the contrast issue - I'm 63 with Glaucoma - so the eyestrain issue is going to be paramount.  I'm under doctor's orders to not put anymore strain on my eyes..  I will see.  I do love the white screen - and I'm hoping the rest will eventually get easier.


----------



## Cindy416

bordercollielady said:


> My collections are fine now.. took awhile to figure out how to only show the collections rather than both the collections and the books.
> .


What did you do to only display the collections? Mine shows collections and all of my books.


----------



## Moosh

If it's like the KK then you need to change the sort to Sort By Collections to stop it from showing all the books as well.


----------



## MsSteph

Can someone tell me whether you have the option to see actual page numbers with the PW, rather than location, etc?  I have a PW coming, but in my earlier version of a Kindle, I really missed this.

And are some people never happy?  Sheesh


----------



## Sandpiper

DD said:


> Here's the way I organized my collections under the new system. I can no longer use special characters to order them.


Wouldn't you get the same result if you titled your collections:

Authors A-F
Authors G-L
etc.
Book Club
Books - Free
Books - Library
Non-fiction


----------



## cagnes

bordercollielady said:


> Also wish it was easier to turn wireless off and on.. available anywhere.. going into settings is a bummer.


I actually like the airplane mode! There are times, like when I'm reading an expired book that I don't want my wi-fi on. I think the wi-fi was too easy to accidently turn on with the KT. Several times while scrolling the home page, I inadvertently turned it on by letting my finger linger a little too long at the bottom of page. I love that with the PW the wi-fi doesn't automatically turn on when I tap an ad.


----------



## bordercollielady

Cindy416 said:


> What did you do to only display the collections? Mine shows collections and all of my books.


On the home page.. I first chose "ALL ITEMS" under My Items.. Then under the menu on the far right - I chose "COLLECTIONS"... the specific books went away.


----------



## Cindy416

bordercollielady said:


> On the home page.. I first chose "ALL ITEMS" under My Items.. Then under the menu on the far right - I chose "COLLECTIONS"... the specific books went away.


I double-checked mine, and only the collections are showing. I've been using collections when they first came out, so you'd think I'd know what to do. One of those days, I guess.


----------



## LuvHorses

Cloysterpete said:


> There's four light down there so in a pitch black room like that sure your gonna see them, 90% of all the different PW I've seen in photos and videos have the exact same shadows down there, yes there will be some that don't exhibit the effect to such a degree but if you return it your likely to get me back that's just the same.
> 
> I wouldn't let it bother you as I would consider it normal, focus on the fact that your PW looks a million times better than your kindle touch does with it's light on.


Exactly! I can't believe all the complaining from people about the lighting. It's tons above using a clip light. I am used to a NookGlo and it was tons better then clip light let alone the new kindle PW which is even better.


----------



## akw4572

MrsJimCarrey said:


> Can someone tell me whether you have the option to see actual page numbers with the PW, rather than location, etc? I have a PW coming, but in my earlier version of a Kindle, I really missed this.
> 
> And are some people never happy? Sheesh


Some books are supposed to have them, and some are not. I'm reading Follett's new book and it does not have this option. Heck, I can't change the font on it either. Danged publishers.......


----------



## akw4572

LuvHorses said:


> Exactly! I can't believe all the complaining from people about the lighting. It's tons above using a clip light. I am used to a NookGlo and it was tons better then clip light let alone the new kindle PW which is even better.


I complained about it, and yes, it's much better than a clip on. I was just disappointed, from the previews, and the marketing on Amazon's site, it wasn't something I expected.


----------



## Leslie

MrsJimCarrey said:


> Can someone tell me whether you have the option to see actual page numbers with the PW, rather than location, etc? I have a PW coming, but in my earlier version of a Kindle, I really missed this.


In the book I am currently reading there is the option to have it show:

Location in book
Time left in chapter
Time left in book

No option for page numbers that I can see.

Which option you select is what shows all the time. But if you tap the top of the screen to bring up the "task bar" (or whatever it's called) it will show at the bottom of the screen:

Time left in chapter, time left in book, Loc X of XX, Page X of XX, and percentage read.

L


----------



## mooshie78

Leslie said:


> In the book I am currently reading there is the option to have it show:
> 
> Location in book
> Time left in chapter
> Time left in book
> 
> No option for page numbers that I can see.
> 
> Which option you select is what shows all the time. But if you tap the top of the screen to bring up the "task bar" (or whatever it's called) it will show at the bottom of the screen:
> 
> Time left in chapter, time left in book, Loc X of XX, Page X of XX, and percentage read.
> 
> L


You can't display the page numbers all the time on the bottom, but if you hit the menu it will show them then (if the book supports page numbers) as well as showing total number of locations in the book etc.


----------



## WilliamG

Cloysterpete said:


> There's four light down there so in a pitch black room like that sure your gonna see them, 90% of all the different PW I've seen in photos and videos have the exact same shadows down there, yes there will be some that don't exhibit the effect to such a degree but if you return it your likely to get me back that's just the same.
> 
> I wouldn't let it bother you as I would consider it normal, focus on the fact that your PW looks a million times better than your kindle touch does with it's light on.


Some of us would massively disagree with this assessment. I have two Kindle Paperwhite devices and two Kindle Touch devices in front of me. And I'd pick the Touch every time. The fonts are darker, appear more page-like, and by keeping the two Kindle Touch and returning the Paperwhites (both of them have terrible light banding and strange color patches of green/red) I'm not buying into Amazon's ridiculously false advertising.










That picture from earlier in the thread is a good example of the light problems in addition to the green/redder patches of the display. How do you read on that, I ask you?!

In addition, if you compare the Touch and the Paperwhite, the Paperwhite's text appears to not be on the surface of the screen. This makes it look decidedly UN-page-like. The Touch, however, looks like printed text. In addition, the constant distraction of the Paperwhite's flawed light system = returning both mine and my wife's.

So while the Paperwhite does have a real touchscreen (unlike the Touch), the overall reading experience for me is far better on the Touch than the Paperwhite because text appears more real, I don't have to deal with spotlights on my display (even with the Amazon lighted leather cover which is far from a uniform light), and my page is just one color (without all the crazy hues of green and red).

If it sound like I'm angry/rant-y, it's only because I am. Amazon falsely advertised the Paperwhite to be the second coming of reading, and it's by far the worst Kindle I've ever owned, and I've owned every single one. Sucks for me/wifey because I was feverishly refreshing Amazon.com after the keynote to get the preorders in as fast as possible, and the disappointment in the device is much greater than I could ever have imagined.


----------



## stevene9

DD said:


> I'm still able to use the special caharacters instead of the numbers on my KK and KT (yes, I have 3 kindles currently!). Make sure you have your home page sorted by Title. It won't work otherwise.


On my kk, when I sort the home page by title, it takes all the books out of the collections and lists them separately. If I sort by collections it puts the books back into the collection, but the "01 New Reading, 02 In Process, etc, does not sort properly, ie. it does not sort alphabetically, but by most recent. Is this different in the kt and PW?

Steve


----------



## DD

stevene9 said:


> On my kk, when I sort the home page by title, it takes all the books out of the collections and lists them separately. If I sort by collections it puts the books back into the collection, but the "01 New Reading, 02 In Process, etc, does not sort properly, ie. it does not sort alphabetically, but by most recent. Is this different in the kt and PW?
> 
> Steve


Mm-m. I'll have to get my k3k out and take another look. Maybe the last software update changed things. Usually, when a list is sorted alphabetically by title, the numbers will come first. That's how I keep my collections in the top of the list. I don't know why your homepage would sort by most recent if you have it set to sort alphabetically?

The books that you put in your collections still remain listed separately on your home pages, no matter how you sort them. That's why they call it Collections and not a file system. With a file system, you would put an item in the file and that's the only place it will be. A file system is like an iPhone or iPad where you can create a file and put apps in it to organize your home page.


----------



## DD

WilliamG said:


> Some of us would massively disagree with this assessment. I have two Kindle Paperwhite devices and two Kindle Touch devices in front of me. And I'd pick the Touch every time. The fonts are darker, appear more page-like, and by keeping the two Kindle Touch and returning the Paperwhites (both of them have terrible light banding and strange color patches of green/red) I'm not buying into Amazon's ridiculously false advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture from earlier in the thread is a good example of the light problems in addition to the green/redder patches of the display. How do you read on that, I ask you?!
> 
> In addition, if you compare the Touch and the Paperwhite, the Paperwhite's text appears to not be on the surface of the screen. This makes it look decidedly UN-page-like. The Touch, however, looks like printed text. In addition, the constant distraction of the Paperwhite's flawed light system = returning both mine and my wife's.
> 
> So while the Paperwhite does have a real touchscreen (unlike the Touch), the overall reading experience for me is far better on the Touch than the Paperwhite because text appears more real, I don't have to deal with spotlights on my display (even with the Amazon lighted leather cover which is far from a uniform light), and my page is just one color (without all the crazy hues of green and red).
> 
> If it sound like I'm angry/rant-y, it's only because I am. Amazon falsely advertised the Paperwhite to be the second coming of reading, and it's by far the worst Kindle I've ever owned, and I've owned every single one. Sucks for me/wifey because I was feverishly refreshing Amazon.com after the keynote to get the preorders in as fast as possible, and the disappointment in the device is much greater than I could ever have imagined.


That's the picture I posted. I do have the 'marquee' lighting effect, but I see no red or blue coloring in the picture or in person on my PW screen.


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> I'm using Helvetica which I think is a bit darker. I understand the contrast issue - I'm 63 with Glaucoma - so the eyestrain issue is going to be paramount. I'm under doctor's orders to not put anymore strain on my eyes.. I will see. I do love the white screen - and I'm hoping the rest will eventually get easier.


Well, we hava lot in common. I use the Helvetica also because it's darker. I'm also 63! Don't have glaucoma but the beginnings of cataracts.

I took the PW to my pedicure appointment and I'm starting to like it more. This morning, I laid the PW and the Touch side by side with the PW light turned down to 8 in a bright room with natural lighting. I asked my husband which he liked best. He had no idea which was the new PW. He picked the PW right away. I also love the light background but the fonts just don't seem as heavy to me. It's not unreadable though. Well, I have some time to decide.


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> Well, we hava lot in common. I use the Helvetica also because it's darker. I'm also 63! Don't have glaucoma but the beginnings of cataracts.
> 
> I took the PW to my pedicure appointment and I'm starting to like it more. This morning, I laid the PW and the Touch side by side with the PW light turned down to 8 in a bright room with natural lighting. I asked my husband which he liked best. He had no idea which was the new PW. He picked the PW right away. I also love the light background but the fonts just don't seem as heavy to me. It's not unreadable though. Well, I have some time to decide.


Interesting.. Everything is relative and its hard to see the difference without having them next to each other. Interesting that we are the same age. Last eye dr appt - he told me that I'm just beginning to get cataracts but not too bad yet. And once I do need to have them removed - it will actually help my glaucoma. The big test is tomorrow.. I usually spending the whole afternoon reading, so by evening, I should have a pretty good idea how much I like the PW - if it bothers my eyes.


----------



## Leslie

> Which option you select is what shows all the time. But if you tap the top of the screen to bring up the "task bar" (or whatever it's called) it will show at the bottom of the screen:
> 
> Time left in chapter, time left in book, Loc X of XX, Page X of XX, and percentage read.





mooshie78 said:


> You can't display the page numbers all the time on the bottom, but if you hit the menu it will show them then (if the book supports page numbers) as well as showing total number of locations in the book etc.


Um, that's what I said...


----------



## Leslie

WilliamG said:


> If it sound like I'm angry/rant-y, it's only because I am. Amazon falsely advertised the Paperwhite to be the second coming of reading, and it's by far the worst Kindle I've ever owned, and I've owned every single one. Sucks for me/wifey because I was feverishly refreshing Amazon.com after the keynote to get the preorders in as fast as possible, and the disappointment in the device is much greater than I could ever have imagined.


In 48 hours of ownership, I'm loving the PW and believe that it lives up to its claims and advertising. This one is definitely more responsive than the Touch, I like the screen better, I love the built in light, and I love the on/off cover. I too have owned every single Kindle, including the DX. The K2 was my least favorite. Right now the PW is leading the pack. Sorry you had such a bad experience.

L


----------



## mooshie78

Leslie said:


> In 48 hours of ownership, I'm loving the PW and believe that it lives up to its claims and advertising. This one is definitely more responsive than the Touch, I like the screen better, I love the built in light, and I love the on/off cover. I too have owned every single Kindle, including the DX. The K2 was my least favorite. Right now the PW is leading the pack. Sorry you had such a bad experience.


Same here. The shadows at the bottom were mildly annoying at first--but they don't reach the text so that's minor. And the rest of my screen is very evenly lit and looks very nice and white with the light up high enough for whatever ambient lighting condition I've read.

Definitely my favorite Kindle (I've had a K1, K2 and K3). Nice and sleek without a keyboard I rarely use wasting space, and I love the white (with light on) screen and I never liked the drab gray of e-ink and often read on my iPad instead if lighting was dim as that was better than hassling with a book light.


----------



## WilliamG

DD said:


> That's the picture I posted. I do have the 'marquee' lighting effect, but I see no red or blue coloring in the picture or in person on my PW screen.


If you don't see the color cast, well, you're one of the lucky ones. Many of us, myself included, can easily see the issues (outside of the light issues) with that screen.


----------



## stevene9

DD said:


> Mm-m. I'll have to get my k3k out and take another look. Maybe the last software update changed things. Usually, when a list is sorted alphabetically by title, the numbers will come first. That's how I keep my collections in the top of the list. I don't know why your homepage would sort by most recent if you have it set to sort alphabetically?
> 
> The books that you put in your collections still remain listed separately on your home pages, no matter how you sort them. That's why they call it Collections and not a file system. With a file system, you would put an item in the file and that's the only place it will be. A file system is like an iPhone or iPad where you can create a file and put apps in it to organize your home page.


We must have diffeent k3s. When I view my homepage in collection view, the books are listed in the collections, not on the homepage. If I view my homepage in Title mode, it does go alphabetically, but lists all book titles. When I switch to Collection view, it puts the books into the collections, taking them off the homepage, but views the homepage automatically in most recent viewed ordered. I was wondering if the KT and the new PW has changed that so that the homepage, when viewed in Collections view, lists the homepage alphabetically. This would be a change from how my k3 currently works.

Steve


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

My PW arrived unexpectedly yesterday (I had ordered a few hours after amazon's PW webpage went live but for some reason my delivery date was listed as Oct 12). The one thing I worried about was whether I'd like having a 'touch' e-reader. I love my K3 keyboard and didn't think I'd really like the touch features. Well, after just one hour of playing with the PW I went back to the K3 to finish a book I was almost done with and found myself trying to turn the page by tapping the screen. One hour was all it took to totally recondition my button-click-thumb!!! I'll always have special feelings for my K3, but I think I am in PW love.....

No shadowing on my screen at all. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Well, having compared a Simple Nook, my Kindle 3, and the new PW side by side, for me it is head and shoulders better, and I was quite happy with my K3, just wanted the light.

It sounds like there are quality control issues with the lighting. Mine (it's a work asset) has no color tinting and only slight 'marquee' shading at the bottom. Again...light years (excuse the pun) above no light and clip ons and from what others say, better than the Nook Glowlight. I am not disappointed at all in the light or fonts or screen however when I purchase my own PW, I will have a good example to compare it to for quality issues.

I'm also really pleased with the touch screen. Seems easy to reach and use, pretty ergonomic. I thought I'd miss buttons, but about 2 minutes in...nope! I do have other touch devices tho, so it was no great change. Side by side with the Nook touch reader, just a tad handier IMO.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've also owned all of the Kindles and I think this may be my favorite so far.


----------



## Kathy

I finally got to play with mine. I love it. Just got to start playing but so I very happy with bot the PW and the case.  I've had every version but the DX and the baby Kindle. I am very impressed so far. Now I have to decide what to do with my Kindle Touch.


----------



## Kathy

Love the way the cover turns it on and off. Didn't take me long to decide to take the special offers off. I'm to use to how the iPad works and that was one thing I was looking forward to, having the cover turning it off and on.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

Also... the new cover is brilliant. How nice it is to simply open and close in order to start or stop reading? BRILLIANT! I don't have the collections issues because, frankly, i'm too lazy to put anything into collections inthe first place. I simply moved about 40-50 books over from the cloud and calibre to get me started. Rather enjoying being able to 'swipe' through the book covers. I am SO glad the Nook glowlight I bought earlier this year was defective and returned. Even without a defect, the Kindle Paperwhite is leaps and bounds better. 

Happy reading!


----------



## Broadus

My PW is residing in our town's post office, and I guess it will be delivered tomorrow (shipped via FedEx SmartPost). Reading through this thread, it is encouraging to see the positive impressions but disconcerting to read the negatives about the screen.

You have to understand: my middle initial should have been "P" for persnickety,   and screen display is the most important aspect of an e-reader to me. Hopefully, mine will satisfy my persnicketiness.


----------



## Steph H

I won't say I love some of the software changes from prior versions, but having owned every Kindle except the Touch, I'm really liking the Paperwhite. Even though the shadow of my LED lights extends up to the bottom line of text, it's not bad enough to bother me and overall, the lighting is great and the display is superb. 

And as expected, it's totally nothing like a backlit LCD display; I was sitting reading the Paperwhite and flicked on my Blackberry to read an email, and the Paperwhite light was so much softer next to it.

So far I'm very much liking it.


----------



## DD

WilliamG said:


> If you don't see the color cast, well, you're one of the lucky ones. Many of us, myself included, can easily see the issues (outside of the light issues) with that screen.


Are you saying you see red and blue in my picture? I do see light shading, but I can't figure out what you mean by colors. They're not on my screen in person anyway. Maybe you have a defective unit?


----------



## lindnet

I think I will probably return my PW and wait to see what the next generation brings.  I have the shadowing at the bottom of the screen, and more on the bottom left side.  I do like this touchscreen versus the earlier Touch.  But I would like the lighting to be more even, and I would really like it to be lighter in weight.  I thought the first Touch was too heavy vs the K4, and this one is the same.

I also don't like the fingerprint issue.  AND I can't get the font size right.  Nothing matches the size I use on the K4.

Wow, I sure sound picky, don't I?


----------



## Cindy416

Kathy said:


> Love the way the cover turns it on and off. Didn't take me long to decide to take the special offers off. I'm to use to how the iPad works and that was one thing I was looking forward to, having the cover turning it off and on.


I did the same thing. I love my Smart Cover, and was looking forward to the same functionality from my Amazon cover. It was definitely worth $20 to get rid of the special offers so that my cover would do what I wanted.


----------



## NightReader

Mine came early and here are my first impressions.  Keep in mind, I haven't really played with it a lot yet.

I like the black bezel and the feel.  I probably wouldn't need a Decal Girl decal for this one (not sure if that is a pro or a con...lol).

I'm kind of disappointed in the contrast.  I expected darker, more contrast-y print.

I expected more fonts.  At first glance, I didn't see a font that I thought had a good weight to it.

Mine definitely has the shadows at the bottom.  I don't know if they'll bug me or not.

It was cool sitting in the dark looking at a "book".  But, I had to turn the light up a lot more than I expected I would.  

I would've preferred page buttons.  But, I like the way the screen feels. 

I paid extra for no ads which is good, but I still have those recommendations.  Did I see where someone figured out how to make those not appear? 

I'm not blown away, but it's not a big "no" out of the box either.  I need to use it some  and see how it works out.  On the other hand, I'm tempted to run to Best Buy tomorrow and get a Fire HD and see which one I like better for reading.


----------



## northofdivision

Great posts..I've had my q's answered about this shadow effect and the LEDs at the bottom. I combed through these posts and played with my friends and my moms paperwhite today and they're all the same. The LEDs/shadowing are there (and yes, that little bit of light give at the bottom left is on all three for those meticulous light folk) but I got over it in the course of reading all day... i spent the day at the coffeehouse, the library, my bedroom, and now at a diner and the pw is a real nice product (I even went into barnes and nobles to play with the nook glowlight - for those of you complaining about the LEDS and shadows as the bottom, you'd hate the glowlight as you can see leds coming from all directions). 

Anyhow, my two cents. I think i'm going to have to keep my Kindle 4 nontouch (This might be the apex of the kindle pearl e-ink for me). My reasoning is that most of today I didn't want a light on and even at 2 i could see it on. The K4 NT absolutely killed it in my opinion (having owned every kindle since K1). The key that its all coming down to for me is that the non PW kindles are E-ink in its most pure form with no layers at all (sure its a little sepia but that's part of its charm). This whole white reading is a nice touch and in most of the settings i was in it made it pretty cleanly white). But the fact that there is a touch layer and a light layers, however tiny (and its a tiny gripe), it makes a difference. I pulled out my 2, 3 and kindle 4 today and the ones without the layers just feel more like paper (with better contrast and darker font) to me even though its hardly white. 

I'm gonna keep this pw too cause being able to read in the pitch dark with E-ink and no add-on light is gold but i'm going to carry around my K4 non touch during the day still instead of this paperwhite... (As a sidenote to night readers or occasional android LCD screen readers, I have the Nexus 7, the SIII, and the Tab plus 7 by Samsung and one of the most amazing things is the app moonreader. It has sepia and you could one touch and it autoscrolls-this means no hands laying sideways in bed and it scrolls at any speed you want it to like watching end of movie credits. yes, i am king lazy but i read voraciously). But like most of us who love e-ink, LCD screens (even as good as the nexus 7 screen is) aren't E-ink....anyhow, all this rambling is me getting to my main point. Do you think E-ink itself can ever be improved to white or are we just going to see these two layers of touch and lighting just improve to give the magic impression that its white? I, personally, hope for the former. Call me an E-ink purist I guess. There is something different about no layers over the E-ink display itself. And so far, its not quite worth the sacrifice of losing that pure untouched raw E-ink display to "layers" even though the PW is very much the right step forward.


----------



## DD

stevene9 said:


> We must have diffeent k3s. When I view my homepage in collection view, the books are listed in the collections, not on the homepage. If I view my homepage in Title mode, it does go alphabetically, but lists all book titles. When I switch to Collection view, it puts the books into the collections, taking them off the homepage, but views the homepage automatically in most recent viewed ordered. I was wondering if the KT and the new PW has changed that so that the homepage, when viewed in Collections view, lists the homepage alphabetically. This would be a change from how my k3 currently works.
> 
> Steve


That's why I use the special characters preceding the Collection name (or now on the PW, numbers). When sorted by Title, the numbers force the Collections to appear first with all the books following the Collections in alphabetical order. When sorted by Collections, the numbers force my first four collections, the alphabetical author collections, to list first with the other collections following them in alphabetical order (see the picture again). You're right, when in Collection view, all of the books in collections are not on the subsequent pages of Home. I have no idea why the Home pages would list by most recent if you don't have it set to most recent. This works the same on my K3, Touch, and PW, except with the PW, I had to use numbers because it doesn't recognize the special characters.


----------



## DD

northofdivision said:


> Great posts..I've had my q's answered about this shadow effect and the LEDs at the bottom. I combed through these posts and played with my friends and my moms paperwhite today and they're all the same. The LEDs/shadowing are there (and yes, that little bit of light give at the bottom left is on all three for those meticulous light folk) but I got over it in the course of reading all day... i spent the day at the coffeehouse, the library, my bedroom, and now at a diner and the pw is a real nice product (I even went into barnes and nobles to play with the nook glowlight - for those of you complaining about the LEDS and shadows as the bottom, you'd hate the glowlight as you can see leds coming from all directions).
> 
> Anyhow, my two cents. I think i'm going to have to keep my Kindle 4 nontouch (This might be the apex of the kindle pearl e-ink for me). My reasoning is that most of today I didn't want a light on and even at 2 i could see it on. The K4 NT absolutely killed it in my opinion (having owned every kindle since K1). The key that its all coming down to for me is that the non PW kindles are E-ink in its most pure form with no layers at all (sure its a little sepia but that's part of its charm). This whole white reading is a nice touch and in most of the settings i was in it made it pretty cleanly white). But the fact that there is a touch layer and a light layers, however tiny (and its a tiny gripe), it makes a difference. I pulled out my 2, 3 and kindle 4 today and the ones without the layers just feel more like paper (with better contrast and darker font) to me even though its hardly white.
> 
> I'm gonna keep this pw cause being able to read in the pitch dark with E-ink and no add-on light is gold but i'm going to carry around my K4 non touch during the day still instead of this paperwhite... (As a sidenote to night readers or occasional android LCD screen readers, I have the Nexus 7, the SIII, and the Tab plus 7 by Samsung and one of the most amazing things is the app moonreader. It has sepia and you could one touch and it autoscrolls-this means no hands laying sideways in bed and it scrolls at any speed you want it to like watching end of movie credits. yes, i am king lazy but i read voraciously). But like most of us who love e-ink, LCD screens (even as good as the nexus 7 screen is) aren't E-ink....anyhow, all this rambling is me getting to my main point. Do you think E-ink itself can ever be improved to white or are we just going to see these two layers of touch and lighting just improve to give the magic impression that its white? I, personally, hope for the former. Call me an E-ink purist I guess. There is something different about no layers over the E-ink display itself. And so far, its not quite worth the sacrifice of losing that pure untouched raw E-ink display to "layers" even though the PW is very much the right step forward.


Thank you for this. I was just wondering if there were differing degrees of the 'marquee' light effect. You say you looked at two PWs today. Were they exactly the same regarding the light effect and the 'splotchy' effect on the rest of the screen? Was one better than the other?

I ask this because I think I'm probably going to send the PW back. I was wondering if I should ask for replacement to see if it's an improvement on the one I have or just ask for a refund. I can't get over putting my KTouch next to the PW. The font on the Touch are multiple shades darker and easier for me to read. The fonts on the PW look faded out next to it. Yes, the screen is darker but I've never minded that and I actually think it's easier on my eyes. I think I could have gotten used to the light effect but the lightness of the fonts on the PW may be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## northofdivision

Np. to me, all three were pretty much exactly the same which made me feel much better about being nitpicky. I think this light subjectivity has to do with people's eyes and how we process light in regard to all this talk of blues and pinks and splotchy to much degree. i'm sure there are some bad units but the three i put side by side in a dark bedroom were all the same. My friend was next to me and her statement was "these all look awesome. totally white. i want one" and mine "these all look blotchy and bluish to me". This was in the morning before i spent all day with it. Like i said, i think its a great device but my K4 nt is staying with me during the day. No fidgeting with light to make it exactly white with no shadows, just reading pleasure. In the dark, I read with the PW on 4 and the small LED and shadows at the bottom are a small price for me to pay to have no light attachment. Also, some people who have had it for a few more days than me have some better insights into using it for a few days rather than my  36hours. Gonna be a two kindle guy. One for day and one for night. Tough life I have. #middleclassproblems


----------



## DD

megan1 said:


> I can see them because it's what I've got on mine. I see it starting at O2G-L Authors and going down to 0Book Club. It looks like a big circular blob. To me, it has a blue tint to it, or discoloration. However you want to look at it, I'm pretty sure that's not suppose to be there.
> 
> Some people have said they can look past it, others can't. Personally, now when I see pictures or reviews and they have discoloration I can immediately pick it out.
> 
> I've heard of it going away after a few days use, I really hope it's the case with mine. I love the Paperwhite, but my eyes immediately go to the discoloration on the screen


Yes, I do see that 'splotch'. It's just not blueish to me in person, more grayer than the white screen. When in a book with text over it, I don't notice it.

More problematic for me is the lightness of the text. I really don't see it as an improvement over the K3k or the Touch. I've owned every Kindle since K1 and this is definitely not the best in regard to the text in my opinion. My Touch text is clean and sharp and very dark. I find it easier to read. While my Kindle lighted cover is not as bright as the PW, I've never wanted for more light.

I'm really leaning toward sending the PW back. I wanted so badly to love this thing. But, no matter how much I try to talk myself into it, I'm not loving it. I figure if I'm not crazy about it and like my Touch and my K3k better, it's not worth keeping it for $199. Maybe future generations of the lighted screen will perfect the technology and I'll try it again.


----------



## sparklemotion

northofdivision said:


> Great posts..I've had my q's answered about this shadow effect and the LEDs at the bottom. I combed through these posts and played with my friends and my moms paperwhite today and they're all the same. The LEDs/shadowing are there (and yes, that little bit of light give at the bottom left is on all three for those meticulous light folk)


I have that little bit of light on the left as well. It's been said it's a defect but I have seen it on every PW I have seen in person and also on all the videos/pics posted online where they show the PW in the dark. I'm curious if anyone doesn't have this at this point? Mine is very minor and only seen with the light on in a dark room for the most part.


----------



## Broadus

northofdivision said:


> . . . .
> 
> (As a sidenote to night readers or occasional android LCD screen readers, I have the Nexus 7, the SIII, and the Tab plus 7 by Samsung and one of the most amazing things is the app moonreader. It has sepia and you could one touch and it autoscrolls-this means no hands laying sideways in bed and it scrolls at any speed you want it to like watching end of movie credits. yes, i am king lazy but i read voraciously). But like most of us who love e-ink, LCD screens (even as good as the nexus 7 screen is) aren't E-ink. . . .


Your aside caught my eye with all the talk about the PW's not-as-dark fonts and contrast and such. How does reading on the PW compare with reading on your Google Nexus 7? I gave my K3 away in anticipation to getting the PW (I don't regret that--my oldest daughter now has it), but I've also been thinking about a Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD, or perhaps the rumored iPad Mini for the many digital books that I have that can be read via an Android or iOS app.

Thanks.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I'm really leaning toward sending the PW back. I wanted so badly to love this thing. But, no matter how much I try to talk myself into it, I'm not loving it. I figure if I'm not crazy about it and like my Touch and my K3k better, it's not worth keeping it for $199. Maybe future generations of the lighted screen will perfect the technology and I'll try it again.


Is this a typo? I am wondering what you paid $199 for?

L


----------



## Broadus

Leslie said:


> Is this a typo? I am wondering what you paid $199 for?
> 
> L


PW 3G without special offers perhaps


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Broadus said:


> PW 3G without special offers perhaps


That's correct.

PW3G w/o SOs $199
PW3G SO $179
PW WiFi w/o SOs $139
PW WiFi SO $119

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UB7DU6/?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

This is a Kindle PW first impressions thread so i'll frame it all in comparison. As most fans of E-ink would agree, the whole point is to have developed tech to the level where it completely disappears and it feels like you're reading in its most pure form away from technology completely (i'm from the camp that gladly pays to take off special offers to make my reading experience entirely advertising/interruption free). The nexus 7 (w/jellybean) is horribly lightning fast and crisp/clean, is the best tablet in my opinion (i have the kindle fire 2, the tab 7 samsung) and more a multi use device with reading being a secondary or tertiary thing (for me, short term reading 10-20 minutes, I always use my Nexus) for 30 minutes plus or in the sun, always a Kindle. With my nexus, i'm always hooked to wifi and aware that any given moment i can click onto some app or distraction away from reading. With a kindle, its a one trick pony (but has one hell of a trick). The PW reads very clean for me in all lighting conditions (especially outside) and the shadows at the bottom are nonexistent for me outdoors (as you can turn it to whatever exact level to make it white somewhat like a magic trick as its not really white but the light pushes onto the sepia and makes it appear that way)...Inside, the LEDs so far on the PW bug me a little to the point where i grab my old K4 nt (this may change in a few days)...Tablets are good for doing things like reading web articles, light gaming, shopping online, short emailing...For the pure reading experiencing though, I feel (as most on this thread do) outside of a real book NOTHING beats good E-ink (see my post a few up on my feelings on the PW vs the K4 nt or the new $69 non paperwhite kindle (which is the best tech deal in the entire world currently in my opinion). Long term in the dark i've been using the nexus (hate add on lights) but now with PW, i'm hoping to end my nexus' run in the dark (i get eye strain after about 30). Hope this helps. 

As for the K4nt and the new 69$ one vs the paperwhite, they're a tad smaller and lighter (noticeably to me) and nitpicking but i don't have to move my hand at all to turn a page (because the physical button aligns with my finger) unlike the touchscreen pw where i have to shift my thumb an inch over. horribly anal but it does make a difference. Just an argument to possibly save yourself some money and just get the non touch instead if reading in the dark isn't a big issue to you. 
=====
Your aside caught my eye with all the talk about the PW's not-as-dark fonts and contrast and such. How does reading on the PW compare with reading on your Google Nexus 7? I gave my K3 away in anticipation to getting the PW (I don't regret that--my oldest daughter now has it), but I've also been thinking about a Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD, or perhaps the rumored iPad Mini for the many digital books that I have that can be read via an Android or iOS app.

Thanks.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Is this a typo? I am wondering what you paid $199 for?
> 
> L


Paperwhite 3G no SO = $199


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> I will probably return mine. I do like the feel of it and the touchscreen is much better than the Touch, but in addition to the subtle lights and shadows across the bottom that other have seen, there is an even brighter light showing on the bottom left hand side. I expected even lighting like they advertised, but that's not what I'm seeing. The only time I don't notice it too much is if I am in bright sunlight.
> 
> And though it tells you to turn the light down in a dark room, I have to have it well over halfway to see well enough to read in my dimly lit living room. I can't get the fonts the right size, I guess because they made changes to that. One is too small and the next size up is way too big. I feel like Goldilocks, lol! Doesn't matter which font I use, they are all like that.
> 
> I could go for an exchange, but I think maybe I'll just wait until next year when they get all the bugs out. Your mileage may vary.


I just decided to return mine too. The screen was splotchy and, even more problematic for me, the text is light and faded out. Harder for me to read than the Touch or the K3k, although the background is darker on the Touch, the text is sharp and very dark. I'll stick with my Touch until they perfect this technology. I'm sad because I really was prepared to fall in love with this model as the ultimate Kindle. I couldn't keep it feeling such disappointment every time I looked at it.

Those of you who don't have these issues or don't mind them, I'm truly happy that you're happy. To each his own.


----------



## Skydog

Broadus said:


> Your aside caught my eye with all the talk about the PW's not-as-dark fonts and contrast and such. How does reading on the PW compare with reading on your Google Nexus 7? I gave my K3 away in anticipation to getting the PW (I don't regret that--my oldest daughter now has it), but I've also been thinking about a Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD, or perhaps the rumored iPad Mini for the many digital books that I have that can be read via an Android or iOS app.
> 
> Thanks.


Not to get off topic, but I agree wholeheartedly with the other poster regarding the Nexus 7. It is, by far, the best tablet I have ever used (I also have a Moto Xoom 4G and Kindle Fire). As mentioned, it is screaming fast, incredibly responsive and the gorgeous display and resolution is something to behold. It is a joy to read all my periodicals on it in wonderful color, i.e., Nat. Geo, Smithsonian, among others, and the Kindle app with glorious high-res, color book jackets is amazing. Although I am hard-core eink for serious reading, I find the N7 to be a very worthy reader on its own. The size, slim form-factor and featherweight is a bonus.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Geemont

After an hour or so reading, I'm mostly satisfied.   I'm happier with the touch screen and the lack of buttons than I anticipated I'd be.  The lights at the bottom don't really bother me, but I haven't tried it in the dark for more than a minute or two.

Oddly, the time of the menu will not reset automatically on WIFI mode; it is stuck on an East Coast Clock.  Maybe it will change when it switches to 3G.

The only true downside are the recommendations at the bottom of the screen in cover view.  100% annoying and apropo of nothing: they're pitching young adult books which I'd never want to read.  They must be boilerplate selections.  Fortunately, there is the list view with none of that.  I don't want recommendations unless I ask for them.


----------



## lizardbeth

I think you guys seeing blotches and banding, you most likely have the light turned up too bright. At the proper level, mine appears as clean and unflawed as my touch.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Skydog said:


> Not to get off topic, but I agree wholeheartedly with the other poster regarding the Nexus 7. It is, by far, the best tablet I have ever used (I also have a Moto Xoom 4G and Kindle Fire). As mentioned, it is screaming fast, incredibly responsive and the gorgeous display and resolution is something to behold. It is a joy to read all my periodicals on it in wonderful color, i.e., Nat. Geo, Smithsonian, among others, and the Kindle app with glorious high-res, color book jackets is amazing. Although I am hard-core eink for serious reading, I find the N7 to be a very worthy reader on its own. The size, slim form-factor and featherweight is a bonus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


I've heard good things about the Nexus and it may be on my Xmas list.


----------



## Pushka

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I've heard good things about the Nexus and it may be on my Xmas list.


I love my nexus too. Which I play with while waiting for Monday to get my hands on my PPW and hope I don't have the colour blotch issues. Why is it that our eyes go straight to the problem areas?


----------



## Heifzilla

I'm sorry so many of you are having issues with your PW.  I absolutely love mine.  I don't have the splotching in the middle of the screen, my text is even, and it's fantastic to use in low light or in the dark.  Yes, I have the "shadowing" at the bottom of the screen, but it really does not bother me at all, and eventually when reading it the shadows just seem to go away.  I also noticed that, depending on lighting, they are sometimes not even visible.  This may be the reason that the PW looked so fantastic at the press release but not in all "real life" situations.


----------



## mlm525

I am enjoying my PW, the shadowing at the bottom is not bothering me enough to be an issue.  I upgraded from the K1 so it is quite a change for me!  I do have one question that I hope someone can help with, I have looked through the guide and have not seen the answer there.  How do you switch from cover view to list view?  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Leslie

mlm525 said:


> I am enjoying my PW, the shadowing at the bottom is not bothering me enough to be an issue. I upgraded from the K1 so it is quite a change for me! I do have one question that I hope someone can help with, I have looked through the guide and have not seen the answer there. How do you switch from cover view to list view? Thanks for any help you can provide.


Press the icon on the upper right (the three lines that looks like a ladder). Cover view/list view is an option on the drop down menu that appears.


----------



## DD

lizardbeth said:


> I think you guys seeing blotches and banding, you most likely have the light turned up too bright. At the proper level, mine appears as clean and unflawed as my touch.


I've tried it at all light levels. It's actually better at the higher settings. It gets worse as I lower the light. I think I could have lived with the light however. The bigger issue for me is that the text is not as dark as my K3k or my Touch. I expected it to be really black against the white background but it's more a shade of gray. Too light for me.


----------



## gstvsn

I am absolutely in LOVE with my new PW!    I was disappointed to read about all of the problems people are having and I was worried that I wouldn't be happy with mine, but I finally got it last night and have no issues at all. The slight shadowing doesn't bother me in the least--I do 90% of my reading at night and I'm thrilled not to need an external light source (as is my light sensitive husband!).  It is just such a huge improvement over K2!  I have a good screen with dark ink and I love the ability to play with fonts, sizes, spacing, etc.  Last night, I read in a dark room with light on 0 and it was almost perfect--almost a little too bright if you can believe that!  I feel bad for those who seem to have received defective units and now have to wait for replacements, but I also think some had unrealistic expectations related to the lighting technology. Even with a little shadowing at the bottom, it is far better then any external light I've ever used.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Paperwhite 3G no SO = $199


Oh, I thought that one was $179. My bad...sorry!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Someone asked about the time....you can set it yourself...from home, tap menu, then settings, then device options. An option there is device time.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I've tried it at all light levels. It's actually better at the higher settings. It gets worse as I lower the light. I think I could have lived with the light however. The bigger issue for me is that the text is not as dark as my K3k or my Touch. I expected it to be really black against the white background but it's more a shade of gray. Too light for me.


I know you've made up your mind but I'll ask anyway: have you tried different fonts? I find that the Caecilia looks darker than the others. Here's a picture of my Touch and Paperwhite, side-by-side, exact same book, same place in each book. The light on the PW is at 14. You may disagree, but to my eye, they are the exact same darkness. The Home screen on the PW doesn't look as dark as the Home screen on the touch which is probably because they are different fonts that can't be changed. But I don't spend much time on the Home screen so that is not really a big issue for me.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Someone asked about the time....you can set it yourself...from home, tap menu, then settings, then device options. An option there is device time.


I set mine manually, too. Does it ever adjust automatically? I have this memory that with an upgrade of the OS somewhere along the line, the automatic clock setting disappeared. But I am not 100% sure.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geemont said:


> The only true downside are the recommendations at the bottom of the screen in cover view. 100% annoying and apropo of nothing: they're pitching young adult books which I'd never want to read. They must be boilerplate selections. Fortunately, there is the list view with none of that. I don't want recommendations unless I ask for them.


If you go into settings, and parental controls.. Turn off the store and they'll go away.


----------



## mooshie78

Leslie said:


> I set mine manually, too. Does it ever adjust automatically? I have this memory that with an upgrade of the OS somewhere along the line, the automatic clock setting disappeared. But I am not 100% sure.
> 
> L


I think that may have only been on 3G models. Or maybe just on the K1 or K2 that were all 3G.


----------



## chocochibi

Leslie said:


> I know you've made up your mind but I'll ask anyway: have you tried different fonts? I find that the Caecilia looks darker than the others. Here's a picture of my Touch and Paperwhite, side-by-side, exact same book, same place in each book. The light on the PW is at 14. You may disagree, but to my eye, they are the exact same darkness. The Home screen on the PW doesn't look as dark as the Home screen on the touch which is probably because they are different fonts that can't be changed. But I don't spend much time on the Home screen so that is not really a big issue for me.


Wow Leslie, your PW looks great! Mine seems to have more shadows at the bottom and they sometimes come up into the text a little, I'm not sure it's enough to bother me though.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Leslie mine looks just like yours case and all! love mine!  I agree with the other poster
play around with the fonts, line spacing,margins 
Also -Go to Home page click menu go to settings-looks for reading options at the bottom click that and than TURN on Page Refresh
Dont give up


----------



## Geemont

Luvmy4brats said:


> If you go into settings, and parental controls.. Turn off the store and they'll go away.


This requires a password and turns off access to the store. I still want the store, just not the recommendations. And Amazon is being a little sneaky. I bought a Kindle without ads so there should be no ads; and I'd say their recommendations are de facto ads .

As for the time, I'd like to see to adjust manually and not set it myself. It's bug in the software.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geemont said:


> This requires a password and turns off access to the store. I still want the store, just not the recommendations. And Amazon is being a little sneaky. I bought a Kindle without ads so there should be no ads; and I'd say their recommendations are de facto ads .
> 
> As for the time, I'd like to see to adjust manually and not set it myself. It's bug in the software.


As I recall, they talked about the recommendations all along as separate from the SO's. That was always my impression, anyway.

And, maybe it's a typo, but to me, 'adjust manually' and 'set it myself' are the same thing. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Skydog

lizardbeth said:


> I think you guys seeing blotches and banding, you most likely have the light turned up too bright. At the proper level, mine appears as clean and unflawed as my touch.


Perhaps for some, but it is visible at level 10 -- certainly not bright.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Skydog

Pushka said:


> I love my nexus too. Which I play with while waiting for Monday to get my hands on my PPW and hope I don't have the colour blotch issues. Why is it that our eyes go straight to the problem areas?


Blessed with excellent eyesight (?)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Oh, I thought that one was $179. My bad...sorry!


No problem. I wish it were $179! That's the one without SOs.


----------



## DD

Heifzilla said:


> I'm sorry so many of you are having issues with your PW. I absolutely love mine. I don't have the splotching in the middle of the screen, my text is even, and it's fantastic to use in low light or in the dark. Yes, I have the "shadowing" at the bottom of the screen, but it really does not bother me at all, and eventually when reading it the shadows just seem to go away. I also noticed that, depending on lighting, they are sometimes not even visible. This may be the reason that the PW looked so fantastic at the press release but not in all "real life" situations.


Would it be possible to post some pictures of your screen? I returned mine for a refund, hoping that maybe later, they'll correct the problems some of us are having. I remember that happened with the K2. Later in production, they got rid of the problem of the text fading in the sun. Now I'm thinking, maybe it was a defective unit and I should try again to get a good one. The lightshading along the bottom where the led's are didn't bother me that much. But, I had darker splotches elsewhere on the screen and the text was light when I expected it to by nice and dark and contrasting with the white screen.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> I know you've made up your mind but I'll ask anyway: have you tried different fonts? I find that the Caecilia looks darker than the others. Here's a picture of my Touch and Paperwhite, side-by-side, exact same book, same place in each book. The light on the PW is at 14. You may disagree, but to my eye, they are the exact same darkness. The Home screen on the PW doesn't look as dark as the Home screen on the touch which is probably because they are different fonts that can't be changed. But I don't spend much time on the Home screen so that is not really a big issue for me.


Yes, I tried all the fonts and spacing options. I liked the Caecilia and the Helvetica. I settled on the Helvetica. I thought it was darker than some of the others too. My Touch text is much darker than what your picture shows. Here is my comparison picture. The Touch has the lighted color on. This is as representative of the difference in the text weight as a photo can be.










I might wait a while and hope they iron out some of the problems some of us are having. Remember, that happened with the K2 and the sunfading/light text problem. The later ones (after a few months) had it corrected.

Maybe I had a defective unit? I just didn't want to go through the return/replacement routine and I'm so happy with my Touch, I am willing to wait a while for a Paperwhite that looks better than the one I had.


----------



## DD

gstvsn said:


> I am absolutely in LOVE with my new PW!  I was disappointed to read about all of the problems people are having and I was worried that I wouldn't be happy with mine, but I finally got it last night and have no issues at all. The slight shadowing doesn't bother me in the least--I do 90% of my reading at night and I'm thrilled not to need an external light source (as is my light sensitive husband!). It is just such a huge improvement over K2! I have a good screen with dark ink and I love the ability to play with fonts, sizes, spacing, etc. Last night, I read in a dark room with light on 0 and it was almost perfect--almost a little too bright if you can believe that! I feel bad for those who seem to have received defective units and now have to wait for replacements, but I also think some had unrealistic expectations related to the lighting technology. Even with a little shadowing at the bottom, it is far better then any external light I've ever used.


I can understand why it must look great to you after a K2. In my experience the K2 had the worst text and screen ever...and I had 6 of them before I got one that looked decent! Glad you're happy with you PW.


----------



## Kathy

So far mine is great. Looks like Leslie's. I have the same case. I love the darker casing. To me that makes the text even better.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> So far mine is great. Looks like Leslie's. I have the same case. I love the darker casing. To me that makes the text even better.


Well, I'm starting to think that there are some defective units and I was lucky enough to get one of them.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Well, I'm starting to think that there are some defective units and I was lucky enough to get one of them.


Believe me I agree. I was going through the sun fade thing with you. I had 4 replacements before finally getting a good one.


----------



## Geemont

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, maybe it's a typo, but to me, 'adjust manually' and 'set it myself' are the same thing.


Typo, yes.

Also, the Kindle was defective. The 3G wouldn't connect. I talked to CS and after walking through a restart and reset they're sending me a replacement Tuesday.


----------



## DD

Sandpiper said:


> Wouldn't you get the same result if you titled your collections:
> 
> Authors A-F
> Authors G-L
> etc.
> Book Club
> Books - Free
> Books - Library
> Non-fiction


M-m, I didn't think of putting those words before the name of the collection. I guess I was trying to keep the names as short as possible. I'll experiment.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

DD said:


> Yes, I tried all the fonts and spacing options. I liked the Caecilia and the Helvetica. I settled on the Helvetica. I thought it was darker than some to the others too. My Touch text is much darker than what your picture shows. Here is my comparison picture. The Touch has the lighted color on. This is as representative of the difference in the text weight as a photo can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might wait a while and hope they iron out some of the problems some of us are having. Remember, that happened with the K2 and the sunfading/light text problem. The later ones (after a few months) had it corrected.
> 
> Maybe I had a defective unit? I just didn't want to go through the return/replacement routine and I'm so happy with my Touch, I am willing to wait a while for a Paperwhite that looks better than the one I had.


IMO, the font in the pic on the right looks muddy with indistinct edges....very unpleasant. "Darker" font in that pic doesnt look more readable to me.

Edited to add 'font' after 'darker'.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> IMO, the font in the pic on the right looks muddy with indistinct edges....very unpleasant. "Darker" in that pic doesnt look more readable to me.


I have to agree. The one on the right looks like its printed in bold type and the screen seems very dark.


----------



## GBear

DD said:


> I can understand why it must look great to you after a K2. In my experience the K2 had the worst text and screen ever...and I had 6 of them before I got one that looked decent! Glad you're happy with you PW.


I agree. My wife has a K2 and I'm thinking of getting her a PW for Xmas. It's bound to be a huge upgrade for her and I can sneak a few peeks to see if I like it better than my K3.


----------



## WilliamG

DD said:


> Yes, I tried all the fonts and spacing options. I liked the Caecilia and the Helvetica. I settled on the Helvetica. I thought it was darker than some to the others too. My Touch text is much darker than what your picture shows. Here is my comparison picture. The Touch has the lighted color on. This is as representative of the difference in the text weight as a photo can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might wait a while and hope they iron out some of the problems some of us are having. Remember, that happened with the K2 and the sunfading/light text problem. The later ones (after a few months) had it corrected.
> 
> Maybe I had a defective unit? I just didn't want to go through the return/replacement routine and I'm so happy with my Touch, I am willing to wait a while for a Paperwhite that looks better than the one I had.


That Paperwhite looks as defective as mine. The screen is quite obviously tinged pink in parts, just like my two Paperwhite devices. So disappointed in Amazon for this.


----------



## PinkKindle

I can see a pink tint and definite shadowing/splotchiness in DD's pic as well. I don't see it on the PW in Leslie's pic (which looks awesome!! ). DD, I do think you have a defective one.


----------



## DD

WilliamG said:


> That Paperwhite looks as defective as mine. The screen is quite obviously tinged pink in parts, just like my two Paperwhite devices. So disappointed in Amazon for this.


Do you think it's worth trying a replacement or just waiting til they get the bugs ironed out?


----------



## DD

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> IMO, the font in the pic on the right looks muddy with indistinct edges....very unpleasant. "Darker" font in that pic doesnt look more readable to me.
> 
> Edited to add 'font' after 'darker'.


It's hard to capture exactly how it looks in a photo. In person, the text on the right is much easier for me to read than the lighter text on the PW. Everyone has different requirements.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Do you think it's worth trying a replacement or just waiting til they get the bugs ironed out?


Wait. You said you were happy with your Touch so stick with that for the moment. It was just a year between the announcement of the Touch and the Paperwhite (Touch announced in Sept 2011; delivered in Nov 2011; Paperwhite announced in Sept 2012; delivered in Oct 2012). We may all be buying new Kindles in less than 12 months (again!). If you are happy with your Touch, why change? Especially since your intro-PW experience was not positive.

L


----------



## Raheulon

I'm still trying to figure out what light settings I like, which of course changes depending on how the area I'm in is lit. But it's a huge leap from Kindle 2 and I couldn't be happier with the Paperwhite.


----------



## PinkKindle

DD said:


> Do you think it's worth trying a replacement or just waiting til they get the bugs ironed out?


To me, personally, I think it's worth trying a replacement -- but it's up to you. Other than the screen lighting issues on my unit, I am a LOT happier with the PW than the Touch, which doesn't really seem to be the case for you. Also, I don't think that the text on my Touch is nearly as dark and bold as yours -- if you are really wanting the text that dark, I don't think you're going to get it even with a replacement, so it might be better for you to stay with your Touch.

Edited to add: Well, I just looked at them side by side, and maybe my Touch text is darker than I thought it was -- but my PW's text is definitely darker than yours, and the PW and Touch seemed equally dark as far as the font (taking into account font difference and size). So a replacement hopefully would have a darker font, though maybe not quite as dark as your Touch.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Wait. You said you were happy with your Touch so stick with that for the moment. It was just a year between the announcement of the Touch and the Paperwhite (Touch announced in Sept 2011; delivered in Nov 2011; Paperwhite announced in Sept 2012; delivered in Oct 2012). We may all be buying new Kindles in less than 12 months (again!). If you are happy with your Touch, why change? Especially since your intro-PW experience was not positive.
> 
> L


You're right, Leslie. I still have that 'thrilled' feeling with my Touch. I wanted that with the PW but it just wasn't there in person. This is the look I was thrilled about when I saw it:










I hope those of you who love your PW have this look.

On the subject of the cover: I wish they would make the Touch lighted cover in the texture that the PW cover had. I really liked that.


----------



## NightReader

My PW looks almost identical to DD's.  

The fonts are really light weight and much lighter than the fonts on my K3.  And, the shadows at the bottom come up into the last 3-ish lines of text on most pages and look like dirty finger prints to me.

It may not be quite as blotchy.  But, I have to turn the light up to about 17 to even approach "white".  

I'm not sure I've ever returned anything to Amazon before.  This is kind of sad.


----------



## Broadus

As far as first impressions go, my PW arrived via the USPS leg of FedEx SmartPost, and I transferred my books from the cloud and my Kindle folder on my Lenovo ThinkPad notebook before I started poking around in the PW. From what I've seen, it looks like a very good product. My screen seems much like Leslie's photo above, except at 14 mine appears less white than hers. I attribute that to whatever difference there is in room lighting and photography.

Outside, the PW is great. Inside a completely darkened room, the screen looks good. It's not 100% uniform, but it's quite good. The little areas of shade or whatever resulting from the LED lights is hardly noticeable.

Compared with using the built-in light with the K3 cover, there is no comparison. I'm sure the PW will prove to be a much better experience for nighttime reading.


----------



## northofdivision

Gonna have to agree with DD and nightreader, mine and my mother's PW are exactly like yours with the pinkish thing going on and the unevenness in the picture you posted.. i thought my eyes were crazy and would adjust but second night and i ended up just turning it off and turning on my k4 nt and the lamp instead. didn't think mine was defective but maybe. i will say in the daylight, my pw is pretty awesome. 

Also Leslie's seems to be taken during the day. Is there any way you can take pics of your two readers in the dark, Leslie?


----------



## bordercollielady

Well - I just spent a few hours reading on my PW.  No eye strain, but I cannot figure out where to hold it so its easy to reach the screen but not too close that I touch it accidentally..  I know that sounds lame, but if I hold it the way I used to hold the K3 - in my right hand, then given the angle of my thumb to reach the screen - my right hand starts cramping after awhile.  If I hold it in my left hand,  I sometimes hit the previous page spot.  So far, the best is to hold it on the bottom, and turn pages by reaching up and touching the lower right hand corner.  I'm sure all this will change once I get my Oberon cover.. but other than that - I really do like it - more than I expected.  Especially the screen.  I am using Helvetica and the font is dark and crisp.    

I have decide tho to keep my K3 as a backup in case something fails.  Can't be kindle-less.


----------



## Broadus

bordercollielady said:


> Well - I just spent a few hours reading on my PW. No eye strain, but I cannot figure out where to hold it so its easy to reach the screen but not too close that I touch it accidentally.. I know that sounds lame, but if I hold it the way I used to hold the K3 - in my right hand, then given the angle of my thumb to reach the screen - my right hand starts cramping after awhile. If I hold it in my left hand, I sometimes hit the previous page spot. So far, the best is to hold it on the bottom, and turn pages by reaching up and touching the lower right hand corner. I'm sure all this will change once I get my Oberon cover.. but other than that - I really do like it - more than I expected. Especially the screen. I am using Helvetica and the font is dark and crisp.
> 
> I have decide tho to keep my K3 as a backup in case something fails. Can't be kindle-less.


This is my first Kindle touchscreen. I did like the K3 sets of buttons on either side for previous and next pages. I suspect I'll get used to the touchscreen and will probably like it, but I'm in the adjusting stage at present.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My PW arrived yesterday. I think it's one of the "good" ones. No pink tones that I can discern,but then no blue either. It's white. There is some shadowing at the bottom of the screen, distinctly in 4 areas from the led's, but it barely reaches the bottom line of text.

I've settled on some settings such as list home screen, font and font size, and line spacing. I'm still fiddling with the light every few minutes and hope to settle down and stop that within the next day or two as I get used to it.

Mine is a 3G with SO. I only have 3G access unless I drive 15 miles to town and go to the library or somewhere that has wifi, so I keep the wireless turned off unless I need it. When I put it in Airplane mode, it turns off both wifi and 3G, and I notice when I do anything that requires wireless, it automatically turns them both back on instead of giving me a "need to turn on" message. I think I like that.

Because of early reports of the inability to easily move from chapter to chapter, I was ready for that lack, but I don't like it. As a writer, I put my own books on my Kindle after I format them and one of the checks I make is flipping from the beginning of one chapter to the next to check consistency of style. As a reader, I like being able to flip around that way to check back or look forward, but I still have my KK and am going to keep it, so I'll check my own books on it in the future and hope Amazon restores the feature. The Go To isn't good enough for me. If I do that I have to know the number of the chapter I'm in to go back one or forward one, and I usually don't know that.

I also didn't like early reports that in the lower left of the screen it did this time left feature. That's not something I care about. So I was happy to discover you can change that to a location number, which is something I want to know. On the KK I had to hit Menu to get the location number, and I like it that it's always there again on the PW (my first Kindle was a K1 which always showed the number). Having the location to the left and percent read to the right is fine with me.

My device is very sensitive to touch. I can get it to turn a page without actually touching the screen sometimes. However, when I was doing the settings, it occasionally refused to respond to a touch at all on a certain feature. It always did in the end, but it's something I'll pay attention to in case it gets worse.

My case won't arrive until next week, and since I've always read with a case on and held my K that way, I think it will improve the reading experience. I suspect I may pay the extra to get rid of the SO because I already dislike having to press the power button and then swipe to wake the PW up. If once I have the case I know that the PW will wake/sleep just by opening or closing the case without either pressing the button or swiping.... Well, I didn't pay full freight to start with as I had enough Amazon Reward Points that the charge on my credit card for both PW and case was less than 50% what it would have been.

Right now, I'd say I like mine a lot but have no urge to turn handsprings and yell, "Best thing ever."


----------



## MsSteph

I had read somewhere that the PW had the option of showing the books in your library by their covers.  Is this true and is this a new feature to only this model?  (Not counting the new color models)  Do you know if the Kindle Keyboard had this feature?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bordercollielady

Broadus said:


> I'm in the adjusting stage at present.


Me too!! I still miss the buttons but this screen is amazing..


----------



## Broadus

ellenoc said:


> Right now, I'd say I like mine a lot but have no urge to turn handsprings and yell, "Best thing ever."


That pretty well describes my response.

Plus, I suspect that software updates will enhance the experience.


----------



## Leslie

MrsJimCarrey said:


> I had read somewhere that the PW had the option of showing the books in your library by their covers. Is this true and is this a new feature to only this model? (Not counting the new color models) Do you know if the Kindle Keyboard had this feature?


This is a new feature, unique to the PW. You could not look at books by cover on any of the earlier models.

L


----------



## LuvHorses

WilliamG said:


> That Paperwhite looks as defective as mine. The screen is quite obviously tinged pink in parts, just like my two Paperwhite devices. So disappointed in Amazon for this.


Tinged pink? I don't see it and didn't notice it in DD other pic. Strange.


----------



## Leslie

ellenoc said:


> Because of early reports of the inability to easily move from chapter to chapter, I was ready for that lack, but I don't like it. As a writer, I put my own books on my Kindle after I format them and one of the checks I make is flipping from the beginning of one chapter to the next to check consistency of style. As a reader, I like being able to flip around that way to check back or look forward, but I still have my KK and am going to keep it, so I'll check my own books on it in the future and hope Amazon restores the feature. The Go To isn't good enough for me. If I do that I have to know the number of the chapter I'm in to go back one or forward one, and I usually don't know that.


I just opened *The Art of Racing in the Rain* to Chapter 1. The chapter number is underlined. I tapped on it and it brought up a list of chapters with the first few sentences of each chapter. I wonder if the chapters were named if it would bring up the chapter name instead? I'll need to find a book with named chapters to test that.

I opened another book and the chapter numbers were not underlined. Tapping the number did not bring up the aforementioned list. So this must be something that is coded in the book design and something book designers will need to be aware of.

Edited to add: I just tested this feature on *Boardwalk Empire* which does have named, underlined chapter titles and yes, tapping on the chapter title brings up a list with the chapter number and name.



> I also didn't like early reports that in the lower left of the screen it did this time left feature. That's not something I care about. So I was happy to discover you can change that to a location number, which is something I want to know. On the KK I had to hit Menu to get the location number, and I like it that it's always there again on the PW (my first Kindle was a K1 which always showed the number). Having the location to the left and percent read to the right is fine with me.


If you tap on the words (locations or whatever) in the lower left hand corner, it will cycle through the options: locations, minutes left in chapter, time left in book.

L


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> I just opened *The Art of Racing in the Rain* to Chapter 1. The chapter number is underlined. I tapped on it and it brought up a list of chapters with the first few sentences of each chapter. I wonder if the chapters were named if it would bring up the chapter name instead? I'll need to find a book with named chapters to test that.
> 
> I opened another book and the chapter numbers were not underlined. Tapping the number did not bring up the aforementioned list. So this must be something that is coded in the book design and something book designers will need to be aware of.
> 
> Edited to add: I just tested this feature on *Boardwalk Empire* which does have named, underlined chapter titles and yes, tapping on the chapter title brings up a list with the chapter number and name.
> 
> L


But, Leslie that doesn't help my biggest complaint. When I'm in a book, in the middle of a chapter, I would like to be able to go right to the next chapter without having to call up the menu, go to.....


----------



## Leslie

telracs said:


> But, Leslie that doesn't help my biggest complaint. When I'm in a book, in the middle of a chapter, I would like to be able to go right to the next chapter without having to call up the menu, go to.....


Yes, it does seem that they have gotten rid of the "big swipe to move ahead a chapter" feature.

L


----------



## skyblue

Leslie said:


> Yes, it does seem that they have gotten rid of the "big swipe to move ahead a chapter" feature.
> 
> L


Are you quite sure this feature is gone? I was turning a page and it jumped to a new chapter.....


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> Are you quite sure this feature is gone? I was turning a page and it jumped to a new chapter.....


Tell me how you swiped the screen. Thanks!


----------



## LuvHorses

I thought I saw a review online that showed swiping to go to next chapter. 

Also heard you can actually turn light off, hold down minus - sign on light change screen.  

Don't have my PW yet or I would try it.


----------



## Leslie

LuvHorses said:


> I thought I saw a review online that showed swiping to go to next chapter.
> 
> Also heard you can actually turn light off, hold down minus - sign on light change screen.
> 
> Don't have my PW yet or I would try it.


I just tested in my pitch-black windowless bathroom. Holding the minus key makes it the lowest light possible, but there is still light. I could read the screen. It doesn't turn it off.

L


----------



## DD

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> IMO, the font in the pic on the right looks muddy with indistinct edges....very unpleasant. "Darker" font in that pic doesnt look more readable to me.
> 
> Edited to add 'font' after 'darker'.


This is a better representation of how my Touch really looks. I had to take it at an angle to keep my iPhone from casting a shadow on the screen.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My cover came today (a full 12 days earlier than originally scheduled; the PW itself came a week earlier than the first delivery date I got). I'm amending my first impressions post a little because it probably just means I'm crazy, but I like the PW so much better now that it's in the case. The screen seems better, the shadowing at the bottom less. The way the cover fits gives the whole thing such a classy, custom look.

I now doubt I'll pay to get rid of the SO. Whoever posted in whatever thread that you don't have to swipe to wake the PW up but just touch where the swipe instruction is on the screen did me a big favor. Now with the cover, I don't have to press the power button, just open and touch and bingo.

And the ability to toggle through locations, time left in chapter, and time left in book at a touch. I would choose to have locations, but having the others available now and then is great.

Such small things, but I'm feeling quite pleased at the moment. If they put back a way to hop from chapter to chapter with a single touch or swipe, I'd have nothing at all to complain about.


----------



## overtheedge

This thread is very informative in helping me decide if I should upgrade. What do you think about the layers over the screen, do they effect the look of the kindle at all? What I mean is, do the words look "far away" from the surface or is it not noticeable? Weird, I know, but I'm OCD about things like that and I love the way the Touch's words look like they were written on the surface.

DD: Sorry to bother, but what book is on your ktouch? I was reading the page and wanted to know what happened. lol.


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> This is a better representation of how my Touch really looks. I had to take it at an angle to keep my iPhone from casting a shadow on the screen.


Wow! My Touch has _never_ looked that white.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Cardinal

Mine arrived yesterday (along with the two covers I bought) a week and a half early but I wasn't able to open them until today.

As expected, the screen is so much better in normal lighting.  Under my reading lamp my K3 and K4 look like their screen is almost white and the contrast is great, but when not under direct bright light they are the typical greyish eInk screen.  The Paperwhite looks amazing.  I have compared it to my $79K in a restaurant that has good light and in my living room, and both places the Paperwhite is stunning while the K4 is greyish and low contrasty.

I like to read holding and operating the Kindle with my left hand.  I have a Belkin cover for my $79K and I rotate the screen upside down and am able to put my index finger under the strap and balance the Kindle on it and easily page forward or back with the buttons.  The K3 in an Oberon cover is also easy to hold and page forward and back with one hand.

With the Paperwhite upside down in the Belkin cover and holding it in the left hand, I am not able to page forward with my thumb about 95% of the time.  When I reach into the forward page zone and tap the screen nothing happens.  Swiping with my left thumb results in either nothing happening or turning the page back, it never goes forward.  I don't know if I have a defective unit or if this is normal and people can't hold and go forward with the left hand.

I have no idea how I am actually going to page forward in a book.  I really wish the Paperwhite either had page turn buttons, or Amazon had two models one with page turn buttons and one without.  Personally, I think being able to easily turn the page forward and backward is an essential function on an eRader.  I am not able to hold and operate this with one hand like I can my K2, K3, $79K and Nook Simple Touch.  I am so disappointed that to have the built in light and better page contrast I have to give up one hand holding and operating.

Unlike the $79K the Paperwhite does not allow the screen to rotate upside down, so to switch holding the Belkin cover in my left or right hand I have to manually take the Kindle out of the cover and put it back in.  I'm really sad Amazon took the four screen rotation options away like they were in the $79K (and I believe K2 and K3 before it).

I have been wanting cover view ever since I got my K2 and was really looking forward to it.  I decided not to get special offers because I wanted to enjoy my book cover icons without any distractions.  After ordering, I saw pictures of the home page with recommendations on it, but I was hoping the Kindle would also have a library section with only the content you put on like the Nook Simple Touch does.  Disappointed to find out it doesn't have that.  Also for all Kindle models, I wish there was an option to have Collections show after books not in collections, and I hate that dictionaries can no longer be hidden in a collection.  

I am really disappointed page numbers are not in option to display at the bottom left.  You can toggle between locations, time left in a chapter and time left in the book but not page numbers. 

I miss being able to easily jump to the next and previous chapter.  That has been one of my favorite features of the Kindle since getting my K2.  Reaching up to the top to get the menu and then pressing Go To and then selecting the next or previous chapter is a lot more cumbersome.

I hate not having the progress bar at the bottom of the page.  I wish Amazon allowed us the option to display it or not... and what else we want at the bottom (ie page numbers, location, time left, percent).

It is weird how when using the search, the keyboard is at the bottom of the screen and what you are typing is at the very top of the screen with stuff in between.

Hate having access to wifi buried in the settings. 

Disappointed it has the same zones as the Kindle Touch.  I don't like reaching to the top to access the menu.  I like the interface of the Nook Simple Touch (and I like that it has page turn buttons).

Wish there was a physical home button.  Touching the top of the screen to get the menu and then going to the top left for home or back is not as quick as a physical button.

Wish Amazon allowed people that paid full price to put their own screen savers on.

So far I have used it in the Belkin cover and Oberon Kindle Touch cover.  Like I mentioned above I'm having a hard time turning the page forward when holding it with my left (preferred) hand.  I bought the Amazon cover thinking I could have a strap and magnet added to make it easy to hold but that doesn't look possible.

In conclusion, the Paperwhite screen is gorgeous.  I don't think I can get across how much I wish page turn buttons were on the Paperwhite (and might return it because of this) and I wish Amazon allowed a lot more customization that it does.


----------



## Heifzilla

I'm posting pics of mine in different lighting. First three pics are in complete darkness. Next three are in bright fluorescent lighting. I can see some blotching in these pictures, but I absolutely do not see it in person. I think it's an artifact of taking a photo on my iPhone. Also, the last pic in total darkness (level 4 on the Kindle) looks very grainy. Again, I think that is caused by the camera. Sorry they are so large and this post is so large because of that.

Complete darkness:



























In bright fluorescent lighting:


----------



## Heifzilla

And one more. This is taken under very good halogen lighting, probably similar to what they had at the press conference.


----------



## Heifzilla

Cardinal said:


> Wish Amazon allowed people that paid full price to put their own screen savers on.


Give it a week or two and there will probably be a way to do that


----------



## booklover888

A nice thing I have noticed. When riding shotgun in the car, reading the PW, the light very low (can't tell that it's on)...then go under a bridge (dark) and presto, the screen is lighted and I can keep reading instead of waiting to get out of the dark! That was awesome.


----------



## skyblue

I haven't heard anyone compare the *Paperwhite* to the *Nook Glowlight*. When I was in _Barnes and Noble_ I didn't notice any shadows or unevenness on the Glowlight's screen. Is the technology better on the Nook, or are there similar issues? 

*Leslie*, I will try to recreate my "*chapter swipe*". I have no clue how I managed it!


----------



## mooshie78

PW lighting is much more even and balanced than the Nook Glow.  The Nook has a lot more shadows, brighter spots etc.


----------



## mooshie78

telracs said:


> But, Leslie that doesn't help my biggest complaint. When I'm in a book, in the middle of a chapter, I would like to be able to go right to the next chapter without having to call up the menu, go to.....


They should make the swipe up/down to jump chapters an option that can be toggled off.

I see why some like it, but I never jump chapters and it's too easy to accidentally jump when tapping or forgetting and flicking a spec of dust of the screen etc.

In general, Amazon just needs to build more options into the Kindle OS so users can set things how they like.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> *Leslie*, I will try to recreate my "*chapter swipe*". I have no clue how I managed it!


Let me know if you find it. I read the manual this morning and there is no mention of a chapter swipe.

L


----------



## KindleGirl

I thought the chapter swipe on the Touch varied by book. Only some of the books had that option, at least that I had found. I very rarely used it, and like mooshie, I did it by accident more often than I liked. Even a diagonal swipe on my Touch skipped it to the next chapter. Can't say I really miss that feature, but I know some people like it.


----------



## AlexJouJou

I'm not loving it as much as I wanted to love it. 

As far as contrast it is much better than my KK and K2. No problem with that. The new options in font and such are great. 

The light is just o.k. It still feels like backlit to me and my eyes are more tired with it than they were with my KK with lighted cover. I actually prefer how the text looks with the lighted cover on the KK over the PW even though the contrast is so different. 

My main issue is the touch screen. I just do not like it. I hold my Kindle in my left hand and expect to be able to get to the next page easily. About 1/2 of my taps to change page don't register resulting in a lot more effort than I like to get to the next page. I read very fast so this is more annoying than if I read slow. About 30% of the time I end up paging back due to the left side being the page back area. It is really frustrating to me. I also find the touch screen is not as responsive in some areas as I expected - when I have to tap/swipe 4 or 5 times to get it to move to the next page..that's irritating. I don't think mine is defective I think it is where I am tapping/swiping. When I hit it just right it works very quickly. I think it is a left hand hold issue - and I cannot tell you how much I miss those buttons. 

Also the bezel is thin but I cannot get a good grip without inadvertently turning the page back - my hands are very small so this surprised me. In the case it's better (amazon case) but not perfect. I tried another case and it wasn't too great either. I have an Oberon I bought but never used for my KK but it's too big. I did try the MEdge Trip case I had for my Nook Glowlight and it fits o.k. but not exact and the KPW is too think for it. Still it was better. I'm not overly fond of the Medge options though as far as cases. 

I'm not sure this is a keeper - I'm seriously thinking of ordering the new regular Kindle with page turn buttons and a lighted cover. Lighting is so important to me (I read 100% of the time with light) that I hate to loose the KPW light even though it's not my favorite. My screen isn't shadowed heavily or anything...I just am not as fond of it. I do find that on some pages the light makes some text look faint and others look bolded. 

I might try that auto page turn feature to see if it helps.


----------



## AlexJouJou

skyblue said:


> I haven't heard anyone compare the *Paperwhite* to the *Nook Glowlight*. When I was in _Barnes and Noble_ I didn't notice any shadows or unevenness on the Glowlight's screen. Is the technology better on the Nook, or are there similar issues?
> 
> *Leslie*, I will try to recreate my "*chapter swipe*". I have no clue how I managed it!


I gave my Nook Glow to my nephew. For me the light wasn't the issue (though the Nook's was not as even as the Kindle's IMHO) but the contrast was AWFUL. It looked very washed out to me, like faint and my eyes went crazy reading on it. My nephew loves it but doesn't use the light that much.


----------



## sparklemotion

mooshie78 said:


> They should make the swipe up/down to jump chapters an option that can be toggled off.
> 
> I see why some like it, but I never jump chapters and it's too easy to accidentally jump when tapping or forgetting and flicking a spec of dust of the screen etc.
> 
> In general, Amazon just needs to build more options into the Kindle OS so users can set things how they like.


I totally agree. More toggle on and off options would make the Kindle much better, imo. I personally never used the swipe for chapter feature and I actually didn't like it because I like to be able to remove a speck of dust by swiping up or down without changing pages. So for me it's a plus it's gone. I can certainly understand a lot of people missing it though. It really should be an on/off feature.


----------



## Leslie

AlexJouJou said:


> I might try that auto page turn feature to see if it helps.


Because the PW doesn't have Text-to-Speech, there is no auto page turn feature or workaround.

L


----------



## bordercollielady

AlexJouJou said:


> I don't think mine is defective I think it is where I am tapping/swiping. When I hit it just right it works very quickly. I think it is a left hand hold issue - and I cannot tell you how much I miss those buttons.
> 
> Also the bezel is thin but I cannot get a good grip without inadvertently turning the page back - my hands are very small so this surprised me.


I am having a similar problem. I have small hands, but if I hold it in my right hand, my right thumb hurts (I think I may have carpal tunnel or something else that is causing the strain).. at the angle it needs to use to hit the screen. If I hold it in my left hand - When I touch with my left thumb- I keep going back a page. So - I have been holding it on the bottom in my right hand - and moving my thumb up to touch the lower right hand corner. Not sure if I will be able to do that comfortably in the Oberon cover.

If it doesn't feel comfortable to me inside of an Oberon - I will send it back.. I love the lighted screen but I can get that with a lamp. Hoping that eventually they will sell a K3 with buttons and the lighted screen.

Later: Been thinking about this some more.. in the Oberon, it will be much more top heavy and I dont see how I can hold it on the bottom comfortably. In the past - I have folded the Oberon cover back and held it with my left hand and I know that won't work for me.. As much as I love the screen, I won't enjoy it fighting with that touch screen. I think I am going to throw in the towel and return the PW - look for a Lighted cover for the K3.. probably on Ebay.


----------



## mooshie78

AlexJouJou said:


> My screen isn't shadowed heavily or anything...I just am not as fond of it. I do find that on some pages the light makes some text look faint and others look bolded.


Maybe try turning the page refresh on in the settings.

On default it only does the full refresh (the screen flash) every 6 page turns. So you may be getting fainter pages due to ghosting, and the bolder with the refresh. With the page refresh option turned on it will do the full refresh every time.


----------



## mlm525

I am pleased with mine - no complaints.  I would like to change it to list view, instead of cover view though, and so far I am not finding how to do that. Can someone help?


----------



## Leslie

mlm525 said:


> I am pleased with mine - no complaints. I would like to change it to list view, instead of cover view though, and so far I am not finding how to do that. Can someone help?


Tap to bring up the task bar, then tap the icon with 3 bars in the upper right hand corner (the one that looks like a ladder). Cover view/list view is an option on the drop down menu that appears.

L


----------



## avivs

Just got my PW today! I really love it. the screen is Amazing. I can see the shadown at the bottom, but i can live with them.


----------



## Leslie

One thing I am amazed with is how fast the WiFi is. I just downloaded a sample to my PW and I had barely finished hitting the "download to" button and boom! it was there. Last night, I sent a book from All Romance ebooks library to my PW using my email address and the book showed up in less than 60 seconds.

My Touch was poky and slow, even with 3G.

L


----------



## Broadus

skyblue said:


> I haven't heard anyone compare the *Paperwhite* to the *Nook Glowlight*. When I was in _Barnes and Noble_ I didn't notice any shadows or unevenness on the Glowlight's screen. Is the technology better on the Nook, or are there similar issues?
> 
> *Leslie*, I will try to recreate my "*chapter swipe*". I have no clue how I managed it!


Perhaps the lighting in your Barnes and Noble is bright enough to wash out shadows and unevenness on the Glowlight's screen. Comparison's that I have read have all said the PW lighting is better than the Glowlight, but I have no first-hand experience.


----------



## jazzy1721

I have been playing with my PW for a few days and finally decided to keep it.  The cover that I had bought for it kept turning the kindle off while I was trying to read it.  I went back to the one I was using for my touch and no problem with it shutting off while reading.  I have a little ghosting at the bottom but the only time I see it is when I turn the kindle on.  My problem is with having to re-download what I had on goldendog1 to jazzy2.  I had over 200 books that I now have to go through the over 700 in the cloud to redown load.  Just is no easy way that I have found to do this.  I can go and do it from my laptop  but I still have to look through them all.  Some have been there a while.  As all of this is going on I have to rebuild a laptop that the mother board fried on my and also my external drive died where I have all the books from the last 5 years that I have collected from other sources that are now toast.  All the photos everything died.  My son says he can fix but I will be 20 years older by the time he will get to it.  Guess I am starting over.  Some of the photo's are gone as they were from others that I had scanned so we had them.  
Off to see what else I lost.


----------



## CAR

jazzy1721 said:


> As all of this is going on I have to rebuild a laptop that the mother board fried on my and also my external drive died where I have all the books from the last 5 years that I have collected from other sources that are now toast.


So sorry to hear that Jazzy, hope you can recover as much as possible from that laptop and harddrive


----------



## Dragle

Some more impressions after using it for a few days (this time I'll be a little more negative):

I am OK with the touchscreen, but still prefer the hardware buttons for turning pages. 

Don't like having to return to the Home screen, then Settings, then Airplane mode to turn WiFi on/off.  On the K3, it's the first menu option whether on the home screen or inside a book.

Not happy about losing the status bar that the K3 has along the bottom when you are reading.  It gives such a nice little overview of the book structure and your progress.  There are dots marking the chapter breaks, the bar is solid up to your current position and hollow beyond that, and there is a little triangle marker showing where you were when you started your reading session.  Unobtrusive and at a glance you see how much you have read, how far to the next chapter and how much is left of the book.  Genius design thrown out.


----------



## Cardinal

AlexJouJou said:


> My main issue is the touch screen. I just do not like it. I hold my Kindle in my left hand and expect to be able to get to the next page easily. About 1/2 of my taps to change page don't register resulting in a lot more effort than I like to get to the next page. I read very fast so this is more annoying than if I read slow. About 30% of the time I end up paging back due to the left side being the page back area. It is really frustrating to me. I also find the touch screen is not as responsive in some areas as I expected - when I have to tap/swipe 4 or 5 times to get it to move to the next page..that's irritating. I don't think mine is defective I think it is where I am tapping/swiping. When I hit it just right it works very quickly. I think it is a left hand hold issue - and I cannot tell you how much I miss those buttons.


I'm in the exact same boat you are in. Having the exact same issues trying to hold and operate left handed. I'm going to Best Buy to see how responsive their screens are.

I feel the same way you do about page turn buttons.



AlexJouJou said:


> I'm seriously thinking of ordering the new regular Kindle with page turn buttons and a lighted cover.


I have also thought of that. The only reason I haven't is because the Amazon cover doesn't have a strap which I use to easily hold the Kindle. With a Belkin or Noreve cover, I fold the cover back and use the strap to keep it back and then rest the strap on my finger to hold the Kindle. For the Paperwhite I bought the Amazon cover hoping to have a strap added to it but I don't think there is a way to do it.


----------



## mlm525

Leslie said:


> Tap to bring up the task bar, then tap the icon with 3 bars in the upper right hand corner (the one that looks like a ladder). Cover view/list view is an option on the drop down menu that appears.
> 
> L


Well, that was easy! Thanks Leslie!

Mary


----------



## Kathy

I traveled with mine today. Three hour plane ride and that made love it even more. Didn't have to turn on the overhead light at all. I was able to adjust the light perfectly. It does take some getting use to with the light adjustment but I'm learning what works best in each type of lighting. I also love how fast books download. I loaded it up last night and was blown away with the speed.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

skyblue said:


> I haven't heard anyone compare the *Paperwhite* to the *Nook Glowlight*. When I was in _Barnes and Noble_ I didn't notice any shadows or unevenness on the Glowlight's screen. Is the technology better on the Nook, or are there similar issues?
> 
> *Leslie*, I will try to recreate my "*chapter swipe*". I have no clue how I managed it!


I've read at least 3 people on here compare them and say that the PW surpassed them quite a bit.

I cant verify that myself.


----------



## BeastMD

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I've read at least 3 people on here compare them and say that the PW surpassed them quite a bit.
> 
> I cant verify that myself.


I have both, Kindle is marginally better in my opinion, more even overall and a bit brighter. The only major difference is the location of the lights(top on nook). The amazon screen is supposed to be more durable but I'm not going to test it.


----------



## larryb52

i just returned the KPW & I do have the nook glow & initially I thought the KPW was better but the shadows at the bottom take away from the reading the text. Nook-g has the light at the top it doesn't get in the way of the text so IMO the nook does the better job. That said I really think both companies have tried too hard to fix something in e ink that didn't need fixing. A light...keep it simple the k4 & nook simple touch are both good readers leave it at that & just turn on a light. Also IMO 7" tablets is where reading is headed...just my 2 cents & I'm neither pro amazon or pro BN I'm pro reading e books...


----------



## BenJ

larryb52 said:


> i just returned the KPW & I do have the nook glow & initially I thought the KPW was better but the shadows at the bottom take away from the reading the text. Nook-g has the light at the top it doesn't get in the way of the text so IMO the nook does the better job. That said I really think both companies have tried too hard to fix something in e ink that didn't need fixing. A light...keep it simple the k4 & nook simple touch are both good readers leave it at that & just turn on a light. Also IMO 7" tablets is where reading is headed...just my 2 cents & I'm neither pro amazon or pro BN I'm pro reading e books...


Ouch no! Tablets suck for reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BenJ said:


> Ouch no! Tablets suck for reading.


For you, perhaps. But we have a lot of folks here who have no problem reading on a variety of tablets.

And, if you want to limit yourself to just one device without limiting, as much, what you can do, a tablet might be the way to go.

That said, I do agree that for reading only, a dedicated device -- and eInk is the best technology available now -- is superior.


----------



## mooshie78

Disagree about the light not being needed.  They should make an option to totally turn it off, rather than just down very low for those who don't like it.  But it's the best e-ink device I've ever have as I don't have great lamps where I read, and hated the drab gray screen.

I don't mind reading on tablets, but I'd never buy a 7" tablet as the screen is too small for most of the stuff I do on my iPad 2.  Way too small for reading documents a page at at time in portrait (especially with most being 16x9 screen rather than a 4x3 screen like the iPad), smaller than I'd like for movies and web surfing etc.  I general I just see no need myself for a 7" Tablet--too close to my phone in what that small of a screen is good for.  So I don't see myself every buying a tablet smaller than 9.7".

And while that's great for all I do on my iPad, it is a bit bulky to curl up and read a novel on.  I don't generally mind the backlight (other than at night as it can make it harder to fall asleep) as my eyes aren't very sensitive and I don't read for hours on end.  But the size and weight just isn't as comfortable for reading in bed than a small, light e-ink device.


----------



## CAR

larryb52 said:


> i just returned the KPW & I do have the nook glow & initially I thought the KPW was better but the shadows at the bottom take away from the reading the text. Nook-g has the light at the top it doesn't get in the way of the text so IMO the nook does the better job. That said I really think both companies have tried too hard to fix something in e ink that didn't need fixing. A light...keep it simple the k4 & nook simple touch are both good readers leave it at that & just turn on a light. Also IMO 7" tablets is where reading is headed...just my 2 cents & I'm neither pro amazon or pro BN I'm pro reading e books...


I did look at the BN Glow myself at Best Buy, but still waiting for my EDD date of Oct 17 for the PW to come and go. As far as tablets go in general, I hope that's not where reading is headed.... Still to this day I do not know how people can read off phone size backlit screens either. Would make my eyes water.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

WHile I like tablets, and dont mind reading on one, I much prefer the Kindles for ergonomics (primarily wt) and ease on the eyes....without bulky covers as well.

The light, on the PW here at work, is very good, I'm thrilled with it and found it necessary *often  * to use an attached light on my K3. No way was the light of an attached light ever 'better' than that on the PW here.

I dont want the e-reader to be anything other than that...a device on which to read books...and as such, only evolve into a lighter and more efficient book reading and organizing device.

I see so many issues with buttons and touch and 'zones' and spacing and holding....any Kindle (or Nook) I've ever seen is MUCH more comfortable and convenient than any book (except maybe for fanning quickly thru pages.) and so is a huge improvement under almost any circumstances IMO. (Unless it is defective)


----------



## Cloysterpete

Ann in Arlington said:


> For you, perhaps. But we have a lot of folks here who have no problem reading on a variety of tablets.
> 
> And, if you want to limit yourself to just one device without limiting, as much, what you can do, a tablet might be the way to go.
> 
> That said, I do agree that for reading only, a dedicated device -- and eInk is the best technology available now -- is superior.


My normal would be to say ah a tablet will suck for reading on, but I just realised I read for hours a day on iPad while I browse. I'll never own a 7" but if I did there would be two things stopping me reading on it, the battery life isn't great and I would just get distracted and start playing a game or browsing.

My eyes don't strain when reading on iPad but I do want to read on the screen that looks closest to paper, iPad screen may look white and shiny but it looks nothing like ink so I'm not interested in reading books off it.


----------



## Skydog

Cloysterpete said:


> My normal would be to say ah a tablet will suck for reading on, but I just realised I read for hours a day on iPad while I browse. I'll never own a 7" but if I did there would be two things stopping me reading on it, the battery life isn't great and I would just get distracted and start playing a game or browsing.
> 
> My eyes don't strain when reading on iPad but I do want to read on the screen that looks closest to paper, iPad screen may look white and shiny but it looks nothing like ink so I'm not interested in reading books off it.


Not true. The battery life on the Nexus 7 is incredible -- the best of any device I've owned, bar none -- and that includes a boatload. The hi-res display renders periodicals beautifully and the speed/performance of the quad-core processor is nothing less than amazing. I still prefer eink for serious book reading but reading occasionally on the Nexus 7 is a treat.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## northofdivision

Skydog said:


> Not true. The battery life on the Nexus 7 is incredible -- the best of any device I've owned, bar none -- and that includes a boatload. The hi-res display renders periodicals beautifully and the speed/performance of the quad-core processor is nothing less than amazing. I still prefer eink for serious book reading but reading occasionally on the Nexus 7 is a treat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


I second that skydog and ann from arlington. There is room for reading with multiple hardware devices. my nexus 7 with the moonreader app(no hand autoscrolling) is my go to reader when on the subway, kindle 4 non touch for all day (in backpocket of jeans) and hopefully the pw (getting my replacement wed) for reading at night in the pitch dark. (battery life on nexus is outstanding, especially standby when turning off wifi).


----------



## Toby

Uh, don't sit on your K4 by accident, if you keep it in the back pocket of your jeans.


----------



## Heifzilla

skyblue said:


> I haven't heard anyone compare the *Paperwhite* to the *Nook Glowlight*. When I was in _Barnes and Noble_ I didn't notice any shadows or unevenness on the Glowlight's screen. Is the technology better on the Nook, or are there similar issues?


There's a comparison here: http://youtu.be/eQvT56SyZKY Around 15:00 is where it starts.

And still absolutely loving my PW. I can't say anything bad about it at all.


----------



## Cloysterpete

Skydog said:


> Not true. The battery life on the Nexus 7 is incredible -- the best of any device I've owned, bar none -- and that includes a boatload. The hi-res display renders periodicals beautifully and the speed/performance of the quad-core processor is nothing less than amazing. I still prefer eink for serious book reading but reading occasionally on the Nexus 7 is a treat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


huh?

Nexus 7 battery is stated at 9.5 hours, fine for a tablet, they all seem to be around the 10 hour mark like the iPad, some a little less some a little more. But that's a fraction of the reading time I get from kindle3.

I understand it would be good for magazines but I don't read those and my newspaper will always be print based.


----------



## Cloysterpete

northofdivision said:


> (battery life on nexus is outstanding, especially standby when turning off wifi).


So it should be, that's not a cause for celebration its a basic feature, if a tablet was draining with wifi off I would send it straight back. Why should you have to turn off wifi though?, surely its meant to be left on so you always have instant access to anything online. Don't you get sick of turning it on and off?.

I don't know how Android tabs work but if I put iPad down then go to bed in the morning I won't see a noticeable difference in battery level, that's with leaving the wifi on. 3G on the iPhone is a different story, that drains like nobody's business and I have a weak signal.

I told my brother to buy a Nexus 7 as I've been told many a times how good they are so I wanted a go myself, idiot went and bought a superpad (cheap iPad knockoff) that is barely usable, I could have punched him what a dope.


----------



## Pushka

My nexus lasts for days with wifi on and usage of about 30 minutes a day.


----------



## northofdivision

Cloysterpete said:


> So it should be, that's not a cause for celebration its a basic feature, if a tablet was draining with wifi off I would send it straight back. Why should you have to turn off wifi though?, surely its meant to be left on so you always have instant access to anything online. Don't you get sick of turning it on and off?.
> 
> I don't know how Android tabs work but if I put iPad down then go to bed in the morning I won't see a noticeable difference in battery level, that's with leaving the wifi on. 3G on the iPhone is a different story, that drains like nobody's business and I have a weak signal.
> 
> I told my brother to buy a Nexus 7 as I've been told many a times how good they are so I wanted a go myself, idiot went and bought a superpad (cheap iPad knockoff) that is barely usable, I could have punched him what a dope.


Haha. Agreed. I turn it off so i don't have internet access when I read or if i'm writing (with an apple bluetooth keyboard). --Quick note to CloysterPete: android tabs vs ipad battery life. Pre ice cream sandwich, battery life on gingerbread and honeycomb tablets were awful. If you put it on standby it would drain 10% plus per night. ICS and now Jelly Bean has solved that issue, fortunately -- Back to PW impressions. All this light objectivity has me wanting to go back to when the K3 was released. There was seemingly almost universal approval and wow effect at the new pearl 167ppi e-ink display from 2 to 3. Ahh, the good ol' days. For those who are really happy with the PW, that's awesome. All of us who have gotten units we're not happy with because of page skipping, blotches, shadows, yellow/pink/blue (just to put it out there, yellow i'd prefer out of the three) hues, we're jealous. Will report back when my replacement comes sometime today.


----------



## FearIndex

Greetings from a newcomer and thank you for an extremely informative forum/membership here. Here are my first impressions on my Kindle Paperwhite 3G without SO, with the black Amazon leather cover.

As a background, I have the Kindle 2 3G (with Amazon cover), Kindle 3 Wi-Fi (with Amazon lighted cover) and Kindle 4 non-touch Wi-Fi (with Amazon lighted cover). I was absolutely amazed by the first two devices, the sleek design, quality of the leather on the cover, the magical function of the e-ink, the light on the Kindle 3 cover... My first Kindles sold me both on Kindle as well as e-reading for good. Kindle 4 was more of a mixed bag: the Amazon cover was of far lesser quality in pretty much every way and its light shone in my eye and, well, other than being smaller and maybe a little smarter looking, the Kindle 4 non-touch isn't really better than the Kindle 3. I got used to Kindle 4 and do like it (I passed the Kindle 3 onto family), but still, a bit of a mixed bag that one.

I skipped Kindle Touch because of lack of page turning buttons, which I deemed a mandatory feature. I'm not so concerned with keyboard, I hardly ever write on Kindle so even Kindle 4 non-touch was fine for my use, but I do like page turning buttons. But with the launch of Paperwhite, I was convinced that touch is the future at Amazon and I better try hopping on board - all the cool stuff would be coming to touch only and I would be missing out elsewhere. I wasn't personally concerned about the lack of audio features, Kindle 4 didn't have them either and I had never used them on any of my earlier Kindles. Being located in Europe, I didn't have access to free 3G experimental browser anyway (we only had and have the free store access here) in earlier Kindles, so I haven't missed that either. Browse is Wi-Fi only for me and has always been.

Shipping:

This brings me to the Kindle Paperwhite. I ordered it from Amazon USA within the hour of the order page going live on launch day. The cover was supposed to ship October 10th and the Kindle on October 1st. In actual fact, the cover shipped October 1st and the Kindle PW on October 2nd. Living in Europe and Amazon not yet shipping the PW here, I had to have it third-party couriered to me. Rest assured in this situation, I am in no mood for any return circus if I can avoid it. You guys sharing your ups and downs here, while very useful and much appreciated, certainly made for an antsy wait!

The first little hurdle came during shipping - I wasn't aware of it before, but I am now thanks to this forum as well as this new experience - Amazon actually ships Kindle in the U.S. without any other packaging, other than its own sealed black box without many identifying details. All my previous Kindles came box-in-a-box. Especially because the cover shipped separately (in a padded envelope), the Kindle shipped alone without any of the receipts that usually are there. This caused me some additional pain over duties and such, because one of my items was basically an unidentified, sealed black box, but it got sorted out properly and I got both packets today - the Kindle still properly sealed for that all-important unboxing at home. If I had to do it again, I'd try to get two items in the same shipment from Amazon, where they might slip them in a box with a receipt.

Cover:

Moving on the actual products, I first unboxed the Amazon Kindle PW leather cover (onyx black). Let me just say, where there was disappointment with the Kindle 4 one, immediate satisfaction here. The cover on both sides is back to a finely textured leather, a little soft and lovely feeling in hand, somewhat alike the Kindle 2 and 3 covers but with a more modern texture. It again looks and feels like a book, the Kindle 4 cover felt more like just a device casing with its harder, non-textured covers that looked like they would scratch if you even look at them wrong. Inside the fabricy material is really fine and finer than on the Kindle 4 cover, it has this very nice texture to it. Also, they have retained the one good part of the Kindle 4 cover here: the solid hole the reader is pushed into. None of that wobbling like in the Kindle 2 and 3 covers. Finally, the finishing touch is the metallic piece with the Kindle logo on it, which is a part of the new magnetic latch, that replaces the Kindle 3 rubber band with this more elegant solution (Kindle 4 omitted this feature).

Closed, on the table, this is by far the best looking Kindle in an Amazon leather case that I have. It looks very inviting and does not disappoint when picked up. It feels good in the hand too. Total weight is fine and with the case there is enough bezel to grip. The usefully small size like Kindle 4 cover, with the physical attractiveness of the fine Amazon Kindle 2/3 cases. And of course, as you know it automatically starts and shuts the Kindle down when you open and close the cover. This is a huge feature for me, who often reads in pitch dark and had to fiddle for the power switch. On my non-SO PW the opening of the cover returns to whatever book (or main menu) I was reading when closing, so there is no need to swipe anything on the screen to get going. It just works and does so very promptly too. So, clearly Amazon seems to have gotten the cover and its interaction with Kindle PW right. So first impressions - so far, so good.

Touch:

Starting the new Kindle PW (it was readily charged, which was nice) was a little different compared to past experiences. More graphical, I should say. It demonstrated most of the icons, menus and touch gestures, which was useful since this was my first touch Kindle and I understand quite different from the old Kindle Touch as well. For some reason it didn't (or I missed it) really spend any time on adjusting the screen lighting, which I had to look for a bit when I got to that, but that was the only thing I needed help with. Some smaller nuances of the user interface I had already learned from this fine forum of course. All in all, a nice start, found my registration without logging in, 3G was active and Wi-Fi quickly enabled as part of the start-up process. Basically when I got to the main menu a few minutes later, I was good to go. The menu, of course, is quite different from the past (unless you put it into list mode) - I do like the book covers a lot. In Europe, non-SO version at least, there is no advertisement bar on the bottom of the main menu, but the popular book suggestions are there.

I had two major concerns with the Kindle PW. First of them was touch and the lack of page turning buttons. I expected this to be a potential deal breaker, but judging by first impressions it will not be. The capacitive touchscreen works really well, better than the Kindle Touch screen I hear. Well, I don't know about that without first hand experience, but at least the PW seems to work really well here. Selecting books by clicking their covers is very intuitive and even things like swiping through book covers or the experimental browser work well enough, of course understanding the limitations of the e-ink screen. The on-screen keyboard is actually excellent, best of any of the Kindle keyboards I have previously used. For the first time I am actually enjoying typing of the Kindle. Also, the matte screen does not seem prone to fingerprints (unlike glossy tablets), so I don't think I'm going to have a problem with smudges either. 

Best of all, changing pages inside a book turned out to be no problem in the first hour or two of reading behind me. I just softly tap on the side of the screen instead of the button next to it, being right handed the click areas seem quite perfect for me (I would appreciate more configurability for the touch areas though, for those who need it). I never missed a page turning click, it just worked. Don't get me wrong, I still think Amazon should offer the page-turn buttons to those who need them (perhaps with an option to turn them off if need be) and would very likely grab such a model, but is a far cry from the deal-breaking touch screen hell I was fearing. The only slight inconveninece whas the odd case of turning a page back and having to click the other side, wasn't an issue at all for me. At least judging by these first impressions, touch will not be a problem, and in some instances it will be a major positive too (e.g. the virtual keyboard).

Screen:

The second concern of mine was the new lighted screen. Originally because I feared how the purity of e-ink would be affected (I'm one of those people who really dislike reading on tablets that I do own and love the e-ink concept), but then also because of all the problems reported here and elsewhere with this new technology. I do have to concur, this is probably the most challenging feature of the Kindle PW. I spent most of my first hours pondering this question, so let me try to put those first impressions into words - and obviously I will have to check back in the future to report how my feelings evolve.

First things first, I do have the same shadowing on the bottom of the screen from the LEDs there, but I am happy to say I have none of the discoloration, text shadowing or individual specs of light some have reported. The color of my screen is happily white and bright, other than the slightly uneven light distribution eminating from the bottom edge, which I believe is normal for the design because the LEDs are there. Amazon has done a pretty good job of betting the light more uniform than on the Nook's glowlight. Some on the Internet have also discussed screen alignment too, there is a slight tilt on my screen which you can notice in the menu, but it is not noticeable when reading. So, from a manufacturing point of view my unit is a keeper.

However, the question remains: is the edge-lighted screen better than Kindles of old with lighted covers? I'm not sure yet. I do agree with those who says it, maybe together with the touch layer, do affect the purity of the e-ink screen a little. When I got my first Kindle 2 way back when, it felt magical that there was this electronic "paper" that could manipulate the atoms right on the top of the device. I still remember the awe of seeing the picture remain when it was turned off and drained of battery. Especially when powered on, Kindle PW looks a bit more like a screen. Together with the slight unevenness of the light distribution, some of that magic feels lost. Although if you dial the lighting all the way down (it won't turn completely off even when holding the minus, though) or turn the device off (when the lights does turn off to show similar "screensavers" as Kindle 4), it certainly looks very much the e-ink screen that it is. 

Another issue with the lighted screen is the contrast to the surrounding world. When using a lighted cover on a past Kindle, the light would always light up the bezel and a little of the surrounding area as well. Now that only the screen lights up (even though it is nothing like a backlight, fortunately), it does feel like it may tax the eyes a little more when reading in the dark like I use to. The immediate first impression was like I should have an ambient reading light (or a lighted Kindle PW cover) or something in addition to this, which seems counterproductive.

I would say, though, that my perspective has changed a little over the past hours of playing and seriously reading with the device. The Silmarillion seriously, I might add. It is good that there is so much room for adjustment in the lighting and I finally settled onto 13 out of 24 for darkness and dimly lit areas (I am yet to try in daylight). It was funny how 12 was too little, 14 was too much, but suddenly 13 felt just right. So whatever you do, I highly recommend you play around with the entire scale available to see if it makes a difference. One click made a big difference for me. At 13, the light is enough to read for me, not too bright to be taxing and bright enough for that paperwhite glow that was and is supposed to make this Kindle special. I think this setting definitely holds promise.

I opened my cover-lighted Kindle 4 next to it and it was way too bright in comparison, in darkness. The light was more evenly spread on the Kindle PW than the Kindle 4 light, although the latter obviously doesn't suffer from similar LED shadowing pattern as the PW does. (Kindle 4 light suffers mostly from hotspotting.) Again, the old Kindle 4 also shone in my eyes when I "held it wrong" which was and is annoying. So, when I went looking for trouble the Kindle PW screen felt a little more problematic in isolation, than it actually did after comparing it with my older Kindle... Kindle PW was actually the easier-on-the-eyes companion in that dark reading excercise, once I found the optimal setting for the lighted screen. Who knew.

By the way, I use the "with every page turn" page refresh on both devices, I couldn't stand the ghosting of the "only every six pages" page refresh method on the first Kindle 4 release, which had it mandatory. The blink to black full page refresh is plenty fast and painless on the Kindle PW, in my opinion. The lighted screen might even make the blink a little less painful for those who hate it, but what do I know since I don't actually hate it...

And with that I conclude my first impressions. I am not at all worried about the touch only nature of the device, or any other performance issues (X-Ray seems like a nice gimmick, new for me upgrading from Kindle 4 non-touch), but I need more time to get fully in terms with the display and how I feel about it. It did grow on me during the first hours, though, so for the time being I see us being on a positive trajectory. I'll ping back later to report where we got.

I hope some of you found this helpful. These are, of course, only my opinions and experiences.


----------



## GBear

Thank you, FearIndex! You came from very nearly my perspective in past Kindle experience and concerns about the PW. I am much more excited about the possibility of upgrading from my K3 to the PW after reading your first impressions.

Please keep us posted on your ongoing experience with the new PW!


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

Nice review of your first impressions, FI.  I am similarly pleased with my PW but I will defer to your articulacy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, FearIndex!

And welcome to KindleBoards! Be sure to check out the Book Corner and the Book Bazaar for many book recommendations.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Nice review, FearIndex.  I had pretty much the same attitudes and experiences you did.  After your description of the cover, I want to get one now.  It just seems like the price is too high in relation to the cost of the device.  I've been using one I already had that works for the PW even though it's too big and doesn't turn it on and off.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions....


----------



## FearIndex

Thank you, all, for the warm welcomes! I appreciate the comments. Time for some second-day comments...



FearIndex said:


> And with that I conclude my first impressions. I am not at all worried about the touch only nature of the device, or any other performance issues (X-Ray seems like a nice gimmick, new for me upgrading from Kindle 4 non-touch), but I need more time to get fully in terms with the display and how I feel about it. It did grow on me during the first hours, though, so for the time being I see us being on a positive trajectory. I'll ping back later to report where we got.


Screen update:

First a little update on the screen. I think this video review, I think linked by CAR here (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-ysggWiLZkk) has a pretty good summary on the screen, showing the unevenness of the bottom area as well as how the bottom half is somewhat brighter than the top half. I don't see any colored blotches on my screen, like some have unfortunately had and posted here, and the tone of the color is thankfully white, but as said already yesterday, I do see the unevenness in the brightness.

I don't have any daylight experience yet, since my reading has been after the dark inside. In well lit rooms, turning the light to zero, in which case the light still remains on a little but the light doesn't show in a lit room, gives you are very traditional e-ink experience. That's good for the times when you don't need the screen light. In lit rooms, with the light to minimum, the Paperwhite screen looks like my older Kindle screens, just higher resolution of course. Contrast is good. I would prefer an option to turn off the lights completely to save battery, but as far as reading without the screen light goes, in effect you can do that if you have an external light. (The minimum light setting shows any visible lighting only in pitch dark, it doesn't show in lit rooms.)

As for using the screen light, I find the light less taxing when reading in ambient lighting, in pitch dark I'm still adjusting and trying to find a comfortable setting. This is because the screen doesn't really light up the surrounds, just the screen, so the contrast between the device and the surroundings is major. Yesterday I mentioned 13 as a pretty good starting point, but I have also toyed with very low numbers such as 5. Mostly I use 13 at this time. On the other hand, because I have mostly read in the dark and the light makes surroundings look even darker, I haven't even noticed the white Kindle text on the reader that some asked opinions in another thread... no, the white logo doesn't distract me at all. Other plus side is, opening the "glowing" Kindle a couple of times this evening has created a spontaneous "wow" in my mind, so there is definitely something captivating about it.

To see the difference between a backlight (like on PC and tablet screens) and a frontlight (like on Kindle), I placed the Kindle PW next to a computer screen and set the Kindle light to full brightness... the Kindle was still a lot easier on the eyes compared to the PC backlight. I know this is just anecdotal evidence from one screen, but to me it does seem clear frontlight is not the same as a backlight. I read the Kindle user manual today in a room with some ambient lighting, with the screen light set to 13, and it was already a quite good experience - I completely forgot about the light most of the time and did feel like it was a benefit, as it should be of course, because the area where I was sitting was fairly dark. I am hopeful this feeling grows as I get used to the light and adjustments, as I did with the cover lights previously.

Even though the screen doesn't really show fingerprints or smudges pretty much at all, I still feel the urge to have a microfiber cloth nearby for cleaning it.

Gestures and features:

Special thank you to Miss Moneypenny who taught me how to go back with just right hand (swipe left to right). I didn't think to try that direction. It does seem a little counter-intuitive, but hey, it works really well! Just a very small swipe left to right on the right side of the screen and back it goes. After that I took to reading the manual... (Another useful feature is pinch to zoom to change the font size while reading, without having to click to the menu. You can now also pinch zoom some images in certain books, after holding them, useful.)

I had initially turned off the "mins left in book" feature (or mins left in chapter), but actually found it potentially useful when browsing the manual. I just think that it may be slightly disturbing when reading fiction and wanting to dive deep into the story, but I can see it having its uses sometimes. Personally, I'd prefer to have the page number or perhaps just the visual progress bar of old Kindles on the bottom, but as it is I have to settle for the location number (as well as the percentage).

Finally, a really cool feature I learned today is the translator. Hold down a word in a book and then swipe to paint further text if you want, then tap More and from there you can translate the text to multiple languages. Seems quite useful, an extension of the pre-existing, already very useful dictionary feature. You can also open Wikipedia from here to see what is said there of the selected topic, as well as share to Facebook or Twitter. Choosing words and text this way is one of the big benefits of the touchscreen. While the dictionary was useful on non-touch Kindles as well, it was a very big deal on Kindle 2 for me, to check the meaning of that one tricky word, selecting the word to look up is much easier now. I'm liking the touch screen a lot.

More on my experiences with holding/using touch on the Kindle PW in these threads:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129013.msg1911461.html#msg1911461
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129312.msg1911206.html#msg1911206

I think that sums up these first impressions, I'll pop in for more once I get a little more reading under the belt.


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, FearIndex, for the excellent observations.


----------



## Heifzilla

Great review, FearIndex.  Thank you.


----------



## FearIndex

FearIndex said:


> I think that sums up these first impressions, I'll pop in for more once I get a little more reading under the belt.


Couple of more things:

Ghosting on e-ink. I think some people have reported that fonts are sometimes thin-looking in certain parts of the screen and better in others. I have noticed that the Kindle PW does have such a tendency when it partially refreshes the e-ink screen, for example after adjusting the light or turning pages without the "refresh after every page" setting turned on. This is of course the nature of e-ink and present already on Kindle 4 (and before, but Kindle 4 was the first to widely use partial refresh), but for those who maybe come from an earlier version and are not used to partial refreshes, setting the automatic refresh on might help (it still won't refresh after a pop-up, but a page change alleviates that). I think the extra sharp screen on the Kindle PW might also add to any ghosting tendencies when making partial refreshes. So, try putting the every-page refresh on if you have such issues, at least for me using it works best and with it I can enjoy the best e-ink can give. It is in Settings, under Reading Options, set Page Refresh to On.

Second point concerns the Kindle PW screen light settings. In my earlier posts (e.g. here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128453.msg1910248.html#msg191024 I mentioned liking the 13 setting on the screen. Now I've come to try even lower settings, last night I read in darkness with setting 8, which seemed really suitable for that. Because of the nature of e-ink and the front light, it actually needs a lot less light than backlighted screen does to show the black text with good clarity and contrast. So, my tendency seems to be going lower with the screen brightness to retain that e-inkyness while still having suitable light for reading in the dark. As a bonus, the amount of light this low settings puts out to the surroundings is negligible, because it is a front light directed at the screen not away from it, so if you have that special someone sleeping next to you while reading he or she won't be disturbed as much.

Something similar happened when picking up the Kindle PW for the first time in daylight. It was left on light setting 8 from last night and it looked wonderful in daylight too. I mean, you can't really see it is glowing at all on this setting in good lighting, but what you do see is the whiter background and that it is easier to read because the light adds subtly to the ambient lighting. So it helps reading and whitens the background, but I don't really see it being lighted, instead it just looks like better e-ink. It is very subtle at this level, of course the setting you could go up to depends a lot on how bright the day/area is. From the setting 8, when I drop it to zero lighting setting, the screen becomes significantly more grey and drab. I think here's the catch for me, I really like the way e-ink looks. It has this special attribute to it, and part of that book-like charm is that it doesn't look like a screen, but a page out of a book. In daylight, on setting 8 it still does, just better. (In daylight you can't really see any light evenness issues either.)

For me, any light evenness issues aside, so far I don't really seem to be comfortable with the Kindle glowing too much because I don't want to use tablets for reading either because of this. I mean it is cool when you pick it up and browse the features, but when I want to dive into a book I don't want to feel like I'm reading on a computer (even though in effect, I am). That is the magical promise of e-ink, to look and feel like a book with all the benefits of computerized reading. So, currently my train of thought is to keep adjusting the light just so, that it does its business of helping the contrast and my reading independent of other lighting available... but doing so in the least intrusive way.

(By the way, my Kindle PW screen looks pretty much like in the pictures Amazon posted about the screen at different lightings, link e.g. here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128460.msg1912405.html#msg1912405)


----------



## Dragle

To me the faint ghosting is similar to reading a paper book where either some ink from the other side of the page shows through, or has rubbed off from the facing page.  It doesn't bother me enough to turn on every-page refresh.

As for uneven screen lighting, I really only notice it in a dark or very dimly lit room.  With normal ambient light, it looks perfectly even and I can't even see the shadowing at the very bottom at all.  I'm very happy with that aspect of the PW.  

What I'm not as happy with is the different behavior and menu structure as compared to the K3 keyboard.


----------



## FearIndex

FearIndex said:


> For me, any light evenness issues aside, so far I don't really seem to be comfortable with the Kindle glowing too much because I don't want to use tablets for reading either because of this. ...
> (By the way, my Kindle PW screen looks pretty much like in the pictures Amazon posted about the screen at different lightings, link e.g. here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128460.msg1912405.html#msg1912405)


I eventually ended up not liking the frontlight, the longer version of the story and my PW review here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129852.0.html

I'm in the lookout for using my Kindle 4 or a small Kindle 5 with a new lighted cover at the moment for night reading... Also considering some lighted cover for the Paperwhite, maybe.

Then a comment on partial refreshes and why I use the full page refresh option...

Dragle:

I think your comparison of the faint ghosting to a paper book with some ink showing for the other side is actually a really good one. I could probably live with the partial refreshes if I didn't hate the fact that sometimes it refreshes partially and some times fully. I think it is better to do it one way or the other, it seems more disturbing to me when you don't know when it happens.  On the Paperwhite I can see that partial refreshes do sometimes cause partial bolding and/or thinnening of parts of the text on screen. (Some have reported this issue.) This can happen for example after adjusting the light. Choosing next page fixes the issue and using the automatic page refresh option helps too.


----------



## JuliMonroe

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was just saying this to my husband.
> 
> I have my collections set up so that I have six collections and then the book I'm currently reading at the bottom (I stole this idea from Ann.) But I could see having covers inside the collections.
> 
> Betsy


And I just stole it from the two of you. Thanks!


----------



## stevene9

I loaded up 140 books to my PW, indexed everything, and am close to deciding to give it to my wife. I will try it for another day or two, but while it may be sharper than my KK, the KK seems to have darker print which is easier to read. Its a shame because it seems to have a perfect screen. My shading at the bottom is superb, almost not noticeable until you put the light all the way up. It is as good as, or probably better than the photos that Amazon used:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_365798002_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000841001&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0SVJ6Z72Z698J8M83T6H&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1404805882&pf_rd_i=1000841011

My wife has a k1 and was either going to get my KK or my PW, depending upon which I liked better.

Steve


----------



## Heifzilla

I've had my PW for two weeks now.  I am still loving it.  Battery life is ok, no where nearly as good as my KK, but that is to be expected due to the additional drain of the LEDs (which isn't much but is enough to make a difference).  I just recharged my PW for the first time this morning, so I got two weeks of pretty regular reading out of it, at least an hour or two a day, with the light on usually around 18 or so.

I adore the fact that I can read this in the dark also and not disturb my husband.  I don't have to worry about a light being clipped on to the thing, and I can adjust the lighting to suit my mood.  The whole thing to me is a win-win, though apparently not for everyone.


----------



## stevene9

stevene9 said:


> I loaded up 140 books to my PW, indexed everything, and am close to deciding to give it to my wife. I will try it for another day or two, but while it may be sharper than my KK, the KK seems to have darker print which is easier to read. Its a shame because it seems to have a perfect screen. My shading at the bottom is superb, almost not noticeable until you put the light all the way up. It is as good as, or probably better than the photos that Amazon used:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_365798002_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000841001&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0SVJ6Z72Z698J8M83T6H&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1404805882&pf_rd_i=1000841011
> 
> My wife has a k1 and was either going to get my KK or my PW, depending upon which I liked better.
> 
> Steve


Having read for several hours with the PW I am changing my mind. If I can figure out how to work it (thank you folks in Tips & Tricks), my wife may wind up with the KK.

Steve


----------



## Raheulon

The PW learns your reading speed and can predict how much time you have left in the chapter and in the entire book. This seems like a software update, so I’m not sure if it will be implemented for previous Kindle models or not. Again, it’s a small thing, but it’s nice to know how much longer “let me just finish this chapter” will actually be. Or whether you really should stay up to finish the book.


----------



## Cindy416

Raheulon said:


> The PW learns your reading speed and can predict how much time you have left in the chapter and in the entire book. This seems like a software update, so I'm not sure if it will be implemented for previous Kindle models or not. Again, it's a small thing, but it's nice to know how much longer "let me just finish this chapter" will actually be. Or whether you really should stay up to finish the book.


I LOVE this feature. In fact, it's one of the main reasons that I bought the PW. (I have a Touch that's worked great.) I often read while on my treadmill, and it's a huge help to be able to see how much more walking I can fit in if I finish a chapter.


----------



## mooshie78

I love that feature as well.  I mainly read at night, and its very useful in deciding whether to read one more chapter or not before passing out.

I'm loving my PW overall.  Pleased with the screen/light on mine, love the smaller form factor (never used the keyboard anyway), love the touch screen, and still getting great battery life (around 25% left, charged when I got it on 10/2).


----------



## tlshaw

My PW arrived yesterday and I am thrilled with it. This is my first upgrade since I purchased the K1 almost 5 years ago.The first thing I noticed was how much smaller the PW was than the K1. I immediately plugged it in, as I had to be away for a while and did not get home to play with it until later. I like the lighting on it. It was wonderful to be able to read without having to make sure I am near a lamp. I alos love the collections option, which was never available on the K1.

I purchased an Oberon cover for the Touch, thinking it would be about the same size. I tried the PW in it, to see if I liked the cover. I didn't. It makes the whole thing feel too heavy. I will try to return it, but if they won't let me, I will probably try to sell it here or on Ebay. I kind of like reading it nekkid. I think I will give that a few days, and possibly buy a sleeve to keep it in. This weekend I plan to put on the Decalgirl skin I purchased.

I was getting worried when I read all of the issues people were having, but am very pleased with my new PW and happy that I upgraded now.


----------



## mooshie78

I read mine without a case as well, and love it that way.  I went with the Amazon Zip sleeve to store it in when not in use, when tossing it in a bag etc.


----------



## Kathy

One of the nicest things I like on the PW is how easy it is to go to Cloud and just touch the books I want to download. I find that easier than going to Manage My Kindle to send the books. Can believe how fast they download.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Just got mine and so far I'm happy with it. Now I can't wait to get the For Dummies book as I'm sure there are plenty of things I'm probably not aware of. Not trying to rush you guys.


----------



## Leslie

Lizzarddance said:


> Just got mine and so far I'm happy with it. Now I can't wait to get the For Dummies book as I'm sure there are plenty of things I'm probably not aware of. Not trying to rush you guys.


The pressure...the pressure...LOL

L


----------



## Toby

Kathy, did you use the cloud reader, or is there a place where it says cloud on a kindle ereader? I am confused. I just downloaded the cloud reader to my iPad 2. I downloaded & pinned a book, but clicking on the book did not open it.  I have Safari on my iPad.


----------



## Kathy

The Cloud is on the home screen of the Home screen of the Paperwhite Kindle. When you go to Cloud all your books are listed. I use the list view to see more books on each screen. To download all you have to do is tap on the title. You stay in cCloudmao you can keep touching titles until you are finished. Very fast and easy.


----------



## FearIndex

Kindle PW calls "Cloud" what other Kindle e-ink devices call "Archived Items".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> Kindle PW calls "Cloud" what other Kindle e-ink devices call "Archived Items".


Sort of.

On older kindles, 'Archived Items' contained any thing that wasn't on _that_ device. If I download _Book A_ from 'archived items' to my kindle, and then go looking for that book in 'archived items', I won't find it.

I might find it if I search from a different device on your account, though. . . it depends on whether or not it has been downloaded to _that_ device.

Many folks had one kindle they downloaded virtually everything too, so their Archived Items hardly had anything in it. But their back up kindle didn't get much sent to it at all directly, so it had relatively few books on it but the Archived Items list was extensive. Basically, the number of things in 'archived items' goes down as you download things to _that_ Kindle.

With the Fires and the PW kindle, "Device" means everything downloaded to the Kindle, and "Cloud" has everything _everything_. So "Device" is more a subset of "Cloud". "Cloud" will always be the same number of books because even after you d/l it to a PW or the Fire, it's still IN the cloud. And it will be the same number on any PW kindle or Fire.


----------



## BenJ

I just got mine yesterday from best buy and so far I really like it. The screen is really clear and there are no color blotches like some people have experienced. It took forever for to index all 500+ books i had, but importing collections was a breeze.


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sort of.
> 
> On older kindles, 'Archived Items' contained any thing that wasn't on _that_ device. If I download _Book A_ from 'archived items' to my kindle, and then go looking for that book in 'archived items', I won't find it.
> 
> I might find it if I search from a different device on your account, though. . . it depends on whether or not it has been downloaded to _that_ device.
> 
> Many folks had one kindle they downloaded virtually everything too, so their Archived Items hardly had anything in it. But their back up kindle didn't get much sent to it at all directly, so it had relatively few books on it but the Archived Items list was extensive. Basically, the number of things in 'archived items' goes down as you download things to _that_ Kindle.
> 
> With the Fires and the PW kindle, "Device" means everything downloaded to the Kindle, and "Cloud" has everything _everything_. So "Device" is more a subset of "Cloud". "Cloud" will always be the same number of books because even after you d/l it to a PW or the Fire, it's still IN the cloud. And it will be the same number on any PW kindle or Fire.


Ann, I am not able to confirm that.

My PW "Cloud" shows only items that are not on the device, just like "Archived Items" on $69 Kindle 5.


----------



## Leslie

Okay so..

On my PW I have 441 items in the Cloud and 38 items on the device for a total of 479.

On the $69K I have 476 items in the Archived Items and 9 items on the device for a total of 485.

The latter includes a welcome letter and transferring your Kindle content document which might be some of the discrepancy. Plus, I've been practicing sending documents and I deleted one from the $69 that's still on the PW. But there is still a difference of 5 documents between the two--and I'm not going to go through the Cloud and the Archive item by item to figure out the difference. I have too much other stuff to do right now. LOL.

L


----------



## mooshie78

Same here. Cloud on PW only shows things I haven't downloaded to it. 

Of course the files are still in the cloud and can be downloaded to other devices. They just don't show on the cloud screen on the PW after being downloaded.


----------



## Dragle

I have a K3, Fire, and PW.  

On the K3 it's the Archived Items as previously described.
On the PW, Cloud works like Archived Items.  It lists books not on the device, and be careful when you try to tap the Sort By control or else you will accidentally download a book.  
On the Fire, Cloud works like Ann said and lists everything whether on the device or not.

Ay yi yi.

ETA: Anyone with a KT want to tell us how it works on that?


----------



## Leslie

Dragle said:


> I have a K3, Fire, and PW.
> 
> On the K3 it's the Archived Items as previously described.
> On the PW, Cloud works like Archived Items. It lists books not on the device, and be careful when you try to tap the Sort By control or else you will accidentally download a book.
> On the Fire, Cloud works like Ann said and lists everything whether on the device or not.
> 
> Ay yi yi.
> 
> ETA: Anyone with a KT want to tell us how it works on that?


My Touch is on vacation with the bookkeeper so I don't have it in my possession, but I think it has the same sort of Archive as the K3 and $69K.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> I have a K3, Fire, and PW.
> 
> On the K3 it's the Archived Items as previously described.
> On the PW, Cloud works like Archived Items. It lists books not on the device, and be careful when you try to tap the Sort By control or else you will accidentally download a book.
> On the Fire, Cloud works like Ann said and lists everything whether on the device or not.
> 
> Ay yi yi.
> 
> ETA: Anyone with a KT want to tell us how it works on that?


Huh. That's kinda weird then.

On the one hand I guess it's good that they keep the behavior consistent across eInk devices, even while changing the terminology.

On the other hand, if you're going to use the same terminology on two different kinds of devices (eInk vs. Fire), one would expect the terms to mean the same thing on both of them. 

Fortunately, it's a minor quibble. Still, I might just share with Amazon that it could potentially cause confusion.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. That's kinda weird then.
> 
> On the one hand I guess it's good that they keep the behavior consistent across eInk devices, even while changing the terminology.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're going to use the same terminology on two different kinds of devices (eInk vs. Fire), one would expect the terms to mean the same thing on both of them.
> 
> Fortunately, it's a minor quibble. Still, I might just share with Amazon that it could potentially cause confusion.


Well I think the PW is truly different then the other Kindles when it comes to this. No archive anymore. If you think of Cloud/Device as a toggle for the storage you are looking at, it makes more sense.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Well I think the PW is truly different then the other Kindles when it comes to this. No archive anymore. If you think of Cloud/Device as a toggle for the storage you are looking at, it makes more sense.


Yes. . . . but, for me, it's also the same. . On older kindles you don't have a choice of cloud and device because what you see is, by default, device, and if you want cloud, you go to 'archived items'. So it's the same functionality, really, but a different mechanism and different words.

The confusion I can see is that, on the Fire, when you look at the cloud you see EVERYTHING, whether you've downloaded it or not. There's an icon on each book to indicate, when you're looking at the cloud, whether a specific book has been downloaded to the device.

For example, I have Krista Ball's _Spirits Rising_ on my original Fire. I can see it listed in the cloud with out the 'download now' arrow. I _also_ see it listed when I move over to view the device items.

It's perfectly clear on the Fire how it works -- no confusion there. It's just that, for me, if they're going to use the same words and the same mechanism, I expect it to all work the same way.


----------



## Dragle

Also, I'm not sure which way I would prefer. I like seeing _only_ non-device books on the PW because it makes a smaller set to scroll through. On the other hand, the Fire can show more per page so I'm fine with seeing the whole list with the icon to show whether it's on the device or not.

I think I would prefer 3 options: Device - Cloud - All, with Cloud meaning non-device only as on the PW. But more important would be a better way to organize, sort, and navigate your library! Having collections is better than nothing, but not much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here's what I have (books only):


*Device**Cloud*  *Device*  *Total* Manage Your Kindle1328---1328Paperwhite1248501298Kindle Touch10862161302



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, if it's a contest: 

MYK -- books only *TOTAL 1636*
PW -- books only *59* on device *1553* in cloud -- i.e. NOT on the kindle *TOTAL 1612*
K4 -- books only *243* on device *1527* in archived items *TOTAL 1770*
Fire -- books only * 80* on device* no easy way to count the cloud 
Fire HD -- books only *12* on device* no easy way to count the cloud

*The Fires don't say how many books there are, at least, not that I could find. . . . but on the Fire there were 20 rows of 4 and on the HD 3 rows of 4. I decided not to count the cloud. 

On the original Fire, when viewing cloud, there's an arrow indicating it's available for download. If it's already on the device there is no arrow. On the HD, there's nothing if it's in the cloud and a check mark if it's already on the device.

It's interesting to me that the numbers don't add up the same way across different devices. . . . . I think in some cases collection titles are being counted and the 'my clippings' file. Also, possibly, personal documents. I'm not sure all the kindles consider the same things as 'books' vs something else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Contest?  There's a contest?  Someone asked about a Kindle Touch comparison....so I posted one.  But hey, if you feel the need to win something, I concede.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's interesting to me that the numbers don't add up the same way across different devices. . . . . I think in some cases collection titles are being counted and the 'my clippings' file. Also, possibly, personal documents. I'm not sure all the kindles consider the same things as 'books' vs something else.


Yeah, that's why I tried limiting it to books, to see if the numbers would unify. But they didn't.  The PW and the KT are close, but still four different. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Contest? There's a contest? Someone asked about a Kindle Touch comparison....so I posted one. But hey, if you feel the need to win something, I concede.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Woo Hoo! I won! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, that's why I tried limiting it to books, to see if the numbers would unify. But they didn't.  The PW and the KT are close, but still four different.
> 
> Betsy


I know. Weird, right? . . . I was trying to work it out myself. . .by switching what displayed and trying to make the count match but couldn't. It's a puzzlement.


----------



## stevene9

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, that's why I tried limiting it to books, to see if the numbers would unify. But they didn't.  The PW and the KT are close, but still four different.
> 
> Betsy


Ok, so what enterpising person is going to compare the differences from the "manage your Kindle" page and the archive or cloud totals. I'm way to lazy, but someone with a smaller cloud might take the lead in determinng which items are left out of which total.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stevene9 said:


> Ok, so what enterpising person is going to compare the differences from the "manage your Kindle" page and the archive or cloud totals. I'm way to lazy, but someone with a smaller cloud might take the lead in determinng which items are left out of which total.


 Yeah. . .maybe someone who doesn't have, literally, _thousands_, of books would be able to find a pattern more easily. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Dragle

Okie Dokie. I only have 96 items in MYK. But, some of them have never been on one of my devices--there are about 14 dictionaries in different languages that were apparently added when I bought the PW. So let's say *MYK/Cloud total = 82*.

On the Fire, it doesn't give you a total (that I could find) so you have to count manually. I counted 68 under Cloud and 16 on the device. Now that's weird, since the Fire's cloud seems to include both device and non-device books. What's missing? *Fire total = 68*.

The K3 has 80 books on the device, but about 10 are personal docs so: 70. I also didn't count some items that were notices of returned KOLL borrows, which I keep just to remember what I have borrowed (Note:If you have the list in Collection mode, it counts everything in one collection as 1 item, so you have to change to Title to get the full list there. ). Archived items on the K3 = 23. So *K3 total ~= 93*.

On the PW there are 32 on the device and 54 in the cloud. *PW total ~= 86*.

*Conclusion*: Having a smaller number of documents doesn't help understand anything at all!


----------



## stevene9

Dragle said:


> Okie Dokie. I only have 96 items in MYK. But, some of them have never been on one of my devices--there are about 14 dictionaries in different languages that were apparently added when I bought the PW. So let's say *MYK/Cloud total = 82*.
> 
> On the Fire, it doesn't give you a total (that I could find) so you have to count manually. I counted 68 under Cloud and 16 on the device. Now that's weird, since the Fire's cloud seems to include both device and non-device books. What's missing? *Fire total = 68*.
> 
> The K3 has 80 books on the device, but about 10 are personal docs so: 70. I also didn't count some items that were notices of returned KOLL borrows, which I keep just to remember what I have borrowed (Note:If you have the list in Collection mode, it counts everything in one collection as 1 item, so you have to change to Title to get the full list there. ). Archived items on the K3 = 23. So *K3 total ~= 93*.
> 
> On the PW there are 32 on the device and 54 in the cloud. *PW total ~= 86*.
> 
> *Conclusion*: Having a smaller number of documents doesn't help understand anything at all!


Can you go through them and see which are missing. Say your Manage Your Kindle page has 90 entires under all items, and the k3 has 80 entries in the archive. Which entries are missing, are they all books, or personal docs, or magazines, etc. Which entires are included in one but not the other? Thanks.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the answer. At least I am learning more about the new devices that I should get this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note that I don't have a K3, but on Paperwhite and my Kindle Touch, you can tap on a dropdown arrow and specify only "books."  You can't do that on the K4.  You can set Manage Your Kindle to show only books.  That's how I got the numbers in my earlier post.

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I just got mine last night.  It doesn't have any of the bad banding/color problems I've seen described here.  When used in landscape format, the edge by the LEDs is a bit hard to read, so I picked the middle margin setting to get the text away from the edge and it's fine.  I downloaded about 400 books to it last night.  It was difficult to do from the PW - it was really bogged down.  I ended up sending books to it from the Amazon Manage My Kindle page.  By the morning, it had finished indexing all the books and is much more responsive.  It ate up half the battery last night with all the downloading and indexing!


----------



## Raheulon

The PW made the switch to capacitive screen from IR screen. I wasn’t sure how I’ve feel about this change, but I’m finding that I quite like it. One of the problems I had with the Touch was that I’d have to turn it off to get something off the screen because any touch would engage the screen. Now, if I have to wipe a hair or something off the screen, I can just use a fingernail and the page doesn’t turn. This is a small thing, but it makes me happy.


----------



## FearIndex

Raheulon said:


> The PW made the switch to capacitive screen from IR screen. I wasn't sure how I've feel about this change, but I'm finding that I quite like it. One of the problems I had with the Touch was that I'd have to turn it off to get something off the screen because any touch would engage the screen. Now, if I have to wipe a hair or something off the screen, I can just use a fingernail and the page doesn't turn. This is a small thing, but it makes me happy.


While I can see why PW is better than Touch for removing dust etc. from the screen while reading, due to capacitive, I must say I find it a bit irritating on my PW still. The thing is - unless you are blowing the frontlight like its an LCD - hair, dust etc. show on an e-ink screen more so than they do on a conventional lighted screen where the bright light camouflages such things more easily... so it is quite a bit more important to be able to keep the screen clean than it is on an LCD.

Now, reading on my non-touch $69 Kindle 5 it is just such a convenience to be able to softly wipe away any dust with the back of my finger (no worries about damaging the top of the screen either then), without the page changing anywhere. But overall I do like the touch on the PW, just this particular thing is superior on the $69 Kindle 5 (and other non-touch Kindles). I'm sure Kindle Touch would be worse than PW, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> The thing is - unless you are blowing the frontlight like its an LCD - hair, dust etc. show on an e-ink screen more so than they do on a conventional lighted screen where the bright light camouflages such things more easily... so it is quite a bit more important to be able to keep the screen clean than it is on an LCD.


I don't find that the case at all. I notice dust, hair, fingerprints, etc. MUCH more easily on either of my Fires, my Xoom, or my phone than I do on the PW.

With my shiny screen devices, I clean them with a microfiber cloth or something regularly when I pick them up and put them down. . .'cause as soon as I turn them off I notice stuff. And, especially when it's dry, it seems like there's a static electricity attraction or something and the dust just settles on 'em!  But that could be my imagination and it's just that the black of an "off" screen lets it all show so well. 

On the PW, I have to remind myself to now and then give the screen a wiping -- I happened to have it tilted 'just so' the other day and noticed finger marks -- this after a good 3 weeks of use. I'd never even had a clue they were there and I'd certainly not noticed any degradation in contrast, etc. while reading.

I'll occasionally notice a dust speck or hair, but usually that can be removed by blowing gently on the screen.

I never had a Touch so can't compare to that experience, though I've heard from people who've had them, and whose opinion I trust, that fingermarks weren't a problem there either. But, yeah, dust and hair was known to occasionally trigger a page turn.


----------



## Heifzilla

I agree totally with Ann.  My LCD screened items, such as my iPhone and Asus tablet, show EVERYTHING.  My PW just needs a quick swipe with a microfiber and it's all set to go, no fingerprints, no smudges.


----------



## Kathy

I have both the Touch and PowerWhite and the Touch was much worse with dust or lint. The Touch shows everything and I have yet to clean the PowerWhite.


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't find that the case at all. I notice dust, hair, fingerprints, etc. MUCH more easily on either of my Fires, my Xoom, or my phone than I do on the PW.


Obviously the glossy nature of most tablets shows fingerprints, stains much easier on an LCD - especially when the device is off and the screen is black. That is obviously true.

I was thinking about when the device is on and running. For example the computer I'm typing this on much more hides all the stains it has, thanks to the backlight the LCD has. I can see them when the device is off, of course becaues the LCD goes black (unlike e-ink). When the screen is on and white, though, not so much. They kind of disappear because of the backlight.

However, I've noticed that when reading on PW/regular Kindle kind of e-ink screen (which does hide finger prints better thanks to matte material) any dust or hair will show over the screen a lot more easier, because there isn't that burst of light shining "through" it as much as on an LCD. I am far more prone to blowing away dust from an e-ink screen than I am from a computer or tablet screen that is on.

So yes, turned off an LCD will show more dirst than an e-ink screen, but turned on the LCD backlight will quite effectively hide or diminish certain kinds of stains, where as in my view e-ink doesn't, unless you run the PW light at full blast. I guess that was the point I was trying to make, the experience when the screens are up and running. Your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## FearIndex

Kathy said:


> I have both the Touch and PowerWhite and the Touch was much worse with dust or lint. The Touch shows everything and I have yet to clean the PowerWhite.


Perhaps you are using the frontlight instead of a top-down light now? I'm sure the PW will hide dirt better when the frontlight is being used, much like an LCD backlight when on will hide certain stains that clearly show when the screen is off.

I was making more of a comment on e-ink itself, but I guess it also has to do with the kind of lighting you use. Top down lighting will not hide dirt on the screen, but instead will highlight it by creating shadows etc. This is why dirt shows easier on an e-ink screen that is lighted by an external or a case light, than on a powered on backlit LCD screen, in my experience.

Certainly using the PW frontlight might be one way to alleviate this issue and may well be why you feel dirt shows more on the Touch.


----------



## Heifzilla

I don't notice any dirt or fingerprints on my screen when the light is on, either.  I don't clean my screen regularly, but it is in a cover.  However, I do have a VERY dusty house due to three dogs, a cat, and four humans living in it.  So the screen is frequently dusty but as I said, I barely notice it.  I actually notice stuff on my laptop screen more than on my PW.  To each their own I guess


----------



## FearIndex

Heifzilla said:


> To each their own I guess


Indeed. 

To be fair, PW is probably one of the better ones when it comes to dirt: matte screen hides fingerprints and light in the screen helps to hide other dirt.

But when the screen is not lighted in itself, I feel e-ink does show certain kinds of dirt more, although being matte of course helps with fingerprints and that kind of smudges.


----------



## Dragle

I am also bugged by the issue of not being able to just wipe dust off the PW screen while reading. I really notice any dust, specks or spots--not sure if the light makes it more noticeable, but anything on the screen bugs me and I _must_ get it off. 

So, to try and avoid turning the page when removing the speck, I press fairly firmly and swipe downward, not left or right, and either I luck out and it doesn't do anything, or else it highlights text and I have to tap to remove the highlight. OR I wait until I am ready to turn the page anyway and swipe it then.


----------



## mooshie78

Still much better than the KT since swiping up or down on that jumped forward/back a chapter.  PW you can swipe dust pretty easily by just going up/down quickly and usually not turn a page or highlight anything in my experience.


----------



## Atunah

I can flick stuff of easy by just swiping up and down. Or I blow on it. 

There seems to be a lot of cat hair and dander around here for some reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> I am also bugged by the issue of not being able to just wipe dust off the PW screen while reading. I really notice any dust, specks or spots--not sure if the light makes it more noticeable, but anything on the screen bugs me and I _must_ get it off.
> 
> So, to try and avoid turning the page when removing the speck, I press fairly firmly and swipe downward, not left or right, and either I luck out and it doesn't do anything, or else it highlights text and I have to tap to remove the highlight. OR I wait until I am ready to turn the page anyway and swipe it then.


A reminder that, unlike the Kindle Touch, the PW is a capacitive touch screen; so you use either your finger or a capacitive stylus to turn the page. You can use a little cloth (I have one made for screens) to dust off your PW without turning the pages. Edit to add, too thin a cloth will not block the capacitive effect, but my microfiber cloth does, plus the fuzzy fingers below work.

This is my favorite thing for cleaning screens (image is a link to the Container Store where I've gotten mine):


I use it on my iPad all the time; I think I need more of them.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A reminder that, unlike the Kindle Touch, the PW is a capacitive touch screen; so you use either your finger or a capacitive stylus to turn the page. You can use a little cloth (I have one made for screens) to dust off your PW without turning the pages.
> 
> Betsy


Yep. . . .I use my fuzzy fingers.


----------



## PaulGuy

Okay, after my initial disappointment I now think this is the best Kindle ever. They really nailed it. My original issue was the screen really isn't any lighter than my touch unless the light is on. But it really is sharper and I've learned where to use the light to just make the page appear lighter. In side by side comparisons to my Touch I didn't see any big difference in the text sharpness but after reading the PW for a week and picking up the Touch it was like wow! Odd but true. Bottom line I love it!


----------



## CAR

Atunah said:


> I can flick stuff of easy by just swiping up and down. Or I blow on it.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of cat hair and dander around here for some reason.


Lol Same here! Wonder why


----------



## Toby

My PW 3G came today. The screen is awesome! I took it to work, where I did have "work" interruptions. LOL! I noticed 2 things on 1 of the books that I am reading. The book either did not sync to the last page read or maybe I accidentally pressed the back button or something. I usually sync up a book on my other kindles daily. The 2nd was that, I think that after going to the next page in the book, all the text was underlined, as if the text was typed on a legal pad or a notebook. I decided to touch the line, & it took me to the Table of Contents. I then tapped the back button, & the lines were gone from the page. I don't know what happened. I have that book on other kindles & there is no problem. I did not hightlight anything.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> all the text was underlined, as if the text was typed on a legal pad or a notebook. I decided to touch the line, & it took me to the Table of Contents. I then tapped the back button, & the lines were gone from the page. I don't know what happened. I have that book on other kindles & there is no problem. I did not hightlight anything.


I've had that happen a couple of times on different Kindles over the years. I'm not sure what causes it.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

I got mine yesterday (I said some of this in the shipping thread) and I love it! I was hoping to still use my Kindle Touch sometimes because I was perfectly happy with it, but I don't see myself doing it now. The PW is great for me. I miss the home button, but that is all. I really like the way the screen feels. I find myself wanting to swipe to turn the page instead of just tapping just so I can feel it.   I really like that I don't jump chapters by up or down swiping. I read a lot with my 11 month old in my lap and he changed chapters a lot. I love that his blanket (or whatever else accidentally touched the screen) doesn't turn pages anymore and that I can wipe off the screen a cloth without the page turning. The touch screen really picked up dust and lint IMO and this one isn't doing that as much, so that is a plus too. 

The light works great for me. I had a Amazon lighted cover for my Touch and I used the light almost all of the time with it. I just like the extra light on the page. The PW is perfect for me. I have been keeping it kind of low at about 7-11 and really enjoying the reading experience. 

I can see the 4 lights at the bottom and the shadow in certain lights, but it doesn't bother me at all. 

I have had the Kindle Keyboard with lighted cover, Kindle Touch with lighted cover and now this one and I have to say that I have loved each of them, but loved the next one more than the last.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My thoughts after reading five books on the PW:

Overall, I am pleased with the PW, and would give it four stars out of five. Physically, it feels very solid, I think it has the best "perceived" build quality of any Kindle I've owned (and I've had K2, K3, and K4). I don't feel any need to baby the PW at all, though intellectually I know it is not a rugged piece of equipment, and it still spends non-reading time in a slip cover. The virtual keyboard is easy to use, and far superior to the jury-rigged keyboard on the K4. And I like the smaller size that a virtual keyboard allows over the physical keyboard on the K3.

As for the screen, I find it very easy to read, no eyestrain, and better for reading than any of my previous Kindles, though not head-and-shoulders above the others. What I really like about it is that I don't have to worry about lighting anymore. I'd bought a big pole reading lamp to set next to my recliner for reading, but now I have little need for the extra light. What pushed me over the edge to buy the PW was my experience traveling a few weeks ago--In hotel rooms and airport terminals without adequate light for reading, and on an airliner with all the cabin lights turned off to encourage people to sleep, I would have much preferred having the PW along to my K4.

I have had none of the problems with the screen reported by others. No color hues, and there are some "shadows" near the bottom, but they don't interfere with my reading. Not that the world needs more photos of the PW screen, but just for the exercise I took shots of my PW with the screen at three different illumination levels in a semi-darkened room (at night with room lights turned out, but lights in adjacent room on). Here they are for the curious:




























Depending on what the lighting is, I adjust the screen light level slightly before settling in to read, and get it at a level where I have a comfortable light level for reading, but the irregularities at the bottom are minimized as much as possible. Since they aren't noticeable in the areas of text, I don't really consider them a serious problem, though.

I'd not had a touchscreen Kindle before. I've resisted buying one because of the lack of page turn buttons, and that's still my biggest gripe about the PW. But I can get along without the buttons. Just to have some freedom when I traveled, I'd actually dabbled with buying a Nook Glowlight to have the buttons--I'd be limited to the handful of books I have from B&N plus free classics and science fiction books in epub from Baen ebooks, but I don't think I'm gonna do that now.

The touch screen is a big improvement over the rocker switch to highlight words for the dictionary, and I actually use the Wikipedia access now, especially for nonfiction books. I also like the ability to easily highlight errors in a book and report them to Amazon, though I'm not sure that this obsessive reporting on my part is actually going to do any good!

In short, I love the screen, and this is now my preferred ereader. I do have two gripes, one of which is very minor.

1) As mentioned, I prefer page buttons, though I can get along without them.
2) The material of the bezel picks up fingerprints very easily, and _in bright lighting_ the fingerprints are obvious and distracting. Fortunately, I never seem to notice fingerprints on the eInk screen itself. The only time I've noticed the bezel prints is if I sat in my recliner and turned on my reading lamp while using the PW. Doesn't bother me in any other circumstance so far (though I haven't tried it outdoors, and seldom read in direct sunlight--I suspect they'd show up if I did so).

_Claw, I reduced your images slightly because they were scrolling on my screen. --Betsy_


----------



## Kathy

Your screen looks like mine HC. I love not having to have a bright light on to read.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A reminder that, unlike the Kindle Touch, the PW is a capacitive touch screen; so you use either your finger or a capacitive stylus to turn the page. You can use a little cloth (I have one made for screens) to dust off your PW without turning the pages. Edit to add, too thin a cloth will not block the capacitive effect, but my microfiber cloth does, plus the fuzzy fingers below work.
> 
> This is my favorite thing for cleaning screens (image is a link to the Container Store where I've gotten mine):
> 
> 
> I use it on my iPad all the time; I think I need more of them.
> 
> Betsy


Those are the coolest!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And they work really well too. . . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Unfortunately, I'd have to drive to Massachusetts to buy a pair.  

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can order them online from Container store: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/cleaning/dusters?productId=10026230

Or just buy from Amazon:


----------



## Andra

My 3G PW arrived this week.  I've read several books on it and I have adjusted to the LED "shadow" that is near the bottom.  On mine, it goes up to the last one or two lines of text when I am in a book.  I am really enjoying it when external lighting is low.  I bought out of the special offers in the first few hours because it annoyed me that I had to press the power button and slide across the screen to wake it up.  So I have regular sleep pictures now.
Overall, I like it.  I do miss the San Seriff font from my K3.  Helvetica is nice, but it's not as thick of a font, so it's a little harder to see.
I miss the progress bar at the bottom - that has been on every Kindle that I have owned (for the record, I have a K1, K2, K3, K4, DC, Touch, Fire, and now a PW).  The new feature to tell me how much time to the end of the chapter is nice, but I liked knowing where I was overall in the book.  I wish this was something that the user could customize.
My main complaint is the lack of pyhsical page turn buttons.  I hold the Kindle in my left hand so I have to move my thumb over the screen each time I want to turn the page.  I read fast and the movement is starting to get annoying.  It's not so bad when I have it on a stand and I can tap it with my right hand, but the left-handed hold is difficult for me.  That is the same complaint that I had about the DX - no page turn buttons on the left so I had to hold it right-handed.  I am trying to learn to hold the Kindle in my right hand when I read, so we'll see how that goes.  I am going to write to Amazon about the lack of buttons though - it should have been a simple thing to add them to the outer edge of the bezel like the K4 and then each person would be able to choose what worked better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I bought out of the special offers in the first few hours because it annoyed me that I had to press the power button and slide across the screen to wake it up. So I have regular sleep pictures now.


Just to clarify, for those who don't yet own a Paperwhite, if you have one of the "wake-up" covers, you only have to swipe, you don't also press the power button. Opening the cover "wakes up" the PW so that you only have to do a swipe.

My problem is that I'm so used to hitting the button on my Kindle Touch, I find I often do that on the PW, too, even though I don't have to with my Amazon cover.

(Note: If your cover isn't a "wake-up" cover, you can add a small magnet to the cover so that it will meet the PW in the lower right hand corner and it will wake it up.)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

After spending five days with the K5 while traveling this week, I am thrilled to have my PW back. The K5 is fine and has a great screen but I have really become a fan of the touch screen. It took me a while to get used to it with the Touch, but I have gotten to the point that it is what I prefer. It is so much easier to move around for reading the New York Times. It's also much easier to play Every Word! Reading books on the K5 was the easiest because all I needed to do is page forward--click, click, click. But for anything that requires navigation (like the newspaper) the touch screen is *so* much nicer.

Now I need to figure out what to do with the K5...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Now I need to figure out what to do with the K5...
> 
> L


Everyone should have a back up Kindle. . . .you know. . . .just in case.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Everyone should have a back up Kindle. . . .you know. . . .just in case.


How true!


----------



## stevene9

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can order them online from Container store: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/cleaning/dusters?productId=10026230
> 
> Or just buy from Amazon:


Just be aware that this $3 item has $8.95 shipping (if you don't live near the store).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The text link is for the container store. . . .yeah. . .pretty high shipping. 

The picture link is at Amazon. . .it does show that that particular item has a $4.99 shipping charge. 

But if you search for 'fuzzy fingers' on Amazon you'll find plenty that are eligible for Prime. . .though most cost more than $3.  I picked the cheapest but probably should have picked the cheapest PRIME eligible item which is $5 or so.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Everyone should have a back up Kindle. . . .you know. . . .just in case.


Actually, it's going to a new, loving home with a long-time KB member. Sixty minutes on the BST&B board and poof!

L


----------



## Leslie

stevene9 said:


> Just be aware that this $3 item has $8.95 shipping (if you don't live near the store).


Well, you could buy 34 of them and qualify for free shipping...LOL. Christmas office gifts perhaps?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Well, you could buy 34 of them and qualify for free shipping...LOL. Christmas office gifts perhaps?
> 
> L


Actually, that's not a bad idea....just about everyone has a touch screen of one sort or another nowadays. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevene9 said:


> Just be aware that this $3 item has $8.95 shipping (if you don't live near the store).


Here's a set for $7, prime eligible the prime eligible ones are sold out, but with shipping, these are still $7:


Betsy


----------



## Atunah

You guys are evil, evil I tell you. I just bought the ones Betsy listed with Prime. There should be a law against such enabling.   

Those are exactly what I need. I have regular microfiber cloths, but they don't do well for keyboards, plus I always have to refold them and then make sure the tag isn't in the way yadda yadda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I reallly love mine, Atunah, I gave some away as Christmas gifts (which is how I got my first one) and turned Ann on to them.  (*evil enabling laugh here*)

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

If you have a Public's grocery store around they sell them.


----------



## Pushka

There are now just 2 left in stock. They're probably wondering why everyone started buying them!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy you are such a good enabler! I just ordered a pair, too, and shared the purchase on Facebook, giving you all the credit. LOL.

L


----------



## Lee

I've had my PW for six days now.  I waited before posting my impressions, to make sure I spent some time with it first.

I'm basically in the "I notice some imperfections but it doesn't bother me" camp.  The light/dark spots at the bottom don't bother me at all.  I do notice some unevenness on the screen when in a dimly lit or dark room, the same thing that others have described as color splotches.  To me, the effect is very, very subtle, and once I start reading, I don't notice it.  If I increase the light level on the PW, or increase the room light, the unevenness lessens or vanishes entirely.

If I hadn't read all the posts here about it first, I probably would have simply perceived it as slightly uneven lighting.  It never would have occurred to me to assign colors to it, but now that I'm aware of it, I can sort of make out bluish and pinkish areas.  But the effect is so slight that it really doesn't bother me.

The overall result is so superior to trying to read a non-PW Kindle without a bright light shining on it, and so superior to using a book light, and so superior to the Nook Glowlight, that I'm totally satisfied.  (I do think the criticisms of Amazon's over-the-top marketing are justified.)

This is my first touchscreen Kindle, and the touchscreen is great.  It works flawlessly and I have no problems paging forward with my left hand.  Thanks to the person here who posted on how to page back with the right hand (swipe from left to right)!  I do kind of get the logic behind the gesture.  With a physical page, if you wanted to turn the left-side page back, you would do the same thing -- put your finger on the left-side page and move it to the right.

I also really enjoy the icon-based navigation that you see when you touch the top of the page.  So much more user-friendly and esthetically appealing than what we started with on the K1.

I agree with the poster (sorry, I forget who) who commented that the appearance of the fonts on the lit screen is a completely different animal than the e-Ink experience that we were used to.  I don't perceive the PW text as under more layers, as some do (although I know it really is under more layers).  To me, where the pre-PW Kindles' text looks like actual print right on the surface of the glass, the PW text looks like the letters are just kind of floating in a field of soft light.  The letters do seem a bit lighter in contrast than non-PW text, but I find it still perfectly acceptable and readable.

The lit screen doesn't seem to me to be comparable to a tablet screen, except perhaps superficially.  The light is much softer on the eyes.  I've tried to read on tablet and smartphone screens and was never fully comfortable with it.  I don't have that problem with the PW.

In sum:  to me, the PW represents a great step forward and I love reading on it!


----------



## FearIndex

Great post Lee! Even if I don't prefer the PW myself, you wrote a very fair post on the PW. I agree with these, they are in line with my own experience, and I think these point out the differences in PW vs. previous Kindles very well:



> I do notice some unevenness on the screen when in a dimly lit or dark room, the same thing that others have described as color splotches.





> the touchscreen is great. It works flawlessly and I have no problems paging forward with my left hand.





> the appearance of the fonts on the lit screen is a completely different animal than the e-Ink experience that we were used to.





> To me, where the pre-PW Kindles' text looks like actual print right on the surface of the glass, the PW text looks like the letters are just kind of floating in a field of soft light. The letters do seem a bit lighter in contrast than non-PW text





> The lit screen doesn't seem to me to be comparable to a tablet screen, except perhaps superficially. The light is much softer on the eyes.


It just comes down to personal preference if one likes those or not.

(As for the swipe from left to right, someone pointed out to me that it is the same swipe as on a tablet when swiping screen backwards. It is a good point. Although I still would prefer an option to change the reverse swipe, because on a non-scrolling e-ink screen that tablet move just doesn't feel completely natural to me. It works on a tablet because the screen moves with your finger.)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Lee said:


> The overall result is so superior to trying to read a non-PW Kindle without a bright light shining on it, and so superior to using a book light, and so superior to the Nook Glowlight, that I'm totally satisfied.


Here! Here!


----------



## CAR

Lee said:


> To me, where the pre-PW Kindles' text looks like actual print right on the surface of the glass, the PW text looks like the letters are just kind of floating in a field of soft light. The letters do seem a bit lighter in contrast than non-PW text, but I find it still perfectly acceptable and readable.


Great points Lee! When I wrote in my review :

" It is a completely different type of e-reader experience. Almost can get a text floating in air experience, at certain adjustments and types of light. Now this just my experience with the device, with my eyesight, different types of lighting and screen brightness adjustments. "

I wondered if it was just me with the floating text experience. Glad to see it was just not me


----------



## history_lover

My thoughts...

At first, I was gutted when I realized mine had the dreaded color splotches - though the wavy shadowing at the bottom doesn't bother me at all, there was a very noticeable pink blotch in the upper right hand corner. Having imported it to the UK (because I had no way of knowing they'd release it in the UK soon after  ), it would be a PITA to send back and might not make it back within the 30 day return policy. Fortunately, I quickly realized that it only really shows above a certain lighting setting and in certain lighting conditions (on mine, anyway). I found I prefer my light set around 10-12 and the pink blotch doesn't show at that setting. So I'm happy with it in practice but in principle, I think the discoloration splotches are a joke and Amazon are a disgrace for not resolving it before releasing it. My husband was smug when he said "This is why non-tech companies shouldn't product technical devices." Though I don't hear him complaining that he has now inherited my KT!

Anyway, in most lighting conditions, 10-12 is just enough to make the screen look whiter without it necessarily looking illuminated and I LOVE that (even though I've just named my name Illuminati). I was worried the front lighting would look too much like back lighting - and when cranked up to the max, it does. But set around 10-12 is perfect for me, whether I'm in low or bright lighting conditions. And I SO love being able to read in any lighting condition without a cover, without a book light. It's SO much easier to hold for hours on end without any kind of cover, my hands never get tired. Have I mentioned that I LOVE it?

I also love that it's black. One thing I hated about the KT was the gray frame, which I felt gave the perception of a darker screen.

For a while, I kept reaching for the home button before remembering there is none but I am used to it now and prefer being able to hold it along the bottom without worry of bumping the home button.

Now, for the bad...

I still miss the progress bar. Sorry, I'm not letting that one go!

I hate that in the Cover View, it shows books from the store at the bottom. I thought I could ignore them but with collections, it means the book(s) I'm current reading (which I don't put in collections so I don't have to click into anything to open them) get pushed to the second page so I have to scroll over to get to them. If the effing books from the Kindle store at the bottom weren't there, everything would fit on the first home page! But no, Amazon have to push some books I don't even want onto my device! This is dangerously close to advertisement, which disgusts me - there's a reason I didn't get the one with SO! I know I can get rid of them by using List View and I am - but I really want to see the covers of my books so it's disappointing. And it concerns me that if Amazon find this acceptable, what's next? 

I don't like that the "time left" features show up when I bring up the menu. But I can live with it and hopefully ignore it.

I don't like that to turn wifi on/off I now have to go into settings and use "airplane mode". I frequently turn wifi off so I can jump forward in a book (to look at footnotes or whatnot) without it setting the furthest read page to that point. Now it's super inconvenient to do this because I can't even get to it while in a book. I have to go to the home page, go into settings, turn airplane mode on, go back to home page, open book, do my thing, close book, go back to settings, turn airplane mode off, go back to home page and finally back into the book. With the KT, I only needed to bring up the menu bar, press menu and then select "turn wifi off/on". Thanks Amazon for making this ridiculously inconvenient.   

I like that there are more fonts options but none of them seem exactly the same as whatever "regular" was on the KT. Was it Times New Roman? The closest on the PW is Palatino or Baskerville - I went with Palatino since Baskerville seems smaller so I'd have to bump up the size which seems unnecessary. I've gotten used to it now though so it's not a big deal.

And of course, as I've mentioned before, super disappointed about losing TTS. I knew this when I got it so I've accepted it... but still disappointed and it feels like a step backwards/downgrade to me.

That's all I can think of right now.

So a few disappointments but overall, a superior reading experience to my KT.


----------



## CAR

In regard to the color blotches some see on the PW screen. It has been noted in previous posts, the screen can absorb colors from the environment it currently is in.  Also different spectrum lighting can have the same effect on the screen.  When some mentioned seeing pink on the BB display model,  I immediately thought about those overhead lights BB uses.  BTW I am not saying "all" color blotch issues are caused by this effect.  Just a extra thought on the issue.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

CAR said:


> In regard to the color blotches some see on the PW screen. It has been noted in previous posts, the screen can absorb colors from the environment it currently is in. Also different spectrum lighting can have the same effect on the screen. When some mentioned seeing pink on the BB display model, I immediately thought about those overhead lights BB uses. BTW I am not saying "all" color blotch issues are caused by this effect. Just a extra thought on the issue.


That might have been me (viewing BB model). At work we have fluorescents too but I keep them low in my office. I will take it around the office and try it under more varying light conditions (I did test with light 'levels' in my office, but not different types of lighting.)

The one at work so far has had no pink or blue tinting. Just faint marquee spots at the bottom.

I bought a Fire but still may get the PW and am concerned about screen/lighting quality.


----------



## history_lover

CAR said:


> In regard to the color blotches some see on the PW screen. It has been noted in previous posts, the screen can absorb colors from the environment it currently is in. Also different spectrum lighting can have the same effect on the screen. When some mentioned seeing pink on the BB display model, I immediately thought about those overhead lights BB uses. BTW I am not saying "all" color blotch issues are caused by this effect. Just a extra thought on the issue.


I have no experience with BlackBerry. Yes, different lighting has different color balances - lighting in homes is usually tungsten, an orangey color, fluorescent is a greenish hue, I guess whatever BlackBerry used had a pinkish hue. I wouldn't actually mind if the PW had an EVEN pinkish hue, it's the fact that it's in patches, seemingly random with no pattern. Also, Nook Glowlight doesn't seem to have this problem from what I've heard? So it's certainly a design flaw that should have been resolved before release. I'm just glad it's not noticeable when turned down to a setting I like but when turned up all the way, it is noticeable in both tungsten and daylight and with no light at all (I turned off all the lights in the room at night once to test the front lighting on it's own). So it is not the effect of the environmental lighting.


----------



## Leslie

I think BB in the other message refers to Best Buy, not BlackBerry.

L


----------



## CAR

history_lover said:


> I have no experience with BlackBerry. Yes, different lighting has different color balances - lighting in homes is usually tungsten, an orangey color, fluorescent is a greenish hue, I guess whatever BlackBerry used had a pinkish hue. I wouldn't actually mind if the PW had an EVEN pinkish hue, it's the fact that it's in patches, seemingly random with no pattern. Also, Nook Glowlight doesn't seem to have this problem from what I've heard? So it's certainly a design flaw that should have been resolved before release. I'm just glad it's not noticeable when turned down to a setting I like but when turned up all the way, it is noticeable in both tungsten and daylight and with no light at all (I turned off all the lights in the room at night once to test the front lighting on it's own). So it is not the effect of the environmental lighting.


Just have to say for the record my PW has no color blotches and/or dark spots except for the small shadows at the bottom. Now for the Glowlight it has other issues, the band of light across the top for one. The Glowlight also uses a completely different technology to light the screen.

Edit: Yes sorry BB was for BestBuy. Don't think they have them in England.


----------



## Lee

FearIndex said:


> Great post Lee! Even if I don't prefer the PW myself, you wrote a very fair post on the PW.


Thanks FearIndex. I've really enjoyed your detailed posts and found them very helpful.


CAR said:


> Great points Lee! When I wrote in my review :
> 
> " It is a completely different type of e-reader experience. Almost can get a text floating in air experience, at certain adjustments and types of light. Now this just my experience with the device, with my eyesight, different types of lighting and screen brightness adjustments. "
> 
> I wondered if it was just me with the floating text experience. Glad to see it was just not me


CAR, yours was the post I referenced about the reading experience being completely different. However, I forgot that you had also mentioned the floating text thing, so I probably inadvertently plagiarized your excellent observation. Either that or great minds think alike! 

One thing I forgot to mention is the effect some see where the text on a page seems darker in some spots, lighter in others. I've seen something like this at times. Like the color splotch thing, it's very subtle and I wondered if it was just all in my mind. I looked carefully, and it seems to me that with the default font (I forget what it's called), some parts of each letter are heavier and some parts are lighter. So if you get have a word that happens to be composed of letters that are mostly lighter, it can look almost as if that part of the screen is faded. Of course, it may be that some people have units where there really is something wrong. But on mine at least, I think it's a function of the fonts and combinations of certain letters.


----------



## FearIndex

history_lover said:


> I hate that in the Cover View, it shows books from the store at the bottom. I thought I could ignore them but with collections, it means the book(s) I'm current reading (which I don't put in collections so I don't have to click into anything to open them) get pushed to the second page so I have to scroll over to get to them. If the effing books from the Kindle store at the bottom weren't there, everything would fit on the first home page! But no, Amazon have to push some books I don't even want onto my device! This is dangerously close to advertisement, which disgusts me - there's a reason I didn't get the one with SO! I know I can get rid of them by using List View and I am - but I really want to see the covers of my books so it's disappointing. And it concerns me that if Amazon find this acceptable, what's next?
> 
> I don't like that the "time left" features show up when I bring up the menu. But I can live with it and hopefully ignore it.


As for the suggested books in the cover view, I agree with your frustration - and yes, obviously they are an advertisement, not just dangerously close to it.  Have you considered using the parental controls to disable the Kindle Store from the settings? Then the recommendations will disappear. I know it is a pain to have to enable the store via the settings every time you want to access the store from the device, but if you use the store rarely from the device then it might be worth the trouble. Just set a one letter password or something easy for it. I too love the cover view on the PW otherwise, one thing I miss on the $69 Kindle 5.

As for seeing the "time left", I understand completely too. When I was using my PW as my main reader for a while, I quickly changed the bottom left corner information to "Loc" because I don't really want to know how much time-wise is left. It seems like too telling when reading drama. I'd prefer a progress bar on the PW, which I like on the Kindle 5 (and previous) - that simulates the feeling of "pages left" in a real book. And I too hate the fact that when going to the menu you still see that time left information on the bottom corner, that is definitely something that one should be able to disable.


----------



## FearIndex

Lee said:


> CAR, yours was the post I referenced about the reading experience being completely different. However, I forgot that you had also mentioned the floating text thing, so I probably inadvertently plagiarized your excellent observation. Either that or great minds think alike!


I think this is the key with the PW and Nook's glowlight etc. (putting all the quality variances and issues aside for a while), it really is a major departure from basic e-ink, but also from the LCD tablet experience as well. It is something new. Sure, there are quality issues now but hopefully time will take care of such things... But even then, after that is sorted out, it will still be a different beast. Some will like it, prefer it, others perhaps not.



Lee said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is the effect some see where the text on a page seems darker in some spots, lighter in others. I've seen something like this at times. Like the color splotch thing, it's very subtle and I wondered if it was just all in my mind. I looked carefully, and it seems to me that with the default font (I forget what it's called), some parts of each letter are heavier and some parts are lighter. So if you get have a word that happens to be composed of letters that are mostly lighter, it can look almost as if that part of the screen is faded. Of course, it may be that some people have units where there really is something wrong. But on mine at least, I think it's a function of the fonts and combinations of certain letters.


I have mentioned this before, but I still think those irregularities in text on the PW (I have seen them too) are caused by the partial e-ink refresh not really working that well in the increased resolution. I've seen it mostly after adjusting the light which may leave the text under the light adjustment "window" looking different than the rest of the page after it closes. Using full page refresh setting and changing page front and back rectifies this situation and the page renders correctly again. My recommendation to all with the "fonts looking different in different parts of the page" issue is to try the every page refresh setting - although that won't help with the light adjustment dialog and the like, because they seem to do partial things still, but it might help with the regular reading refreshes.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Heather. It's good to know that it isn't just the PW, with the line thing. 
I saw the Fuzzy Fingers mentioned here. Told myself that I will get them later. Hah! I just got enabled Got the $7 pair, which isn't Prime, but a grood price. Now, here I sit with Hurricane Sandy coming my way on the East Coast, & I am hoping that I get those Fuzzy Fingers delivered. LOL! My priorities are screwed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby, I'm so proud of you!
*sniff*  *wipes tear from eye*

Fuzzy Fingers are very important in a storm...and yes, the Prime ones are out of stock, apparently.  I'll edit my post.

Everyone make sure your devices are fully charged!!!  I'm off to charge all my Kindles...

Betsy


----------



## history_lover

FearIndex said:


> As for the suggested books in the cover view, I agree with your frustration - and yes, obviously they are an advertisement, not just dangerously close to it.  Have you considered using the parental controls to disable the Kindle Store from the settings? Then the recommendations will disappear. I know it is a pain to have to enable the store via the settings every time you want to access the store from the device, but if you use the store rarely from the device then it might be worth the trouble. Just set a one letter password or something easy for it. I too love the cover view on the PW otherwise, one thing I miss on the $69 Kindle 5.


Hm, good idea, I'll think about whether that would be worth it - I don't usually buy through the Kindle unless I just read a sample anyway.



> As for seeing the "time left", I understand completely too. When I was using my PW as my main reader for a while, I quickly changed the bottom left corner information to "Loc" because I don't really want to know how much time-wise is left. It seems like too telling when reading drama. I'd prefer a progress bar on the PW, which I like on the Kindle 5 (and previous) - that simulates the feeling of "pages left" in a real book. And I too hate the fact that when going to the menu you still see that time left information on the bottom corner, that is definitely something that one should be able to disable.


I just don't like feeling rushed or timed, which is what the "time left" makes me feel like. If they're so insistent on not bringing the progress bar back, why couldn't they have used "pages left" instead of time?



> I have mentioned this before, but I still think those irregularities in text on the PW (I have seen them too) are caused by the partial e-ink refresh not really working that well in the increased resolution. I've seen it mostly after adjusting the light which may leave the text under the light adjustment "window" looking different than the rest of the page after it closes. Using full page refresh setting and changing page front and back rectifies this situation and the page renders correctly again. My recommendation to all with the "fonts looking different in different parts of the page" issue is to try the every page refresh setting - although that won't help with the light adjustment dialog and the like, because they seem to do partial things still, but it might help with the regular reading refreshes.


Yes, that happens on all Kindles (when you bring up the menu and what not), I've always noticed it but maybe it's just more noticeable with increased resolution. There was a similar topic about it last year here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69326.0.html - we eventually determined it was not a fault but just the nature of a partial page refresh with eInk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

history_lover said:


> I just don't like feeling rushed or timed, which is what the "time left" makes me feel like. If they're so insistent on not bringing the progress bar back, why couldn't they have used "pages left" instead of time?


You can switch it so it just shows what location you're at if you prefer. And the percentage complete is on the right side. But choices are good so send feedback to Amazon suggesting the option.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Toby, I'm so proud of you!
> *sniff* *wipes tear from eye*
> 
> Fuzzy Fingers are very important in a storm...and yes, the Prime ones are out of stock, apparently. I'll edit my post.
> 
> Everyone make sure your devices are fully charged!!! I'm off to charge all my Kindles...
> 
> Betsy


You also want to make sure your spare battery pack is charged.


----------



## Karl Fields

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a set for $7, prime eligible the prime eligible ones are sold out, but with shipping, these are still $7:
> 
> 
> Betsy


I bought a pair of these at Walmart a couple months ago for about $2 apiece


----------



## Kathy

"I just don't like feeling rushed or timed, which is what the "time left" makes me feel like. If they're so insistent on not bringing the progress bar back, why couldn't they have used "pages left" instead of time?"

When you click on the top of you page and open the toolbar it tells you how much time left, location info and how many pages in the book and where you are in the book.


----------



## history_lover

Kathy said:


> "I just don't like feeling rushed or timed, which is what the "time left" makes me feel like. If they're so insistent on not bringing the progress bar back, why couldn't they have used "pages left" instead of time?"
> 
> When you click on the top of you page and open the toolbar it tells you how much time left, location info and how many pages in the book and where you are in the book.


I'm aware of that, I meant pages left in the chapter as well, instead of "time left in chapter". Sure, I can figure that out myself if the book has a ToC and I click "go to" from the Menu to see at what page the next chapter starts on. But that's not as convenient.


----------



## Chad Winters

I really wanted a paperwhite, although I still love my K3 Keyboard. However, I got to play with one at Best Buy today and the text really did seem fuzzier to me versus mine.

Now I'll have to ponder for awhile....


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Chad Winters said:


> I really wanted a paperwhite, although I still love my K3 Keyboard. However, I got to play with one at Best Buy today and the text really did seem fuzzier to me versus mine.
> 
> Now I'll have to ponder for awhile....


Did you do a side-by-side with your K3?

That's what I did....s-b-s with a Simple Nook, my K3, and the PW. There is a difference but seems like a good one to me, esp with the different fonts available. Not all differences are 'bad'


----------



## history_lover

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can switch it so it just shows what location you're at if you prefer. And the percentage complete is on the right side. But choices are good so send feedback to Amazon suggesting the option.


You can switch it so it doesn't show time left when you bring the menu bar up? Because that's what I was talking about, if you look to my original post. I know I can have only the location display while reading but as soon as I bring up the menu bar, time left in chapter shows above locations and time left in book shows above the percentage. I can't find any way to make that go away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> You also want to make sure your spare battery pack is charged.


Yup, did that!

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Off-topic but Chad it looks like you have a fascinating reading list!

I imagine you recognize my avatar name?


----------



## Chad Winters

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Off-topic but Chad it looks like you have a fascinating reading list!
> 
> I imagine you recognize my avatar name?


The Klingon "lady" from Star Trek?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Chad Winters said:


> The Klingon "lady" from Star Trek?


Well, I'm not so sure she was much of a 'lady,' lol.


----------



## Pushka

I have a quandary. I have just received another PPW for my husband.  Well, therein lies the problem.  I have just set it up with his books, which are on my account but which are completely different to what I read, got them in his collections etc, just as I've done with mine, and um, his PPW is maybe just a bit better than mine......he hasn't seen it yet, he doesn't know it's coming just yet, well, um, what do I do?  We are obviously lucky getting two good PPW's and just as well, all the way to Australia where returns would be an issue.


----------



## stevene9

Pushka said:


> I have a quandary. I have just received another PPW for my husband. Well, therein lies the problem. I have just set it up with his books, which are on my account but which are completely different to what I read, got them in his collections etc, just as I've done with mine, and um, his PPW is maybe just a bit better than mine......he hasn't seen it yet, he doesn't know it's coming just yet, well, um, what do I do? We are obviously lucky getting two good PPW's and just as well, all the way to Australia where returns would be an issue.


Heaven or Hell, Heaven or Hell. Oh the quandry. I hear Hell is nice and warm this time of year. Good swimming weather. 

Steve


----------



## Toby

LOL! Betsy....I can't believe that I got an email that my Fuzzy Fingers have been shipped by USPS today or is sitting at a Post Office right now.  Wow! Talk about great service. As for my PW, I LOVE the time left feature. I clicked on the menu last night & checked the time left in the chapter, etc.. I kept reading until I finished the chapter.


----------



## Cindy416

Toby said:


> LOL! Betsy....I can't believe that I got an email that my Fuzzy Fingers have been shipped by USPS today or is sitting at a Post Office right now.  Wow! Talk about great service. As for my PW, I LOVE the time left feature. I clicked on the menu last night & checked the time left in the chapter, etc.. I kept reading until I finished the chapter.


I love the time left feature so much that whenever anyone on here says that he or she loves the feature, I have to repeat how much I love it, too!


----------



## Leslie

Toby said:


> LOL! Betsy....I can't believe that I got an email that my Fuzzy Fingers have been shipped by USPS today or is sitting at a Post Office right now.  Wow! Talk about great service. As for my PW, I LOVE the time left feature. I clicked on the menu last night & checked the time left in the chapter, etc.. I kept reading until I finished the chapter.


And MY fuzzy fingers have been delayed until November 29th! Humph!


----------



## Atunah

Leslie said:


> And MY fuzzy fingers have been delayed until November 29th! Humph!


Mine too and I actually had to approve the delay in my order listing. I probably got an email too, haven't checked yet. Humpf.


----------



## mooshie78

Cindy416 said:


> I love the time left feature so much that whenever anyone on here says that he or she loves the feature, I have to repeat how much I love it, too!


Same here. It's just fantastic for deciding whether to read one more chapter before going to sleep!


----------



## Cindy416

mooshie78 said:


> Same here. It's just fantastic for deciding whether to read one more chapter before going to sleep!


As I've stated before, but love to repeat, I especially love the minutes to read feature when I'm reading while walking on my treadmill. Of course, I don't walk very fast, or I'd kill myself if I read at the same time. (I CAN chew gum and walk, though, which is a blessing. I don't usually chew gum, but it's great to know that I can do it while walking.)  It's amazing how many times I walk for another 5 or 6 minutes because I know that my chapter will be finished in that amount of time. (I used to go to the TOC and try to figure out how many more pages/minutes I had before the chapter was finished. THAT was a bit difficult to concentrate on while walking on my treadmill.)


----------



## Pushka

Leslie said:


> And MY fuzzy fingers have been delayed until November 29th! Humph!


Ooh, I got mine!


----------



## Toby

My Fuzzy Fingers are still coming. T hey are in VA. I am glad others like the time left feature.


----------



## Dragle

I feel neutral about the time left feature.  I'd really rather have the old progress bar or the option to switch to it. I guess I'm more visually-oriented--I like how it gives you an overview of the size of the  book, where the chapters are and where you are, in a thin and unobtrusive line at the bottom.  But I'm glad most people like the time thing.  It's a clever idea that I would never have thought of.


----------



## Toby

My Fuzzy Fingers are still in VA. I can wait.i also LOVE the texture on the PW screen.


----------



## Andra

After using the PW for a week, I ordered a skin today.  The bezel shows too many fingerprints so I have to cover it up.  Interestingly enough, I don't notice fingerprints on the screen.


----------



## lindnet

Dragle said:


> I feel neutral about the time left feature. I'd really rather have the old progress bar or the option to switch to it. I guess I'm more visually-oriented--I like how it gives you an overview of the size of the book, where the chapters are and where you are, in a thin and unobtrusive line at the bottom. But I'm glad most people like the time thing. It's a clever idea that I would never have thought of.


I agree...I really like the progress bar. Percentage read is not helpful to me, and I just don't trust the "time left" thing. Sometimes I'm more engrossed in reading and read faster, other times I need to take a little longer because of interruptions. The progress bar shows me exactly where I am. I hope they never completely get rid of it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

lindnet said:


> I agree...I really like the progress bar. Percentage read is not helpful to me, and I just don't trust the "time left" thing. Sometimes I'm more engrossed in reading and read faster, other times I need to take a little longer because of interruptions. The progress bar shows me exactly where I am. I hope they never completely get rid of it.


Well the progress bar is gone on the PW. It's not on the Fire either. The percentage works just fine for me -- I use it to visualize a virtual progress bar in my brain. 

But, FWIW, I think the reading time is pretty accurate. I wondered too, so the other night when I was reading I made it a point to check the time at each chapter break. I read about 3 chapters and, yeah, the Kindle was right. I think it adapts as you read so if it's a book you've been reading slower, it takes that into account and adjusts the time. When you first start a book it might not be just right, and of course if it's the sort of thing you jump around in it's going to be really wonky, but for general reading from beginning to end, it's not bad at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The % seems like it would be the most accurate to me, and I'm good with that.  Haven't played with the time left enough, though I did set it as my default.  I don't look at any of them very much as I just read for whatever time I have to read, until the book is over.  If it's a good book, I get too lost in the book to worry about any of the other stuff....

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Progress bar never did me a lot of good in terms of estimating chapter length.  A lot of books just have too many chapters and it was hard to get much sense of how long the next chapter would take to read from how far apart the dots where.

I find the time left pretty accurate as long as you remember to hit the power button to put it asleep if you have to step away for a bit.  Even if I forget, that just makes the estimates longer than it will really take to finish the chapter, which is fine since I'm reading at night and the concern is reading too long and losing sleep since I'm already going to bed pretty late most nights.


----------



## Cindy416

As I've said, I love the "minutes left" feature, but my daughters both surprised me by saying that they think it puts too much pressure on them to read quickly.  They surprised me when they said this because both are excellent readers, and it never occurred to me that they would feel that way. Since neither of them has a PW, it's a moot point. (One has a Fire and a K3, and the other has a K3, and both are happy with their devices. I was excited to show them my newest Kindle, being fairly certain that at least one would feel the need to upgrade immediately.   I was wrong.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cindy416 said:


> As I've said, I love the "minutes left" feature, but my daughters both surprised me by saying that they think it puts too much pressure on them to read quickly. They surprised me when they said this because both are excellent readers, and it never occurred to me that they would feel that way. Since neither of them has a PW, it's a moot point. (One has a Fire and a K3, and the other has a K3, and both are happy with their devices. I was excited to show them my newest Kindle, being fairly certain that at least one would feel the need to upgrade immediately.  I was wrong.)


I guess I don't get that -- I don't feel like I have to beat the clock or anything, but it is nice to know when I open it up to read at night how long the chapter is approximately so I know whether I should start the next one or not. Still, I guess it just proves that old saw that people are all different! 

You can change it though, you know. . . .I mean, I know it's been said but just to be sure. You can change it so it shows the location rather than a timer to the end of a chapter or the book.


----------



## GBear

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I don't get that -- I don't feel like I have to beat the clock or anything


It doesn't seem like there's anything to "beat" with this feature is there? I mean, I can get sucked into being competitive by such things, like trying to beat my record for MPG now that my car tells me what I'm getting. If the Kindle was showing "Words per Minute," I'd probably feel pressure to push that number higher. This feature doesn't do that, though, so I don't feel like it would lead me into making a race out of reading the book.

But I don't have a PW (yet!), so I'm interested to hear that people are feeling this way about the feature.


----------



## Pushka

I like the time left feature and it is pretty accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearIndex

I am one of those people who feel the "time left" should be fully optional, though - including being seen (or not) in the menu mode, where it currently can't be turned off on the PW. I know choosing "Loc" instead for the reading mode helps a little, but still the $69 Kindle 5 progress bar feels like the least disruptive and most book-like (feeling the pages in your hands) in my opinion. You can't avoid seeing the "time left" on the PW, sometimes you accidentally see it while accessing the menu or the light adjustment, so choosing "Loc" doesn't fully solve it.

And yes, I can see how the "time left" could feel like a spoiler when reading fiction, it can interfere with the suspension of disbelief so necessary to immersing oneself in the book. When watching a movie, I don't want to know how long it will still take either. Having said that, I think even the progress bar/percentages should be optional, some might prefer to read without knowing how near the last page is. Kindle would do well to have far more options, for this and for many other things. Extra options could be hidden behind an expert mode or something, if need be.


----------



## Kathy

I love the time left option. In some books it has time left in both chapters and the end of the book. I have a tendency to try to finish the book when I'm at the 90 percentiles and the time left helps me to decide to keep reading or not. I read at bedtime and wind up reading way to long to finish a book. Now I look at the time and at least know that I'll be staying up to late to finish which helps me put the book down.


----------



## VondaZ

I also think the time left option is great. I read to my kids at bedtime and it is so nice being able to tell if I can fit one more chapter in before lights out. When I misjudge that, they never want me to leave off in the middle of the chapter, so they end up staying up later than I intend. Now I can tell very accurately how much time I need to finish one more chapter and I won't start it unless I know I can finish it.


----------



## Cindy416

GBear said:


> It doesn't seem like there's anything to "beat" with this feature is there? I mean, I can get sucked into being competitive by such things, like trying to beat my record for MPG now that my car tells me what I'm getting. If the Kindle was showing "Words per Minute," I'd probably feel pressure to push that number higher. This feature doesn't do that, though, so I don't feel like it would lead me into making a race out of reading the book.
> 
> But I don't have a PW (yet!), so I'm interested to hear that people are feeling this way about the feature.


My daughters and I are a lot like you, but I didn't think they would be that way with reading. We're all 3 a bit quirky (and very competitive, in a good way).


----------

